# Envious Touch Appears to Have Pulled a JD-BEWARE



## Envious Touch

*Welcome to the Second Floor...
Here you will find all your 72-Spoke needs in both Cross Lace and Straight Lace* :biggrin: 

*Envious Touch 72-Spoke Cross Lace*




















*Envious Touch 72-Spoke Straight Lace*


----------



## Envious Touch

*Some customers rides on our 72's* :0


----------



## 1sikMC

how much for a set like this with lip, nipples , hubs green?


----------



## Envious Touch




----------



## harborareaPhil

very nice


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Feb 1 2011, 11:11 PM~19763714
> *how much for a set like this with lip, nipples , hubs green?
> *


72-Cross with Green Outer Lip, Nipples, and Hub $950/set with knock-offs, adapters, and tool...

But I got a special price for you! PM sent :0


----------



## 1sikMC

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Feb 1 2011, 11:15 PM~19763748
> *72-Cross with Green Outer Lip, Nipples, and Hub $950/set with knock-offs, adapters, and tool...
> 
> But I got a special price for you! PM sent  :0
> *


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Feb 1 2011, 11:13 PM~19763735
> *very nice
> *


I owe you some prices don't I :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Feb 1 2011, 11:18 PM~19763767
> *I owe you some prices don't I  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## 1sikMC

great service and prices. :thumbsup:


----------



## Chris

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Feb 2 2011, 05:15 AM~19763748
> *72-Cross with Green Outer Lip, Nipples, and Hub $950/set with knock-offs, adapters, and tool...
> 
> But I got a special price for you! PM sent  :0
> *


wish the straight laces could be this price


----------



## Envious Touch

Another set of Envious Touch 72-Spoke Straight Lace with Stainless Spokes and same offset as Dayton :0


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by Chris_@Feb 1 2011, 11:27 PM~19763855
> *wish the straight laces could be this price
> *


Stay tuned young grasshopper, our 72-Spoke Straight Lace are currently $985/set with Stainless Steel Spokes... BUT...





wait for it...








wait for it..









I will be having a *Tax Time Sale* within the next few weeks on our 72-Spoke Straight Lace with Stainless Spokes and Stainless Nipples for *MUCH LESS!!!* :0 :0 :0


----------



## Chris

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Feb 2 2011, 05:35 AM~19763945
> *Stay tuned young grasshopper, our 72-Spoke Straight Lace are currently $985/set with Stainless Steel Spokes... BUT...
> wait for it...
> wait for it..
> I will be having a Tax Time Sale within the next few weeks on our 72-Spoke Straight Lace with Stainless Spokes and Stainless Nipples for MUCH LESS!!!  :0  :0  :0
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## UCETAH

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Feb 1 2011, 11:35 PM~19763945
> *Stay tuned young grasshopper, our 72-Spoke Straight Lace are currently $985/set with Stainless Steel Spokes... BUT...
> wait for it...
> wait for it..
> I will be having a Tax Time Sale within the next few weeks on our 72-Spoke Straight Lace with Stainless Spokes and Stainless Nipples for MUCH LESS!!!  :0  :0  :0
> *


CAN YOU PM ME TAX TIME SALE PRICE SO I CAN BE READY? THANX!


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by CALI_LAC_@Feb 1 2011, 11:50 PM~19764082
> *CAN YOU PM ME TAX TIME SALE PRICE SO I CAN BE READY? THANX!
> *


I'm still number crunching or else I would just post it... the second I get new figures done I'll post them right here for everyone :thumbsup:


----------



## BIRDYLUV

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Feb 2 2011, 01:02 AM~19763624
> *Welcome to the Second Floor...
> Here you will find all your 72-Spoke needs in both Cross Lace and Straight Lace  :biggrin:
> 
> Envious Touch 72-Spoke Cross Lace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Whats the ticket on these?


----------



## UCETAH

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Feb 1 2011, 11:58 PM~19764147
> *I'm still number crunching or else I would just post it... the second I get new figures done I'll post them right here for everyone :thumbsup:
> *


THANX!


----------



## TWEEDY

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Feb 2 2011, 01:58 AM~19764147
> *I'm still number crunching or else I would just post it... the second I get new figures done I'll post them right here for everyone :thumbsup:
> *


I'll be watching


----------



## majikmike0118

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Feb 2 2011, 11:54 AM~19765636
> *I'll be watching
> *


x2


----------



## Blue94cady

X3 :biggrin:


----------



## Maverick

ahhhh yeah..ready for tax special..


----------



## TRAVIESO87

How much for a set of those 3 prongs like in the pic with the straight lace?


----------



## BigBoi72

Those rims look good!! PM sent


----------



## 1hard62

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Feb 1 2011, 11:35 PM~19763945
> *Stay tuned young grasshopper, our 72-Spoke Straight Lace are currently $985/set with Stainless Steel Spokes... BUT...
> wait for it...
> wait for it..
> I will be having a Tax Time Sale within the next few weeks on our 72-Spoke Straight Lace with Stainless Spokes and Stainless Nipples for MUCH LESS!!!  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :drama: :x:


----------



## malomonte

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Feb 2 2011, 11:54 AM~19765636
> *I'll be watching
> *


X72


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by BIRDYLUV_@Feb 2 2011, 12:03 AM~19764192
> *Whats the ticket on these?
> *


$700/set with knock-offs, adapters, and tool


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by TRAVIESO87_@Feb 2 2011, 06:33 PM~19770563
> *How much for a set of those 3 prongs like in the pic with the straight lace?
> *


I got these knock-offs and chips (set of 4) that were used in our shop for display only
_*$110 shipped*_ :0


----------



## Blue94cady

:biggrin:


----------



## og58pontiac

PM me cuanto for a set of 13s or 14s x-lace with llantas, I'll pick em up :biggrin:


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER

72 ALL CHROME, CROSS LACE 14X7 AND 14X6S. LEMME KNOW.


----------



## Guest

14X7CROSS LACE GOLD NIPS GOLD KNOCKOFF BLACK SPOKES SHIPPED TO 73036


----------



## coco73chev

LOOKIN GOOD THINK I KNOW WERE IM GETTING MY NEXT SET OF WIRES THIS YEAR :biggrin:  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## machine

Looking for a price 13*7 cross lace shipped to 34119 also can you give me a price on stright lace toooo.
do you mount tires and ship?

thanks


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

72's are the best....Q-vo Nicky


----------



## TRAVIESO87

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Feb 3 2011, 12:07 AM~19773871
> *I got these knock-offs and chips (set of 4) that were used in our shop for display only
> $110 shipped  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


pm sent


----------



## TRAVIESO87

the n.o INDIVIDUALS chapter prez on some envious touch 72 spoke cross laces


----------



## TRAVIESO87

and they hold up to a lil chippin lol


----------



## ______________

:nicoderm:


----------



## NOUSEFORANAME

Can you do a cross lace 72 where all front spokes cross? If so whats the ticket on all chrome 13s shipped to 28110? and how much less with no hardware? Thanks


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by og58pontiac_@Feb 3 2011, 11:44 AM~19777574
> *PM me cuanto for a set of 13s or 14s x-lace with llantas, I'll pick em up :biggrin:
> *


$860/set picked up with knock-offs, adapters, tool, and 155/80R13's or 175/70R14's mounted & balanced


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by BuThatsaCHRYSLER_@Feb 3 2011, 11:47 AM~19777605
> *72 ALL CHROME, CROSS LACE 14X7 AND 14X6S. LEMME KNOW.
> *


$520/set for 14X7's
$985/set for 14X6's
Both prices include knock-offs, adapters, and tool... the 6's include chips too


----------



## WICKED REGALS

you get my pm


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by LUVMYDROPS_@Feb 3 2011, 01:00 PM~19778146
> *14X7CROSS LACE GOLD NIPS GOLD KNOCKOFF BLACK SPOKES SHIPPED TO 73036
> *


$935/set shipped with knock-offs, adapters, and tool


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by coco73chev_@Feb 3 2011, 01:13 PM~19778228
> *LOOKIN GOOD THINK I KNOW WERE IM GETTING MY NEXT SET OF WIRES THIS YEAR  :biggrin:    :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup: let me know when your ready!


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by machine_@Feb 3 2011, 01:28 PM~19778364
> *Looking for a price 13*7 cross lace shipped to 34119 also can you give me a price on stright lace toooo.
> do you mount tires and ship?
> 
> thanks
> *


Cross $600/set shipped with knock-offs, adapters, and tool
Straight $1070/set shipped with knock-offs, chips, adapters, and tool... 

I do ship with tires mounted and balanced on the wheels... 155/80R13's $260/set of 4 plus $50 to mount & Balance


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by 78 Monte 4 Life_@Feb 3 2011, 02:40 PM~19778842
> *72's are the best....Q-vo Nicky
> *


Whats up homie :wave: hows the ride coming along, have you been working on it?


----------



## daoriginator64

these but with candy blue spokes only? with 13x5.5 for rears and 13x7 front


----------



## 1sikMC

check ur pms


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by TRAVIESO87+Feb 3 2011, 03:50 PM~19779387-->
> 
> 
> 
> pm sent
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 3 2011, 03:52 PM~19779399
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the n.o INDIVIDUALS chapter prez on some envious touch 72 spoke cross laces
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TRAVIESO87_@Feb 3 2011, 03:53 PM~19779405
> *and they hold up to a lil chippin lol
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC PIMPN_@Feb 3 2011, 09:23 PM~19782601
> *Can you do a cross lace 72 where all front spokes cross? If so whats the ticket on all chrome 13s shipped to 28110? and how much less with no hardware? Thanks
> *


Yes we can... they would have the exact lace pattern as a real Zenith 72-Spoke Cross Lace... $1,080/set shipped with knock-offs, chips, adapters, and tool or $995/set with out accy's... these are 100% U.S. Built with triple plate show chrome


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by WICKED REGALS+Feb 3 2011, 09:51 PM~19783057-->
> 
> 
> 
> you get my pm
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-1sikMC_@Feb 3 2011, 09:59 PM~19783159
> *check ur pms
> *


I'm going there right now :biggrin:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by daoriginator64_@Feb 3 2011, 09:58 PM~19783142
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> these but with candy blue spokes only? with 13x5.5 for rears and 13x7 front
> *


Isn't that what I quoted you for in the PM? :dunno:


----------



## daoriginator64

no it was a misunderstanding


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by daoriginator64_@Feb 3 2011, 10:07 PM~19783268
> *no it was a misunderstanding
> *


$1105/set picked up or plus shipping... includes knock-offs, chips, adapters, and tool... these will be 100% U.S. with the exact same lace pattern as Zenith.


----------



## NOUSEFORANAME

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Feb 3 2011, 08:03 PM~19783218
> *Yes we can... they would have the exact lace pattern as a real Zenith 72-Spoke Cross Lace... $1,080/set shipped with knock-offs, chips, adapters, and tool or $995/set with out accy's... these are 100% U.S. Built with triple plate show chrome
> *



Thank you :thumbsup:


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Feb 3 2011, 09:58 PM~19783138
> *Whats up homie :wave: hows the ride coming along, have you been working on it?
> *


hahaha....nope.....this year for sure getting some stuff done...body and interior mods.....i'll PM u details later :thumbsup:


----------



## big C

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Feb 2 2011, 11:07 PM~19773871
> *I got these knock-offs and chips (set of 4) that were used in our shop for display only
> $110 shipped  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Do you keep them in stock or them the only ones you have?


----------



## 00chevys10

How much for all chrome 72 straight lace. How much for all chrome 72 cross lace shipped to 27516. thanks


----------



## Los Neighbors

Im glad im still waiting :biggrin: maybe when the cars ready you got a better deal


----------



## bbaker78634

What happen to the tax deal. 72 cross lace all chrome to 78634 ?


----------



## sobayduece

how much for 13x 7 72 spoke straight lace with tires and what type of tires do you carry


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by big C_@Feb 4 2011, 03:38 PM~19789175
> *Do you keep them in stock or them the only ones you have?
> *


All day, every day but only one set at this price


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by 00chevys10_@Feb 4 2011, 03:44 PM~19789203
> *How much for all chrome 72 straight lace. How much for all chrome 72 cross lace shipped to 27516. thanks
> *


72 Cross $630/set shipped with kncok-offs, adapters, and tool
72 Straight $1095/set shipped with knock-offs, chips, adapters, and tool... remember we will be having a tax time special on 72-Spoke Straight lace starting within the next two weeks... should be @ $200 less :0 :yes:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@Feb 4 2011, 03:48 PM~19789238
> *Im glad im still waiting :biggrin: maybe when the cars ready you got a better deal
> *


Don't wait too long :biggrin:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by bbaker78634_@Feb 4 2011, 04:16 PM~19789455
> *What happen to the tax deal. 72 cross lace all chrome to 78634 ?
> *


No tax time on 72-Cross... that was last year... we will have a tax time special on 72-Spoke Straight Lace this year starting in a week or two 

72-Cross $595/set shipped to 78634... includes knock-offs, adapters, and tool


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by sobayduece_@Feb 4 2011, 04:45 PM~19789717
> *how much for 13x 7 72 spoke straight lace with tires and what type of tires do you carry
> *


$1295/set with knock-offs, chips, adapters, tool, and tires mounted & balanced :0 :0 :0 

We carry milestar and hankook, skinny white wall only.


----------



## Vayzfinest

....


----------



## kingoflacz

how much for some 72 spoke straight lace double dipped gold deep like dayton & zeens, all gold ill keep it simple


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by kingoflacz_@Feb 4 2011, 06:27 PM~19790490
> *how much for some 72 spoke straight lace double dipped gold deep like dayton & zeens, all gold ill keep it simple
> *


100% U.S. with Stainless Spokes all 24K Cheddar Cheese Gold $1825/set with knock-offs, chips, adapters, and tool


----------



## UCETAH

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Feb 4 2011, 05:13 PM~19789967
> *72 Cross $630/set shipped with kncok-offs, adapters, and tool
> 72 Straight $1095/set shipped with knock-offs, chips, adapters, and tool... remember we will be having a tax time special on 72-Spoke Straight lace starting within the next two weeks... should be @ $200 less  :0 :yes:
> *


I THOUGHT 72 STRAIGHT LACE WAS $985?
WHY DID THE PRICE GO UP ALL OF A SUDDEN??


----------



## klownin04

how much for some all chrome strait lace with no acc. for the tax deal?????


----------



## WESTCOASTER

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Feb 1 2011, 10:28 PM~19763872
> *Another set of Envious Touch 72-Spoke Straight Lace with Stainless Spokes and same offset as Dayton  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


How much for these 14X7?? Pick up.  :biggrin: Shoot me a PM.


----------



## PRESIDENTEZ

> _Originally posted by CALI_LAC_@Feb 5 2011, 04:47 AM~19793484
> *I THOUGHT 72 STRAIGHT LACE WAS $985?
> WHY DID THE PRICE GO UP ALL OF A SUDDEN??
> *


Looks like shipping.


----------



## kingoflacz

nice what bout wheel repair ?...or gold plating ..i gotta few 72poke mix match if i sent your way could you get them 24k cheesy gold ???????????


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Feb 1 2011, 10:28 PM~19763872
> *Another set of Envious Touch 72-Spoke Straight Lace with Stainless Spokes and same offset as Dayton  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


so same offset as daytons ?? so i can run 7's in the rear with skirts?? not like the chinas


----------



## FirstClass383

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Feb 2 2011, 12:02 AM~19763624
> *how much for 5 to 68510 lovin that color & its it the tax price thanks cross lace*


----------



## PISTONPUMP-1

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Feb 1 2011, 11:35 PM~19763945
> *Stay tuned young grasshopper, our 72-Spoke Straight Lace are currently $985/set with Stainless Steel Spokes... BUT...
> wait for it...
> wait for it..
> I will be having a Tax Time Sale within the next few weeks on our 72-Spoke Straight Lace with Stainless Spokes and Stainless Nipples for MUCH LESS!!!  :0  :0  :0
> *


I'M WAITING HOMIE!


----------



## Destino79MC

How much for a complete 72 straight lace chrome set? Shipped to Lubbock TX. Tax price.


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by CALI_LAC+Feb 5 2011, 02:47 AM~19793484-->
> 
> 
> 
> I THOUGHT 72 STRAIGHT LACE WAS $985?
> WHY DID THE PRICE GO UP ALL OF A SUDDEN??
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are... $985/set picked up or plus shipping
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-PRESIDENTEZ_@Feb 5 2011, 09:26 PM~19798184
> *Looks like shipping.
> *


:thumbsup: thanks!


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by klownin04+Feb 5 2011, 09:01 AM~19794173-->
> 
> 
> 
> how much for some all chrome strait lace with no acc. for the tax deal?????
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 5 2011, 07:03 PM~19797172
> *How much for these 14X7??  Pick up.   :biggrin: Shoot me a PM.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 6 2011, 09:22 AM~19800284
> *I'M WAITING HOMIE!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Destino79MC_@Feb 6 2011, 06:40 PM~19803848
> *How much for a complete 72 straight lace chrome set? Shipped to Lubbock TX. Tax price.
> *


OK I just wnat to say this again for everyone...

72-Spoke Straight Lace are currently $985/set
We will be having a Tax Time Special starting mid February 2011
They will be @ $100 to $200/set cheaper...

I'm still working out pricing with our parts suppliers thats why I don't have a exact price right now but I'm hustling for all of you. :biggrin: 

*Bottom line... Save your 2010 Tax Returns for this SALE!!!* :yes: :h5: :boink:


----------



## juangotti

72 spoke straight lace dark red spokes. Price?


----------



## 4_ever_green

13s all chrome 72 X-lace shIpped to 85034?


----------



## 210callejeros

How much for 13s cross laced 72 spoke with a tangerine hub and tangerine nips shipped to 78228 thanks


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 7 2011, 10:49 AM~19808366
> *72 spoke straight lace dark red spokes. Price?
> *


$1100/set with knock-offs, chips, adapters, and tool.


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by 4_ever_green_@Feb 7 2011, 01:48 PM~19809669
> *13s all chrome 72 X-lace shIpped to 85034?
> *


$580/set shipped with knock-offs, adapters, and tool :0


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by 210callejeros_@Feb 7 2011, 03:36 PM~19810523
> *How much for 13s cross laced 72 spoke with a tangerine hub and tangerine nips shipped to 78228 thanks
> *


$780/set shipped with knock-offs, adaters, and tool


----------



## blue thunder

How much for some xlaced 13's shipped to 78577. All chrome. Thanks


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by blue thunder_@Feb 7 2011, 06:50 PM~19812166
> *How much for some xlaced 13's shipped to 78577. All chrome. Thanks
> *


$600/set shipped with knock-offs, adapters, and tool


----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Feb 7 2011, 05:22 PM~19810905
> *$1100/set with knock-offs, chips, adapters, and tool.
> *


How about cross laced?


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 7 2011, 08:13 PM~19813203
> *How about cross laced?
> *


72-Cross with Dark Red Spokes $640/set with knock-offs, adapters, and tool


----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Feb 8 2011, 12:43 AM~19815569
> *72-Cross with Dark Red Spokes $640/set with knock-offs, adapters, and tool
> *


Is that shipped? 76111


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 8 2011, 10:40 AM~19817901
> *Is that shipped? 76111
> *


Shipping to 76111 is $100


----------



## rIdaho

I've already recieved a quote on a set of 20" spokes, but I was curious how much extra for some 35 series tires mounted?...be prepared for a few more orders comin' your way soon from up in my area, all the homies have been talkin about Envious lately, just a heads up! :thumbsup:


----------



## KNDYLAC

72 cross laced all chrome, with tires shipped to 22043?


----------



## FirstClass383

got a silly ass question but thought I would ask some one who KNOWS tires and RIMS. 
What is the best wax to use on your rims (for the inside for the most part as they are hardly ever seen or clean the way they should be) as I want to keep my rims as perfect as I can , I spend alot of time with q tips cleaning and waxing them but want the very best wax for the inside where all the crap stays for the most part, thanks for your help


----------



## elphoenixquetzal

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## tafoya78

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Feb 8 2011, 12:43 AM~19815569
> *72-Cross with Dark Red Spokes $640/set with knock-offs, adapters, and tool
> *


TO 80916 CO.


----------



## ~Cadillac Clownin~

Need a price on 2 sets of wheels one 72 spoke cross laced with black hub and dish the other the same but with synergy green dish and hub to new orleans


----------



## Chevillacs

all chrome 72s straight!

22033 price????


----------



## LostInSanPedro

Just out of curiousity, why do straight laced cost more than cross?seems that the crossed would be more work to make?


----------



## edgarcarrillo253

Need some strait lace 72s mint green spokes


----------



## edgarcarrillo253

need price on 72 straight lace mint green spokes .shipped to 98466


----------



## impalaluv

no special yet!


----------



## UCETAH

ADVERTISE IN SHOT KOLLA LIFESTYLES MAGAZINE


----------



## fleetwoodkiller

i need a price on some 13/7 5 rims with gold nips and sprinners with maroon hub and dish with cross lace 72 spokes ship to deer park tx 77536 thank s for ur time


----------



## caddydaddy505

NEED SET OF 13X7 & 14X7 72 CROSSLACE TO 77531 PRICE.


----------



## 80GRAND

HOW MUCH FOR THESE 13X7 BLUE ONES WITH 155-80-13 SHIPPED TO 20602 MAN I GOT CASH IN HAND READY TO BUY IF THE PRICE IS RIGHT LET ME KNOW HOMIE ASAP THANKS BRO.




> *Welcome to the Second Floor...
> Here you will find all your 72-Spoke needs in both Cross Lace and Straight Lace* :biggrin:
> 
> *Envious Touch 72-Spoke Cross Lace*


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by KNDYLAC_@Feb 9 2011, 08:44 AM~19826007
> *72 cross laced all chrome, with tires shipped to 22043?
> *


$625/set shipped with knock-offs, adapters, and tool


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by FirstClass383_@Feb 9 2011, 10:37 AM~19826855
> *got a silly ass question but thought I would ask some one who KNOWS tires and RIMS.
> What is the best wax to use on your rims (for the inside for the most part as they are hardly ever seen or clean the way they should be) as I want to keep my rims as perfect as I can , I spend alot of time with q tips cleaning and waxing them but want  the very best wax for the inside where all the crap stays for the most part, thanks for your help
> *


I used to like Cera Wax for Chrome and Gold when they used to make it but any wipe-on/wipe-off car wax will do and chrome polish will keep them sparkling :biggrin:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by tafoya78_@Feb 9 2011, 08:02 PM~19831385
> *TO 80916 CO.
> *


shipping to 80916 is $85/set


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by ~Cadillac Clownin~_@Feb 10 2011, 10:03 PM~19841314
> *Need a price on 2 sets of wheels one 72 spoke cross laced with black hub and dish the other the same but with synergy green dish and hub to new orleans
> *


$780/set plus shipping (get me zip to calc s/h) includes knock-offs, adapters, and tool... both sets will be the same price


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by Chevillacs_@Feb 13 2011, 09:01 PM~19862172
> *all chrome 72s straight!
> 
> 22033 price????
> *


All Chrome with Stainless Spokes $1095/set shipped with knock-offs, chips, adapters, and tool


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by LostInSanPedro_@Feb 13 2011, 09:36 PM~19862597
> *Just out of curiousity, why do straight laced cost more than cross?seems that the crossed would be more work to make?
> *


Straight lace come with stainless steel spokes which cost more and are needed for strength.


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by edgarcarrillo253+Feb 13 2011, 09:47 PM~19862705-->
> 
> 
> 
> Need some strait lace 72s mint green spokes
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-edgarcarrillo253_@Feb 13 2011, 09:51 PM~19862751
> *need price on 72 straight lace mint green spokes .shipped to 98466
> *


$1175/set shipped with knock-offs, chips, adapters, and tool


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by impalaluv_@Feb 14 2011, 12:11 AM~19864095
> *no special yet!
> *


Hopefully next week just finalizing some things


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ

do you build all your wheels in house? And is the chrome triple plated show chrome?


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by low 86 regal_@Feb 14 2011, 08:15 PM~19871184
> *i need a price on some 13/7 5 rims  with  gold nips and sprinners with maroon hub and dish with cross lace 72 spokes ship to deer park tx 77536 thank s for ur time
> *


$1540/set shipped with accy's


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by caddydaddy505_@Feb 15 2011, 08:36 PM~19879933
> *NEED SET OF 13X7 & 14X7 72 CROSSLACE TO 77531 PRICE.
> *


$590/set shipped with knock-offs, adapters, and tool...

If you buy both sets at once $1080 shipped total :0


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by 80GRAND_@Feb 15 2011, 09:45 PM~19880679
> *HOW MUCH FOR THESE 13X7 BLUE ONES WITH 155-80-13 SHIPPED TO 20602 MAN I GOT CASH IN HAND READY TO BUY IF THE PRICE IS RIGHT LET ME KNOW HOMIE ASAP THANKS BRO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


$1185/set shipped with knock-offs, adapters, tool, and 155/80R13's mounted & balanced on wheels  

PayPal Account: [email protected]


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by DANNY FLACO AZ_@Feb 15 2011, 10:29 PM~19881189
> *do you build all your wheels in house? And is the chrome triple plated show chrome?
> *


We do both; build 100% U.S. Wheels in house with any lace pattern you can dream of and we also sell China's... just depends on what you looking for but we got it all


----------



## caddydaddy505

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Feb 16 2011, 12:33 AM~19881224
> *$590/set shipped with knock-offs, adapters, and tool...
> 
> If you buy both sets at once $1080 shipped total  :0
> *


DAMN THATS BAD ASS.ARE THOSE SS SPOKES & NIPS :wow:


----------



## kikiaso805

How much for a set of straight laced 72 spoke 13X7's, Hazelnut spokes/chocolate brown hub and chocolate brown lip?? Shipped to 80911


----------



## -JORGE-

So r u gonna run that special on the straigt lace 72's


----------



## LUXMONSTA801

Price on some 13x7 72 cross laced with gold nipples gold hub gold k/o gold
Lip mocha brown spokes shipped to 84104


----------



## SPOOK82

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Feb 2 2011, 01:02 AM~19763624
> *Welcome to the Second Floor...
> Here you will find all your 72-Spoke needs in both Cross Lace and Straight Lace  :biggrin:
> 
> Envious Touch 72-Spoke Cross Lace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much for 5 13x7s 5th cut for bootykit 
ooooh yea blck nipples n hubs 
shipped to 60625


----------



## WICKED REGALS

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Feb 16 2011, 12:24 AM~19881119
> *All Chrome with Stainless Spokes $1095/set shipped with knock-offs, chips, adapters, and tool
> *


how much extra to add 1 more rim and engraving on the hubs


----------



## puertorican65

HOW MUCH FOR SOME LIKE THIS WITH THE OUTER LIP RED (COLOR MATCHED TO THE RED ON MY CAR) WITH CHROME&RED CHIPS WITH ZENITH STYLE KNOCKOFFS I DONT NEED ADAPTERS THANKS IN ADVANCE


----------



## impalaluv

special , special, special, want to buy now !


----------



## One and Only 254

> _Originally posted by impalaluv_@Feb 17 2011, 06:35 PM~19895661
> *special , special, special, want to buy now !
> *


X2 Been trying to hang on to my money waiting on special, but ol' lady starting to dip in my funds!!!!!


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by caddydaddy505_@Feb 16 2011, 03:58 AM~19882220
> *DAMN THATS BAD ASS.ARE THOSE SS SPOKES & NIPS :wow:
> *


Thats all chrome... if you want ss we can do them... $0.80/ea nipple/spoke


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by kikiaso805_@Feb 16 2011, 01:58 PM~19885212
> *How much for a set of straight laced 72 spoke 13X7's, Hazelnut spokes/chocolate brown hub and chocolate brown lip?? Shipped to 80911
> *


$1450/set shipped with knock-offs, chips, adapters, and tool


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by bounded c.c.+Feb 16 2011, 02:39 PM~19885462-->
> 
> 
> 
> So r u gonna run that special on the straigt lace 72's
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 17 2011, 05:35 PM~19895661
> *special , special, special, want to buy now !
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-One and Only 254_@Feb 17 2011, 05:51 PM~19895806
> *X2 Been trying to hang on to my money waiting on special, but ol' lady starting to dip in my funds!!!!!
> *


Yes we are... just working on final figures :happysad:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by ROADMONSTA801_@Feb 16 2011, 05:38 PM~19886901
> *Price on some 13x7 72 cross laced with gold nipples gold hub gold k/o gold
> Lip mocha brown spokes shipped to 84104
> *


$1485/set shipped with knock-offs, adapters, and tool


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by SPOOK82_@Feb 17 2011, 03:52 AM~19890844
> *how much for 5 13x7s 5th cut for bootykit
> ooooh yea blck nipples n hubs
> shipped to 60625
> *


$990/set shipped with knock-offs, adapters, and tool... but we cant cut the wheel for the conti kit... sorry.


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by WICKED REGALS_@Feb 17 2011, 11:29 AM~19892846
> *how much extra to add 1 more rim and engraving on the hubs
> *


$1735 total


----------



## bigricks68

how much for 14x6 cross laced all chorme with adapters,knock-offs everthing
shipped to 95122


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by puertorican65_@Feb 17 2011, 02:37 PM~19894031
> *HOW MUCH FOR SOME LIKE THIS WITH THE OUTER LIP RED (COLOR MATCHED TO THE RED ON MY CAR) WITH CHROME&RED CHIPS WITH ZENITH STYLE KNOCKOFFS I DONT NEED ADAPTERS THANKS IN ADVANCE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


$900/set


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by bigricks68_@Feb 17 2011, 11:44 PM~19899479
> *how much for 14x6 cross laced all chorme with adapters,knock-offs everthing
> shipped to 95122
> *


$1055/set shipped with knock-offs, chips, adapters, and tool


----------



## NvSmonte

how much for 72 cross lace 13x7 with tires gold hub,nips, knockoff and white spokes shipped to 65616


----------



## WICKED REGALS

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Feb 18 2011, 01:09 AM~19899200
> *$1735 total
> *


is that shipped to?


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by NvSmonte_@Feb 18 2011, 12:22 AM~19899683
> *how much for 72 cross lace 13x7 with tires gold hub,nips, knockoff and white spokes shipped to 65616
> *


$1450/set shipped with knock-offs, adapters, tool, and 155's mounted & balanced on wheels


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by WICKED REGALS_@Feb 18 2011, 04:17 AM~19900073
> *is that shipped to?
> *


Yes :yes:


----------



## 80GRAND

payment sent for my 72 spokes awwww shit cant wait to get em on the ride


----------



## machine

What about if I want 72 spoke 13*7 all U.S built SS with 155's shipped to 34119.


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by 80GRAND_@Feb 18 2011, 01:02 PM~19902540
> *payment sent for my 72 spokes awwww shit cant wait to get em on the ride
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DALLAS-G

how much for 72 cross lace 13x7 shipped to 75050 tx


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by machine_@Feb 18 2011, 02:50 PM~19903099
> *What about if I want 72 spoke 13*7 all U.S built SS with 155's shipped to 34119.
> *


$1380/set shipped with knock-offs, chips, adapters, tool, and 155's mounted & balanced on wheels


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by DALLAS-G_@Feb 18 2011, 04:48 PM~19903844
> *how much for 72 cross lace 13x7 shipped to 75050 tx
> *


$595/set shipped with knock-offs, adapters, and tool


----------



## ICEHOUSE 64

HOW MUCH 4- FIVE 72 SPOKE CHROME CROSS LACE , BLACK SPOKES WHEELS WITH ENGRAVED HUB , NOT CHINAS SHIPPED TO 60402 P.M :biggrin:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by ICEHOUSE 64_@Feb 18 2011, 10:37 PM~19906933
> *HOW MUCH 4- FIVE  72 SPOKE CHROME CROSS LACE , BLACK SPOKES WHEELS  WITH ENGRAVED HUB , NOT CHINAS  SHIPPED TO 60402  P.M :biggrin:
> *


PM Sent


----------



## Mr Jimbo

how much for 72 spoke crosslace powdercoated dish and ceter.for pickup.


----------



## WICKED REGALS

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Feb 18 2011, 01:09 AM~19899200
> *$1735 total
> *


so for $1735 shipped i will get 5 all chrome 72s ss spokes and nips engraving on hubs. can i get the hubs like this but on top and bottom have it say impala


----------



## gizmoscustoms




----------



## prican72

How much for 13x7 crosslace with gold hub,spokes and nipples with chrome dish and k/o's SS not chinas shipped to 95205...... Thanks


----------



## joseh638

how much for 13x7 all chrome cross lace and 155 80 13 to 77562


----------



## T-Lo

how much for 72 spoke cross lace 14x7 reverse.don't need knock offs or bases,all chrome,to be picked up.


----------



## El Gato Negro

[/quote]

How much for 72-Spoke cross lace like in the pic all chrome they come with Stainless Steel Spokes right, and with the same knock offs as the pic 13x7s shipped to 93701 thanks


----------



## ridingcleanon13

> _Originally posted by puertorican65_@Feb 17 2011, 04:37 PM~19894031
> *HOW MUCH FOR SOME LIKE THIS WITH THE OUTER LIP RED (COLOR MATCHED TO THE RED ON MY CAR) WITH CHROME&RED CHIPS WITH ZENITH STYLE KNOCKOFFS I DONT NEED ADAPTERS THANKS IN ADVANCE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks nice n red an chrome but do they come n green and chrome ass well? 13×7's


----------



## 73monte

>


How much for 72-Spoke cross lace like in the pic all chrome they come with Stainless Steel Spokes right, and with the same knock offs as the pic 13x7s shipped to 93701 thanks
[/quote]
* X2 shipped to 78741*


----------



## *New Movement Md*

> same wheel with all the chrome done in BLK INCLUDEING the K/O... :biggrin:


----------



## LostInSanPedro

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Feb 15 2011, 09:25 PM~19881127
> *Straight lace come with stainless steel spokes which cost more and are needed for strength.
> *


cool thanks, and you guys are putting out some nice products :thumbsup:


----------



## gasman

how much will the basic all chrome be when you got the deal going on???


----------



## edgarcarrillo253

what happen to the taxtime special on 72 straight lace?


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by Mr Jimbo_@Feb 19 2011, 09:41 PM~19913242
> *how much for 72 spoke crosslace powdercoated dish and ceter.for pickup.
> *


$780/set picked up with knock-offs, adapters, and tool


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by Chevillacs+Feb 13 2011, 09:01 PM~19862172-->
> 
> 
> 
> all chrome 72s straight!
> 
> 22033 price????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Envious [email protected] 15 2011, 10:24 PM~19881119
> *
> All Chrome with Stainless Spokes $1095/set shipped with knock-offs, chips, adapters, and tool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by WICKED [email protected] 17 2011, 11:29 AM~19892846
> how much extra to add 1 more rim and engraving on the hubs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Envious [email protected] 17 2011, 11:09 PM~19899200
> 
> $1735 total
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-WICKED REGALS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Feb 19 2011, 10:33 PM~19913648
> 
> so for $1735 shipped i will get 5 all chrome 72s ss spokes and nips engraving on hubs. can i get the hubs like this but on top and bottom have it say impala
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> [/b]
Click to expand...

Check the trail... I quoted for stainless spokes only and thats chrome/stainless only... no gold.

But yea that price is food for all 5 72-Spoke Straight Lace All Chrome with Stainless Spokes and Engraved Hubs shipped to 22033  
Let me know if you're interested because my engraver gave me a heads up that his prices may go up soon :yessad:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by prican72_@Feb 20 2011, 11:41 AM~19916010
> *How much for 13x7 crosslace with gold hub,spokes and nipples with chrome dish and k/o's SS not chinas shipped to 95205...... Thanks
> *


$1425/set shipped with knock-offs, adapters, and tool... 100% U.S. with exact same lace pattern as real Zenith.


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by joseh638_@Feb 20 2011, 09:13 PM~19919702
> *how much for 13x7 all chrome cross lace and 155 80 13 to 77562
> *


$965/set shipped with knock-offs, adapters, tool, and 155/80R13's mounted & balanced on wheels


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by T-Lo_@Feb 20 2011, 09:45 PM~19920042
> *how much for 72 spoke cross lace 14x7 reverse.don't need knock offs or bases,all chrome,to be picked up.
> *


$460/set wheels only picked up


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by El Gato *****_@Feb 21 2011, 01:24 AM~19921616
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How much for  72-Spoke cross lace like in the pic all chrome they come with  Stainless Steel Spokes right, and with the same knock offs as the pic 13x7s shipped to 93701 thanks
> *


All Chrome without Stainless Spokes $570/set shipped with knock-offs, adapters, and tool.

All Chrome with Stainless Spokes $1035/set shipped with knock-offs, chips, adapters, and tool


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Feb 21 2011, 11:42 AM~19923414
> *Looks nice n red an chrome but do they come n green and chrome ass well? 13×7's
> *


We can make them in any color you can imagine :biggrin:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Feb 21 2011, 03:06 PM~19924775
> * X2 shipped to 78741
> *


All Chrome without Stainless Spokes $595/set shipped with knock-offs, adapters, and tool.

All Chrome with Stainless Spokes $1060/set shipped with knock-offs, chips, adapters, and tool


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by DirtySouth Cantina_@Feb 21 2011, 05:10 PM~19925745
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> same wheel with all the chrome done in BLK INCLUDEING the K/O... :biggrin:
> *


72-Cross All Chrome with Black Nipples, Hubs, and KO's $750/set picked up or plus shipping.. includes knock-offs, adapters, and tool


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by LostInSanPedro_@Feb 21 2011, 06:51 PM~19926628
> *cool thanks, and you guys are putting out some nice products :thumbsup:
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by gasman_@Feb 21 2011, 07:44 PM~19927240
> *how much will the basic all chrome be when you got the deal going on???
> *


@ $200.00 less per set :0 :yes:


----------



## UCETAH

> _Originally posted by edgarcarrillo253_@Feb 22 2011, 08:19 PM~19936875
> *what happen to the taxtime special on 72 straight lace?
> *


X2


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by edgarcarrillo253_@Feb 22 2011, 08:19 PM~19936875
> *what happen to the taxtime special on 72 straight lace?
> *


Still coming :yes: hno:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by CALI_LAC_@Feb 22 2011, 10:09 PM~19938035
> *X2
> *


^^^^^^^^^^
And that's straight lace only.. cross lace will not be going on sale :no:


----------



## WICKED REGALS

[/quote][/quote][/quote]
Check the trail... I quoted for stainless spokes only and thats chrome/stainless only... no gold.

But yea that price is food for all 5 72-Spoke Straight Lace All Chrome with Stainless Spokes and Engraved Hubs shipped to 22033  
Let me know if you're interested because my engraver gave me a heads up that his prices may go up soon :yessad:
[/quote]

im in lincoln,neb 68503 ya no gold just making sure the huds would look like that in the pic but it would say impala with the design on the sides


----------



## UCETAH

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Feb 22 2011, 10:11 PM~19938053
> *^^^^^^^^^^
> And that's straight lace only.. cross lace will not be going on sale :no:
> *


CAN YOU MAKE STRAIGHT LACE WITH CHROME NIPPLES & SPOKES FOR LESS?


----------



## Envious Touch

[/quote][/quote]
Check the trail... I quoted for stainless spokes only and thats chrome/stainless only... no gold.

But yea that price is food for all 5 72-Spoke Straight Lace All Chrome with Stainless Spokes and Engraved Hubs shipped to 22033  
Let me know if you're interested because my engraver gave me a heads up that his prices may go up soon :yessad:
[/quote]

im in lincoln,neb 68503 ya no gold just making sure the huds would look like that in the pic but it would say impala with the design on the sides
[/quote]
Same price and you can have any engraving you want on the hubs


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by CALI_LAC_@Feb 22 2011, 10:43 PM~19938346
> *CAN YOU MAKE STRAIGHT LACE WITH CHROME NIPPLES & SPOKES FOR LESS?
> *


I can but I wont... you need the stainless spokes for strength and safety on a 72-Spoke Straight Lace.


----------



## WICKED REGALS

[/quote]
Check the trail... I quoted for stainless spokes only and thats chrome/stainless only... no gold.

But yea that price is food for all 5 72-Spoke Straight Lace All Chrome with Stainless Spokes and Engraved Hubs shipped to 22033  
Let me know if you're interested because my engraver gave me a heads up that his prices may go up soon :yessad:
[/quote]

im in lincoln,neb 68503 ya no gold just making sure the huds would look like that in the pic but it would say impala with the design on the sides
[/quote]
Same price and you can have any engraving you want on the hubs 
[/quote]

pm sent


----------



## prican72

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Feb 22 2011, 09:48 PM~19937884
> *$1425/set shipped with knock-offs, adapters, and tool... 100% U.S. with exact same lace pattern as real Zenith.
> *



Cool will order a set next week, do I need to call you to place my order?


----------



## shadowboy168

how much for some 72 spoke strait lace 14x7 and 14x6 all chrome w/ zenith style knock off and chip


----------



## fantamonte

How much for zenith style knock offs smooth dome no chip,
set of four shipped to 93463? Thanks!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## MR. BIG HAPPY

Nice rims, please pm me a price on 2 13x7 and 2 13x5's...all chrome 72 cross laced, thanks homie


----------



## One and Only 254

How much for 72 Cross lace black nips & hubs. With adapters, two bar straight KO, and Tool shipped to 76522


----------



## picturemerollin123

When you starting your tax time special??


----------



## impalaluv

> _Originally posted by picturemerollin123_@Feb 26 2011, 09:12 PM~19969447
> *When you starting your tax time special??
> *


x5


----------



## DALLAS-G

how much for two 13x7 and two 13x6 cross laced 72`s shipped to 75050


----------



## UCETAH

> _Originally posted by impalaluv_@Feb 26 2011, 11:32 PM~19970281
> *x5
> *


X6


----------



## El Gato Negro

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Feb 22 2011, 08:54 PM~19937944
> *All Chrome without Stainless Spokes $570/set shipped with knock-offs, adapters, and tool.
> 
> All Chrome with Stainless Spokes $1035/set shipped with knock-offs, chips, adapters, and tool
> *


Hey bro just wanted to know how long is this price good for thanks


----------



## supercoolguy

PRICE ON 13X7 CROSS LACE ALL CHROME SHIPPED TO 85303 THX.


----------



## Cali4Lyf

Any pics available of the 13 by 5's?

Or other rear skirt safe 13's?

Hopefully not standards :biggrin:


----------



## tpimuncie

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Feb 1 2011, 11:35 PM~19763945
> *Stay tuned young grasshopper, our 72-Spoke Straight Lace are currently $985/set with Stainless Steel Spokes... BUT...
> wait for it...
> wait for it..
> I will be having a Tax Time Sale within the next few weeks on our 72-Spoke Straight Lace with Stainless Spokes and Stainless Nipples for MUCH LESS!!!  :0  :0  :0
> *


Im ready for these! Pm me :biggrin:


----------



## tpimuncie

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Feb 1 2011, 11:28 PM~19763872
> *Another set of Envious Touch 72-Spoke Straight Lace with Stainless Spokes and same offset as Dayton  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


These i meant, my bad


----------



## duke12

hi do u still have those blue rims whats your phone number uffin: :thumbsup: :nicoderm:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by prican72_@Feb 23 2011, 03:52 PM~19943056
> *Cool will order a set next week, do I need to call you to place my order?
> *


Call, text, email or PM.. your choice :biggrin:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by shadowboy168_@Feb 23 2011, 05:04 PM~19943529
> *how much for some 72 spoke strait lace 14x7 and 14x6 all chrome w/ zenith style knock off and chip
> *


$985/set picked up or plus shipping


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by fantamonte_@Feb 24 2011, 09:01 PM~19954757
> *How much for zenith style knock offs smooth dome no chip,
> set of four shipped to 93463? Thanks!!! :thumbsup:
> *


$100/set shipped


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by MR. BIG HAPPY_@Feb 25 2011, 06:40 PM~19961683
> *Nice rims, please pm me a price on 2 13x7 and 2 13x5's...all chrome 72 cross laced, thanks homie
> *


PM sent :biggrin:


----------



## Envious Touch

*Envious Touch Jewelry* :biggrin: :wow:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by One and Only 254_@Feb 26 2011, 08:49 PM~19969338
> *How much for 72 Cross lace black nips & hubs. With adapters, two bar straight KO, and Tool shipped to 76522
> *


$785/set shipped with knock-offs, adapters, and tool


----------



## UCETAH

TAX TIME SALE ?


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by picturemerollin123+Feb 26 2011, 09:12 PM~19969447-->
> 
> 
> 
> When you starting your tax time special??
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Soon..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 26 2011, 11:32 PM~19970281
> *x5
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Soon..
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-CALI_LAC_@Feb 28 2011, 01:30 AM~19978149
> *X6
> *


Soon... :biggrin: 



We are finalizing all the details... they're gonna be @ *$200/set less* than our regular price 72-Spoke Straight Lace. Unlike our regular price 72-Spoke Straight Lace, the tax time special *WONT* have the same the same offset as Dayton. This change is to make them less expensive (quicker to true/assemble) and bring you the tax time special. Also only 13X7's and 14X7's will be available for the tax time special; *NO* 13X5.5's or 14X6's.


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by DALLAS-G_@Feb 27 2011, 01:27 PM~19972876
> *how much for two 13x7 and two 13x6 cross laced 72`s shipped to 75050
> *


$1060/set shipped with knock-offs, chips, adapters, and tool... they will be exact same lace pattern as real zeniths


----------



## UCETAH

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Mar 2 2011, 11:20 PM~20003889
> *Soon..
> Soon..
> Soon...  :biggrin:
> We are finalizing all the details... they're gonna be @ $200/set less than our regular price 72-Spoke Straight Lace. Unlike our regular price 72-Spoke Straight Lace, the tax time special WONT have the same the same offset as Dayton. This change is to make them less expensive (quicker to true/assemble) and bring you the tax time special. Also only 13X7's and 14X7's will be available for the tax time special; NO 13X5.5's or 14X6's.
> *


SO DOES THAT MEAN THEY WILL BE BUILT WITH CHROME NIPPLES & SPOKES ALSO?


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by El Gato *****_@Feb 28 2011, 10:15 PM~19985405
> *Hey bro just wanted to know how long is this price good for thanks
> *


As long as chrome and stainless prices remain the same.. that would be the only thing that would cause the prices to change.


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by CALI_LAC_@Mar 2 2011, 11:23 PM~20003926
> *SO DOES THAT MEAN THEY WILL BE BUILT WITH CHROME NIPPLES & SPOKES ALSO?
> *


They *will* have stainless spokes and nipples... for strength a 72-Spoke Straight Lace wheel needs stainless spokes at the very minimum :yes:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by supercoolguy_@Mar 1 2011, 06:08 PM~19991771
> *PRICE ON 13X7 CROSS LACE ALL CHROME SHIPPED TO 85303 THX.
> *


$585/set shipped with knock-offs, adapters, and tool


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by Cali4Lyf_@Mar 1 2011, 08:26 PM~19993049
> *Any pics available of the 13 by 5's?
> 
> Or other rear skirt safe 13's?
> 
> Hopefully not standards :biggrin:
> *


We don't offer 13X5.. only 13X5.5 what type of car are these fore and no they aren't standards.


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie+Mar 1 2011, 11:19 PM~19994825-->
> 
> 
> 
> Im ready for these! Pm me :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-tpimuncie_@Mar 2 2011, 12:10 AM~19995123
> *These i meant,  my bad
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by duke12_@Mar 2 2011, 11:43 AM~19997622
> *hi do u still have those blue rims whats your phone number  uffin:  :thumbsup:  :nicoderm:
> *


Which blue rims :dunno:

Our phone number is at the bottom in my signiture (562)244-0554 :biggrin:


----------



## fantamonte

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Mar 2 2011, 09:55 PM~20003587
> *$100/set shipped
> *


*Do you have any pics. of smooth dome zenith style 2 prong ko's no chip ,couldn't see them in your web site thanks bro!!! *


----------



## valley_legendz

need price for two difrent set one straight lace n the other one cross lace but is going to be 5 rims with nipples, spokes and 2 staight wing in 24k gold deliver to 78589 thank u


----------



## 70dave

need a price on a set of 14x7cross lace with tires pick up. also a price on 14x7 straight lace with tires pick up


----------



## bigbelly




----------



## Cali4Lyf

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Mar 2 2011, 10:29 PM~20004000
> *We don't offer 13X5.. only 13X5.5 what type of car are these fore and no they aren't standards.
> *


Thanks for replying.

Trying to do a 61 with skirts. Will those work? :uh:


----------



## prican72

Wanted to know do are you still offering the 100 dbl crosslace if so how much for 13x7 gold hub,nipples chromeeverything else with zenith str bar koff's with chips


----------



## 187edition

How much for 72 spoke cross lace shipped to 85339 all chrome 13x 7


----------



## Big Poppa

Need a price on set of straight laced 13x7 wheels with dayton offset, ss spokes and nipples. Would like to have hub, two winged swept knock offs and outside lip of dish engraved.

Thanks


----------



## 1BADLAC

How much for some 72 cross lace pick up & shipping price to San diego.


----------



## 80GRAND

THANKS NIKKI THESE THING'S ARE BADASS I WILL POST UP PICS OF THEM ON THE RIDE ONCE IT'S DONE......*****THANKS AGAIN BRO******


----------



## UCETAH

PICS OF TAX TIME SALE
72 SPOKE REVERSE STRAIGHT LACE


----------



## Cali4Lyf

> _Originally posted by CALI_LAC_@Mar 6 2011, 01:59 PM~20028632
> *PICS OF TAX TIME SALE
> 72 SPOKE REVERSE STRAIGHT LACE
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## fantamonte

> _Originally posted by fantamonte_@Mar 2 2011, 10:45 PM~20004162
> *Do you have any pics. of smooth dome zenith style 2 prong ko's no chip ,couldn't see them in your web site thanks bro!!!
> *


----------



## ShortRound

how much for some 13x7 cross laced all chrome withe knock offs and adapters, if i go pic the up?


----------



## 187edition

How much for some all chrome 13x7 72 spoke cross lase shipped 85339


----------



## jtek

how much for a set of 14x7 cross lace 72,s with a turqouise nipple and hub?? i would sen you the color sample cause its not a traditional turqouise....shipped to 52722..thanx


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by fantamonte_@Mar 2 2011, 11:45 PM~20004162
> *Do you have any pics. of smooth dome zenith style 2 prong ko's no chip ,couldn't see them in your web site thanks bro!!!
> *


I'll get you a pic


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by valley_legendz_@Mar 3 2011, 07:32 PM~20010097
> *need price for two difrent set one straight lace n the other one cross lace but is going to be 5 rims with nipples, spokes and 2 staight wing in 24k gold deliver to 78589 thank u
> *


72-Cross Gold Nipples, Spokes, and Knock-offs $1250/set of 5 shipped with knock-offs, adapters, and tool

72-Straight Gold Nipples, Spokes, and Knock-offs $1800/set of 5 shipped with knock-offs, chips, adapters, and tool


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by 70dave_@Mar 3 2011, 08:39 PM~20010745
> *need a price on a set of 14x7cross lace with tires pick up. also a price on 14x7 straight lace with tires pick up
> *


72-Cross with 175/70R14 Hankook's mounted & balanced $860/set

72-Straight with 175/70R14 Hankook's mounted & balanced $1295/set
*Both prices include: knock-offs, adapters, and tool.. 72-Straights also include chips


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by Cali4Lyf_@Mar 3 2011, 09:21 PM~20011173
> *Thanks for replying.
> 
> Trying to do a 61 with skirts. Will those work? :uh:
> *


Yes they will :yes:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by prican72_@Mar 3 2011, 09:31 PM~20011260
> *Wanted to know do are you still offering the 100 dbl crosslace if so how much for 13x7 gold hub,nipples chromeeverything else with zenith str bar koff's with chips
> *


Yes we are still making them... 100-Spoke Double Cross with Gold Nipples and Hub $1215/set picked up or plus shipping.. includes knock-offs, adapters, chips, and tool


----------



## PLANJOE

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by 187edition_@Mar 4 2011, 11:50 AM~20014763
> *How much for 72 spoke cross lace shipped to 85339 all chrome 13x 7
> *


$615/set shipped with knock-offs, adapters and tool


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by Big Poppa_@Mar 4 2011, 03:00 PM~20015840
> *Need a price on set of straight laced 13x7 wheels with dayton offset, ss spokes and nipples. Would like to have hub, two winged swept knock offs and outside lip of dish engraved.
> 
> Thanks
> *


All of the above.. $2665/set with knock-offs, chips, adapters, and tool :0 :wow:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by 1BADLAC_@Mar 4 2011, 11:38 PM~20019693
> *How much for some 72 cross lace pick up & shipping price to San diego.
> *


$550/set picked up or $590/set shipped with knock-offs, adapters, and tool


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by 80GRAND_@Mar 5 2011, 01:27 PM~20022377
> *THANKS NIKKI THESE THING'S ARE BADASS I WILL POST UP PICS OF THEM ON THE RIDE ONCE IT'S DONE......*****THANKS AGAIN BRO******
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by CALI_LAC+Mar 6 2011, 02:59 PM~20028632-->
> 
> 
> 
> PICS OF TAX TIME SALE
> 72 SPOKE REVERSE STRAIGHT LACE
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Cali4Lyf_@Mar 6 2011, 03:13 PM~20028710
> *:thumbsup:
> *


No sale yet, but here's pic's of our 72-Straights :biggrin:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by fantamonte_@Mar 6 2011, 03:17 PM~20028734
> *
> *


Letter "J"


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by ShortRound_@Mar 6 2011, 06:43 PM~20030044
> *how much for some 13x7 cross laced all chrome withe knock offs and adapters, if i go pic the up?
> *


$550/set


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by 187edition_@Mar 7 2011, 08:07 AM~20033814
> *How much for some all chrome 13x7 72 spoke cross lase shipped 85339
> *


$615/set shipped with knock-offs, adapters, and tool


----------



## UCETAH

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Mar 8 2011, 11:36 PM~20048132
> *No sale yet, but here's pic's of our 72-Straights  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THANK YOU!
WHEN IS SALE?


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by jtek_@Mar 8 2011, 11:10 AM~20042412
> *how much for a set of 14x7 cross lace 72,s with a turqouise nipple and hub?? i would sen you the color sample cause its not a traditional turqouise....shipped to 52722..thanx
> *


$835/set shipped with knock-offs, adapters, and tool... just send the color and we'll match it  

Here's a set turqouise-ish set that we did for west coast ridaz up here on LayItLow


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by CALI_LAC_@Mar 8 2011, 11:41 PM~20048173
> *THANK YOU!
> WHEN IS SALE?
> *


Soon :yes:


----------



## fantamonte

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Mar 8 2011, 10:37 PM~20048138
> *Letter "J"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MISTER ED

nicki is the best


----------



## "ACE"

cost on these with gold spoke and nipples.....


----------



## og67impala

how much for just the rims no accessories... 72 spoke cross lace


----------



## jtek

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Mar 9 2011, 12:45 AM~20048215
> *$835/set shipped with knock-offs, adapters, and tool... just send the color and we'll match it
> 
> Here's a set turqouise-ish set that we did for west coast ridaz up here on LayItLow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




how much would they be with tires mounted,balanced,with 2 bar straight knockoffs with the chevy emblem chips shipped to 52722? thanx


----------



## Sirchore

Phone number Homeboy ill rather tell u personally wat I'm wantin. I want dat tax time price tough man March already u said two weeks in da beggining of Feb :biggrin:


----------



## Envious Touch

> cost on these with gold spoke and nipples.....
> [/b]


$1250/set picked up or plus shipping... includes knock-offs, chips, adapters, and tool. I noticed you been asking about our 100-Spoke Double Cross lately, and yes we're still doing them... they would be the same cost


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by og67impala_@Mar 9 2011, 12:09 PM~20051131
> *how much for just the rims no accessories... 72 spoke cross lace
> *


$500/set picked up or plus shipping


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by jtek_@Mar 9 2011, 03:34 PM~20052441
> *how much would they be with tires mounted,balanced,with 2 bar straight knockoffs with the chevy emblem chips shipped to 52722?  thanx
> *


add $465...


----------



## bigricks68

how much for 72spoke cross laced 14x7 all chrome shipped to 95122
with and without tires 175/70R/14
will these go on sale ?


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by bigricks68_@Mar 10 2011, 10:38 PM~20064565
> *how much for 72spoke cross laced 14x7 all chrome shipped to 95122
> with and without tires 175/70R/14
> will these go on sale ?
> *


72-Cross will not go on sale, that was last year's tax time special... this year will be 72-Straight. :happysad: :biggrin: 

72-Cross All Chrome $620/set shipped with knock-offs, adapters, and tool
72-Cross All Chrome $980/set shipped with knock-offs, adapters, tool, and 175/70R14 Hankooks mounted & balanced on wheels


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by Sirchore_@Mar 9 2011, 07:19 PM~20054066
> *Phone number Homeboy ill rather tell u personally wat I'm wantin. I want dat tax time price tough man March already u said two weeks in da beggining of Feb :biggrin:
> *


(562)244-0554... it's in our signiture below (look down) :biggrin:


----------



## ..LaZt oNe LeFt..

14x7 72 cross lace all chrome to 79072?do they come with the envious chips?

please include payment options

thank you..


----------



## southGAcustoms

hey homie check your pm's


----------



## DreameR815

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Mar 8 2011, 11:37 PM~20048138
> *Letter "J"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ey homie how much for a set of A


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by ..LaZt oNe LeFt.._@Mar 11 2011, 06:51 PM~20070908
> *14x7 72 cross lace all chrome to 79072?do they come with the envious chips?
> 
> please include payment options
> 
> thank you..
> *


$645/set shippes without chips or $710/set shipped with chips... bot prices include knock-offs, adapters, and tool  

I accept: Personal Check, Bank Check, Money Order, Western Union, or PayPal

*PayPal Account:* [email protected]

If paying by Personal Check, Bank Check, or Money Order:

*Send Payment to:*
Envious Touch Auto
15031 Starbuck St
Whittier, CA 90603
Attn: Nicky

*Make Payable to:*
Nicky Varon

With your payment please include a note of what you are ordering with your complete name, mailing address, and phone number.

Thanks,

Nicky
Envious Touch Auto
(562) 244-0554


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by southGAcustoms_@Mar 12 2011, 12:15 PM~20075278
> *hey homie check your pm's
> *


Will do, I got a ton of PM's to go through :yessad: :biggrin:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by DreameR815_@Mar 13 2011, 03:23 PM~20082179
> *ey homie how much for a set of A
> *


$90/set picked up or $115/set shipped


----------



## Chevillacs

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Mar 11 2011, 01:58 AM~20065121
> *72-Cross will not go on sale, that was last year's tax time special... this year will be 72-Straight.  :happysad:  :biggrin:
> 
> 72-Cross All Chrome $620/set shipped with knock-offs, adapters, and tool
> 72-Cross All Chrome $980/set shipped with knock-offs, adapters, tool, and 175/70R14 Hankooks mounted & balanced on wheels
> *


Waiting on this sale :biggrin:


----------



## Envious Touch

You been asking for an alternative to Milestars..
*We now got Hercules MRIV 155/80R13's in stock!*


----------



## Envious Touch

..and we always have Hankooks in stock! :biggrin:


----------



## Envious Touch




----------



## One and Only 254

> _Originally posted by Chevillacs_@Mar 13 2011, 09:13 PM~20084081
> *Waiting on this sale :biggrin:
> *


Gonna have to change from Tax Time Sale to Summer Time Sell pretty soon :angry:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by One and Only 254_@Mar 14 2011, 03:52 PM~20089924
> *Gonna have to change from Tax Time Sale to Summer Time Sell pretty soon  :angry:
> *


Not really since Uncle Sam has been slow on getting out refunds this year :biggrin:


----------



## Los Neighbors

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Mar 13 2011, 09:07 PM~20084021
> *Will do, I got a ton of PM's to go through :yessad:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## vicdeisel

how much for letter "L" style knock off w ur wheel chip w red n it to match my 64 on ur first page?


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by vicdeisel_@Mar 14 2011, 07:34 PM~20091911
> *how much for letter "L" style knock off w ur wheel chip w red n it to match my 64 on ur first page?
> *


$155/set picked up or $170/set shipped


----------



## resname93

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Mar 13 2011, 08:52 PM~20084528
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much for something like this but black and chrome?


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by resname93_@Mar 15 2011, 07:56 AM~20095599
> *how much for something like this but black and chrome?
> *


$945/set without engraving or $1250 with engraving


----------



## Envious Touch

Please note UPS has notified us that shipping rates will be going up effective 3/20/2011. Any quote already given not ordered before the 20th will have new shipping rates applied. I will honor all quotes and current shipping prices on orders placed this week.

Gas prices SUCK!


----------



## 80GRAND

hey nikki wheels look great but you did send the wrong k/o it's all good i like these check it out......thanks again for all the great service


----------



## 14ROMEO

any word on the tax time sale? this cash is burning a hole in my pocket


----------



## Stomper714

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Mar 14 2011, 05:17 PM~20090106
> *Not really since Uncle Sam has been slow on getting out refunds this year  :biggrin:
> *


 That's what everyone says I got mine taxes in 2 weeks, feria all gone NOW :happysad: was waiting for the sale but ran across a nice set of 14x7 scooped them up for 200 bucks :biggrin: :fool2:


----------



## UCETAH

> _Originally posted by 14ROMEO_@Mar 15 2011, 04:58 PM~20099275
> *any word on the tax time sale? this cash is burning a hole in my pocket
> *


X2


----------



## moreno54

Do you make 13s crossed lace standard if u do how much 4 two rims w/o accessories,
thanks


----------



## 14ROMEO

**jeopardy music**


----------



## k louie

How much for a set of 13s chrome with candy orange hub and barels


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by moreno54_@Mar 17 2011, 09:55 AM~20113129
> *Do you make 13s crossed lace standard if u do how much 4 two rims w/o accessories,
> thanks
> *


:yes: $850/set


----------



## og67impala

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Mar 9 2011, 10:39 PM~20056520
> *$500/set picked up or plus shipping
> *


im interested i will call monday... thanks


----------



## Top_Dog_Calistyle

Price quote for 13X7 all chrome cross lace with knock off style "F" shipped to 94303

Thank you


----------



## ShortRound

you have all chrome 13x7 cross lace instock so i can come this sat


----------



## ShortRound

you got any 13x7 in candy blue hub and nipples? how much?


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by og67impala_@Mar 20 2011, 12:26 PM~20134982
> *im interested i will call monday... thanks
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by Top_Dog_Calistyle_@Mar 22 2011, 04:58 PM~20154026
> *Price quote for 13X7 all chrome cross lace with knock off style "F" shipped to 94303
> 
> Thank you
> *


$615/set shipped to your door with knock-offs, adapters, and tool


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by ShortRound+Mar 23 2011, 08:47 PM~20165152-->
> 
> 
> 
> you have all chrome 13x7 cross lace instock so i can come this sat
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-ShortRound_@Mar 23 2011, 08:50 PM~20165193
> *you got any 13x7 in candy blue hub and nipples? how much?
> *


Sure do, $550/set with accys...
Just let me know a couple days in advance so I can tru and seal them


----------



## MR.50

how much for a set off knockoffs and chips like this thanks


----------



## machine

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Feb 18 2011, 09:51 PM~19906564
> *$1380/set shipped with knock-offs, chips, adapters, tool, and 155's mounted & balanced on wheels
> *


Sorry forgot to ask would that be cross lace? :0


----------



## Redeemed1

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Feb 1 2011, 11:28 PM~19763872
> *Another set of Envious Touch 72-Spoke Straight Lace with Stainless Spokes and same offset as Dayton  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HOW MUCH FOR A SET 13X7 ALL CHROME.....AND A SET OF THE SAME WITH GOLD NIPPS AND KNOCK OFFS


----------



## ShortRound

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Mar 23 2011, 10:35 PM~20166731
> *Sure do, $550/set with accys...
> Just let me know a couple days in advance so I can tru and seal them
> *



is that the price for the candy blue hub and nipples?


----------



## USF '63

> _Originally posted by ShortRound_@Mar 24 2011, 08:15 PM~20172798
> *is that the price for the candy blue hub and nipples?
> *



x2


----------



## Kandy Drippa

price on 13x7 crosslace 72s w gold nips shipped to 54880


----------



## snake505

Hey it's me Everett from Albuquerque ,N.M.
You are going to see if 14x7 reverse will work
On my 47 pontiac in the rear (with no skirts)
Let me know the options and I am on my way
Home to pay the bill. Thanks for everything


----------



## USF '63

> *Welcome to the Second Floor...
> Here you will find all your 72-Spoke needs in both Cross Lace and Straight Lace* :biggrin:
> 
> *Envious Touch 72-Spoke Cross Lace*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Need these in 13x7 with candy green nip and hub. No knockoffs,tool,or adapters.
> Shipped to 75024.
> 
> Thx


----------



## One and Only 254

Any pics of your available chips and pricing?


----------



## Chris

any news on the tax time sale?


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by One and Only 254_@Mar 27 2011, 09:33 PM~20197479
> *Any pics of your available chips and pricing?
> *


Black or any other color on Chrome $65/set
Black or any other color on Gold $95/set
Black or any other color on Two-Tones $105/set


----------



## fantamonte

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Mar 8 2011, 10:37 PM~20048138
> *Letter "J"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


How much for letter "J" shipped to 93464,got money now and do you have a better picture of them THANKS!!  :biggrin:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by MR.50_@Mar 24 2011, 05:35 AM~20167422
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how much for a set off knockoffs and chips like this thanks
> *


$185/set


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by machine_@Mar 24 2011, 10:42 AM~20169272
> *Sorry forgot to ask would that be cross lace? :0
> *


No, that was for straight...


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by Redeemed1_@Mar 24 2011, 06:12 PM~20172173
> *HOW MUCH FOR A SET 13X7 ALL CHROME.....AND A SET OF THE SAME WITH GOLD NIPPS AND KNOCK OFFS
> *


$985/set and $1215/set piced up or plus shipping... includes knock-offs, chips, adapters, and tool


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by ShortRound_@Mar 24 2011, 07:15 PM~20172798
> *is that the price for the candy blue hub and nipples?
> *


Na, thats for all chrome... add $185/set for candy blue hub and nipples


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by Kandy Drippa_@Mar 25 2011, 02:27 PM~20179592
> *price on 13x7 crosslace 72s w gold nips shipped to 54880
> *


$780/set shipped with knock-offs, adapters, and tool


----------



## impalaluv

> _Originally posted by Chris_@Mar 27 2011, 10:18 PM~20197881
> *any news on the tax time sale?
> *


x2


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by snake505_@Mar 25 2011, 03:13 PM~20179846
> *Hey it's me Everett from Albuquerque ,N.M.
> You are going to see if 14x7 reverse will work
> On my 47 pontiac in the rear (with no skirts)
> Let me know the options and I am on my way
> Home to pay the bill. Thanks for everything
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by USF '63_@Mar 25 2011, 09:34 PM~20182687
> *Welcome to the Second Floor...
> Here you will find all your 72-Spoke needs in both Cross Lace and Straight Lace  :biggrin:
> 
> Envious Touch 72-Spoke Cross Lace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Need these in 13x7 with candy green nip and hub. No knockoffs,tool,or adapters.
> Shipped to 75024.
> 
> Thx
> *


$755/set shipped without accy's


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by Chris+Mar 27 2011, 10:18 PM~20197881-->
> 
> 
> 
> any news on the tax time sale?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-impalaluv_@Mar 27 2011, 10:49 PM~20198166
> *x2
> *


Not sure... we been super busy keeping up with orders and a sale would only impact that more... we will have one but later :happysad:


----------



## UCETAH

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Mar 27 2011, 10:55 PM~20198217
> *Not sure... we been super busy keeping up with orders and a sale would only impact that more... we will have one but later  :happysad:
> *


BAD BUSINESS 
FALSE ADVERTISING!


----------



## Blue94cady

> _Originally posted by CALI_LAC_@Mar 28 2011, 04:51 AM~20198969
> *BAD BUSINESS
> FALSE ADVERTISING!
> *


X2  :uh:


----------



## whores_revenge

How much for str8 lace Candy Brandy Wine hub and dish with Chrome lip shipped to 77506


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by CALI_LAC+Mar 28 2011, 04:51 AM~20198969-->
> 
> 
> 
> BAD BUSINESS
> FALSE ADVERTISING!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Blue94cady_@Mar 28 2011, 05:55 AM~20199123
> *X2   :uh:
> *


Its only false advertising if the items you receive are different than what you were told you were ordering, or what was advertised or implied... how can it be false advertising if no transaction(s) took place and we announced changes before even taking any orders? :dunno:

Normally businesses run sales to drive business and move inventory. If I can't even keep up with the amount of orders I'm receving right now, running a sale would push me back on getting orders out even further. I have good feedback and wouldn't want to ruin that by making customer wait even longer to get their merchandise justso I can sale a few more sets... to me I believe in making sure you are able to provide the attention to each customer; the attention that they deserve!


----------



## Barba

needing 13 sevens 72 strieght lace all chorme witth and without 2 quotes stainless steel spokes. how much and do you have them in stock? thanks :biggrin:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by Barba_@Mar 28 2011, 04:38 PM~20203360
> *needing 13 sevens 72 strieght lace  all chorme witth and without 2 quotes stainless steel spokes. how much and do you have them in stock? thanks :biggrin:
> *


$985/set with stainless spokes (we don't offer them without stainless) knock-offs, chips, adapters, and tool 

And they're made to order...


----------



## fantamonte

> _Originally posted by fantamonte_@Mar 27 2011, 10:36 PM~20198035
> *Thanks... got them somewhere else</span> *


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by whores_revenge_@Mar 28 2011, 10:22 AM~20200540
> *How much for str8 lace Candy Brandy Wine hub and dish with Chrome lip shipped to 77506
> *


$1300/set shipped with knock-offs, chips, adapters, and tool


----------



## sobayduece

> how much for these 13x7 stainless spokes


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by sobayduece_@Mar 29 2011, 11:21 PM~20215768
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how much for these 13x7 stainless spokes
> *


All our 72-Spoke Straight Lace come standard with stainless steel spokes... they are $985/set picked up or plus shipping. Includes knock-offs, chips, adapters, and tool.


----------



## LATIN EMPIRE

T.T.T


----------



## 6T5 SHARK

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Feb 1 2011, 11:02 PM~19763624
> *Welcome to the Second Floor...
> Here you will find all your 72-Spoke needs in both Cross Lace and Straight Lace   :biggrin:
> 
> Envious Touch 72-Spoke Cross Lace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Envious Touch 72-Spoke Straight Lace
> 
> *


Hom much for these but baby blue metallic or light blue metallic 14x7s with knock of A with the center where the chip goes blue to match shipped to 94565?


----------



## Redeemed1

THESE ARE STATED TO BE BRANDY WINE, WHAT COLOR OF BASE DID YOU USE BECAUSE THEY ARE VERY DARK? I'M ASKING BECAUSE I LIKE THEM AND WOULD LIKE TO PICK UP A SET BUT THE CANDY BRANDY WINE THAT IS ON MY CAR IS NOT THAT DARK! MY CAR IS PAINTED A CANDY BRANDY WINE WITH A GOLD BASE, CAN YOU DO THAT? AND HOW MUCH?


----------



## weztexmonte84

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Feb 1 2011, 11:02 PM~19763624
> *Welcome to the Second Floor...
> Here you will find all your 72-Spoke needs in both Cross Lace and Straight Lace  :biggrin:
> 
> Envious Touch 72-Spoke Cross Lace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Envious Touch 72-Spoke Straight Lace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## weztexmonte84

hey wutz up bro juz need a price on sum 72 x laced wut do u have in a brown powder coat need da hub and inner back ring like da post u have with da white inner back ring ..... thanxz homie ...


----------



## UNOME

Need a price on 72 cross lace. red dish with chrome lip. Red inner spokes with chrome nipples. chrome outer spokes with red nipples. red hub. shipped to 48141. pm me please with that price and how to get ahold of you to order


----------



## Joe79cadi

hey nicky I have been trying to get ahold of you about some rims that I ordered a while ago and havent heard anything and you havent been answering.


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by 6T5 SHARK_@Apr 2 2011, 10:34 AM~20242249
> *Hom much for these but baby blue metallic or light blue metallic 14x7s with knock of A with the center where the chip goes blue to match shipped to 94565?
> *


$810/set shipped with knock-offs, adapters, and tool


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by Redeemed1_@Apr 3 2011, 01:03 AM~20246608
> *THESE ARE STATED TO BE BRANDY WINE, WHAT COLOR OF BASE DID YOU USE BECAUSE THEY ARE VERY DARK? I'M ASKING BECAUSE I LIKE THEM AND WOULD LIKE TO PICK UP A SET BUT THE CANDY BRANDY WINE THAT IS ON MY CAR IS NOT THAT DARK! MY CAR IS PAINTED A CANDY BRANDY WINE WITH A GOLD BASE, CAN YOU DO THAT? AND HOW MUCH?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


They were color matched to a color sample provided by the customer... its over gold base but remember the more coats of brandy wine over the base will make it darker.


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by weztexmonte84_@Apr 4 2011, 07:45 PM~20259785
> *hey wutz up bro juz need a price on sum 72 x laced wut do u have in a brown powder coat need da hub and inner back ring like da post u have with da white inner back ring ..... thanxz homie ...
> *


$810/set with accy's picked up or plus shipping


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by UNOME_@Apr 5 2011, 02:10 PM~20266063
> *Need a price on 72 cross lace. red dish with chrome lip. Red inner spokes with chrome nipples. chrome outer spokes with red nipples. red hub. shipped to 48141. pm me please with that price and how to get ahold of you to order
> *


$1055/set shipped with accy's... you can PM me your order or phone it in.


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by Joe79cadi_@Apr 5 2011, 10:21 PM~20270589
> *hey nicky I have been trying to get ahold of you about some rims that I ordered a while ago and havent heard anything and you havent been answering.
> *


Sorry been swamped just building wheels all day... PM me your info.


----------



## Envious Touch

*The Tax Return Season is normally our busiest period and OMG has it been busy. :yes: :biggrin: 

To make sure I properly attend to customers that have already placed their orders 

I will not be taking anymore orders for a week or two

while we catch up on the numerous orders that we already have pending... *


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by Redeemed1_@Apr 3 2011, 01:03 AM~20246608
> *THESE ARE STATED TO BE BRANDY WINE, WHAT COLOR OF BASE DID YOU USE BECAUSE THEY ARE VERY DARK? I'M ASKING BECAUSE I LIKE THEM AND WOULD LIKE TO PICK UP A SET BUT THE CANDY BRANDY WINE THAT IS ON MY CAR IS NOT THAT DARK! MY CAR IS PAINTED A CANDY BRANDY WINE WITH A GOLD BASE, CAN YOU DO THAT? AND HOW MUCH?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Here's another sample of a deep/dark HOK Brandy Wine over Orion Silver...
this is one of my personal projects.. and this is the first publicly seen pic :0 hno:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Apr 6 2011, 01:03 AM~20270948
> *
> The Tax Return Season is normally our busiest period and OMG has it been busy. :yes:  :biggrin:
> 
> To make sure I properly attend to customers that have already placed their orders
> 
> I will not be taking anymore orders for a week or two
> 
> while we catch up on the numerous orders that we already have pending...
> *


cool.

I sent you a PM, get at me when you get a chance, $$$ burns a whole in pocket i cant keep it for soem reason :happysad:


----------



## UNOME

THANKS NICKY. ILL GET AT U IN A COUPLE WEEKS THEN


----------



## Destino79MC

Do you offer a 2 prong dog ear style knock off? How much if u do. Thanx.


----------



## Midwest Ridaz

I see stainless spokes......What about the nipples, not stainless ? :dunno:


----------



## fleetwoodkiller

> _Originally posted by Redeemed1_@Apr 3 2011, 01:03 AM~20246608
> *THESE ARE STATED TO BE BRANDY WINE, WHAT COLOR OF BASE DID YOU USE BECAUSE THEY ARE VERY DARK? I'M ASKING BECAUSE I LIKE THEM AND WOULD LIKE TO PICK UP A SET BUT THE CANDY BRANDY WINE THAT IS ON MY CAR IS NOT THAT DARK! MY CAR IS PAINTED A CANDY BRANDY WINE WITH A GOLD BASE, CAN YOU DO THAT? AND HOW MUCH?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much for a set five like this


----------



## phillip_ndrsn

I tried to call u nicky, how do we get the order going? I need two sets. 

1 set of 13x7, 72 spoke crosslace
All black except nips and hub. No ko's

1 set 13x7 (front) 13x5.5 (rear for skirts on a 58 impala)
100 spoke crosslace
All black except nips and hub
With locking zenith style ko.

I am ready now, we spoke a few times before. How do we get the ball rolling on this order?
U said each set needs half down. Let me know how to pay you as soon as you can homie.


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by phillip_ndrsn_@Apr 10 2011, 05:36 PM~20305424
> *I tried to call u nicky, how do we get the order going? I need two sets.
> 
> 1 set of 13x7, 72 spoke crosslace
> All black except nips and hub. No ko's
> 
> 1 set 13x7 (front) 13x5.5 (rear for skirts on a 58 impala)
> 100 spoke crosslace
> All black except nips and hub
> With locking zenith style ko.
> 
> I am ready now, we spoke a few times before. How do we get the ball rolling on this order?
> U said each set needs half down. Let me know how to pay you as soon as you can homie.
> *


I got your text today... here's our info:

I accept: Personal Check, Bank Check, Money Order, Western Union, or PayPal

*PayPal Account:* [email protected]

If paying by Personal Check, Bank Check, or Money Order:

*Send Payment to:*
Envious Touch Auto
15031 Starbuck St
Whittier, CA 90603
Attn: Nicky

*Make Payable to:*
Nicky Varon

With your payment please include a note of what you are ordering with your complete name, mailing address, and phone number.

Thanks,

Nicky
Envious Touch Auto
(562) 244-0554


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE_@Apr 6 2011, 10:37 AM~20273726
> *cool.
> 
> I sent you a PM, get at me when you get a chance, $$$ burns a whole in pocket i cant keep it for soem reason :happysad:
> *


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by Destino79MC_@Apr 6 2011, 08:26 PM~20278328
> *Do you offer a 2 prong dog ear style knock off? How much if u do. Thanx.
> *


Yessir, only available with our wheels... not sold seperately :happysad:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch+Feb 1 2011, 11:35 PM~19763945-->
> 
> 
> 
> Stay tuned young grasshopper, our 72-Spoke Straight Lace are currently $985/set with Stainless Steel Spokes... BUT...
> wait for it...
> wait for it..
> and Stainless Nipples</span>[/b]</span> for *MUCH LESS!!!*  :0  :0  :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Midwest Ridaz_@Apr 7 2011, 06:08 AM~20281006
> *I see stainless spokes......What about the nipples, not stainless ? :dunno:
> *


:dunno: I don't know what you were reading but yes we do offer stainless spokes :dunno:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by lincon n lac's_@Apr 7 2011, 03:00 PM~20284464
> *how much for a set five like this
> *


engraved too?


----------



## snake505

Hello, I was wondering the 411 on the 14x7 cross laced with tires
I ordered from you, I think I heard you say I'd see em by first week
Of April?? Email me back and let me know? Thanks again
Your price is worth the wait, just needing a time eta


----------



## phillip_ndrsn

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Apr 10 2011, 10:54 PM~20308237
> *I got your text today... here's our info:
> 
> I accept: Personal Check, Bank Check, Money Order, Western Union, or PayPal
> 
> PayPal Account: [email protected]
> 
> If paying by Personal Check, Bank Check, or Money Order:
> 
> Send Payment to:
> Envious Touch Auto
> 15031 Starbuck St
> Whittier, CA 90603
> Attn: Nicky
> 
> Make Payable to:
> Nicky Varon
> 
> With your payment please include a note of what you are ordering with your complete name, mailing address, and phone number.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Nicky
> Envious Touch Auto
> (562) 244-0554
> *


Ok cool, how much do we need to put down for each set? I will send it through paypal once I know final numbers of what me and my homie need to give to get our orders goin. 
Thanks Nicky
We r ready now too,


----------



## fleetwoodkiller

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Apr 10 2011, 11:04 PM~20308303
> *engraved too?
> *


yes just like that pic please


----------



## Midwest Ridaz

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Apr 11 2011, 01:04 AM~20308299
> *:dunno: I don't know what you were reading but yes we do offer stainless spokes :dunno:
> *


:biggrin: Ok! HOW MUCH ? Shipped 30032 GA.14x7 72s (stainless) gold front spokes gold nipples on the back spokes no hardware. What was I reading I dont know either .....


----------



## LATIN EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by Redeemed1_@Apr 3 2011, 01:03 AM~20246608
> *THESE ARE STATED TO BE BRANDY WINE, WHAT COLOR OF BASE DID YOU USE BECAUSE THEY ARE VERY DARK? I'M ASKING BECAUSE I LIKE THEM AND WOULD LIKE TO PICK UP A SET BUT THE CANDY BRANDY WINE THAT IS ON MY CAR IS NOT THAT DARK! MY CAR IS PAINTED A CANDY BRANDY WINE WITH A GOLD BASE, CAN YOU DO THAT? AND HOW MUCH?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Apr 5 2011, 11:03 PM~20270948
> *<span style='color:red'>TTT... no more orders for a while... I'm really backed up right now :yessad:*


----------



## Midwest Ridaz

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Apr 12 2011, 11:46 PM~20325230
> *TTT... no more orders for a while... I'm really backed up right now :yessad:
> *


 :yes: Get that money then....! Send me a price so i can be ready $$$$$$ I can wait a little while for my wheels,im going to hit the street on hubcaps first and ride with the O.G. look.... :thumbsup:


----------



## mike's cadillac

> _Originally posted by lincon n lac's_@Apr 11 2011, 10:38 PM~20312303
> *yes just like that pic please
> *


still no price??

i'm very interested too.


----------



## LATIN EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by Redeemed1_@Apr 3 2011, 01:03 AM~20246608
> *THESE ARE STATED TO BE BRANDY WINE, WHAT COLOR OF BASE DID YOU USE BECAUSE THEY ARE VERY DARK? I'M ASKING BECAUSE I LIKE THEM AND WOULD LIKE TO PICK UP A SET BUT THE CANDY BRANDY WINE THAT IS ON MY CAR IS NOT THAT DARK! MY CAR IS PAINTED A CANDY BRANDY WINE WITH A GOLD BASE, CAN YOU DO THAT? AND HOW MUCH?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WHATS THE ASKING PRICE for a set like this


----------



## Az95833

Can I get a price on all chrome crosslace 13x7's no ko's


----------



## Destino79MC

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Apr 10 2011, 11:58 PM~20308260
> * Yessir, only available with our wheels... not sold seperately :happysad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 Cool. Thanx.


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by lincon n lac's+Apr 11 2011, 02:38 PM~20312303-->
> 
> 
> 
> yes just like that pic please
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by mike's [email protected] 13 2011, 08:58 AM~20327897
> *still no price??
> 
> i'm very interested too.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-LATIN EMPIRE_@Apr 13 2011, 10:04 AM~20328415
> *WHATS THE ASKING PRICE  for a set  like this
> *


$1500/set w/accy's picked up or plus shipping


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by Midwest Ridaz_@Apr 13 2011, 06:22 AM~20327021
> *:yes: Get that money then....! Send me a price so i can be ready $$$$$$ I can wait a little while for my wheels,im going to hit the street on hubcaps first and ride with the O.G. look.... :thumbsup:
> *


$1585/set picked up or plus shipping


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by Az95833_@Apr 15 2011, 03:34 PM~20347415
> *Can I get a price on all chrome crosslace 13x7's no ko's
> *


$550/set


----------



## jtek

how much for a set of 14x7 all chrome 72 crosslace with the 2 bar knockoff with chevrolet chips with tires shipped to 52722? thank you for your time.


----------



## Big Poppa

Need price qoute on 13x7s with dayton offset
stainless spoke and nipples
original zenith crosslace
all gold centers
smooth two winged swepted knock offs.
like wheels you show on 4/10/2011 @10:58
please include w and w/o tires.
Thanks


----------



## twin70verts

what's up homie, how much a set of 13' blue hub & part dish,cross lace


----------



## Big Poppa

I've been looking out Havn't seen anything yet !


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by jtek_@Apr 16 2011, 06:35 AM~20351342
> *how much for a set of 14x7 all chrome 72 crosslace with the 2 bar knockoff with chevrolet chips with tires shipped to 52722? thank you for your time.
> *


$745/set shipped with knock-offs, chips, adapters, and tool


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by Big Poppa_@Apr 16 2011, 06:42 AM~20351366
> *Need price qoute on 13x7s with dayton offset
> stainless spoke and nipples
> original zenith crosslace
> all gold centers
> smooth two winged swepted knock offs.
> like wheels you show on 4/10/2011 @10:58
> please include w and w/o tires.
> Thanks
> *


$1950/set without tires or 2250/set with 155/80R13 Hercules Mounted & Balanced on wheels... both prices are piced up (shipping is extra).
Prices include knock-offs, chips, adapters, and tool


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by twin70verts_@Apr 19 2011, 05:59 PM~20375942
> *what's up homie, how much a set of 13' blue hub & part dish,cross lace
> *


$865/set picked up or plus shipping... includes knock-offs, adapters, and tool.


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE_@Apr 6 2011, 12:37 PM~20273726
> *cool.
> 
> I sent you a PM, get at me when you get a chance, $$$ burns a whole in pocket i cant keep it for soem reason :happysad:
> *



:happysad: waitin on a pm from you


----------



## Big Poppa

Nicky, The Tire and Wheel qoute Sounds like a GREAT DEAL!! Please contact me as soon as you have a chance. 505-690-1660 Will need shipping to 87505. Thanks


----------



## jtek

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Apr 20 2011, 11:00 PM~20386310
> *$745/set shipped with knock-offs, chips, adapters, and tool
> *



how much more with tires? thank you


----------



## Elwood

THANKS FOR THE RIMS BRO THEY MATCH AND LOOK GOOD AND PASSED THE STRESS TEST PLESURE DOING BUISNESS WITH YOU BRO


----------



## Elwood

AND HERES A PIC.OF THE BLUE ONES U MADE ME


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Apr 20 2011, 10:05 PM~20386327
> *$1950/set without tires or 2250/set with 155/80R13 Hercules Mounted & Balanced on wheels... both prices are piced up (shipping is extra).
> Prices include knock-offs, chips, adapters, and tool
> *


:0 :0 :0


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Mar 30 2011, 12:32 PM~20219161
> *All our 72-Spoke Straight Lace come standard with stainless steel spokes... they are $985/set picked up or plus shipping. Includes knock-offs, chips, adapters, and tool.
> *


NICE


----------



## Midwest Ridaz

> _Originally posted by Midwest Ridaz_@Apr 12 2011, 11:24 AM~20318950
> *:biggrin:  Ok! HOW MUCH ? Shipped 30032 GA.14x7 72s (stainless) gold front spokes gold nipples on the back spokes no hardware.  What was I reading I dont know either .....
> *


????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Elbomberaso

how much for a set of 13 x5 72 spoke???? just the wheel......


----------



## phillip_ndrsn

Are you taking orders now? I been tryin to call to order


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

> _Originally posted by phillip_ndrsn_@Apr 25 2011, 10:36 AM~20414368
> *Are you taking orders now? I been tryin to call to order
> *


x2


----------



## Big Poppa

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Apr 20 2011, 11:05 PM~20386327
> *$1950/set without tires or 2250/set with 155/80R13 Hercules Mounted & Balanced on wheels... both prices are piced up (shipping is extra).
> Prices include knock-offs, chips, adapters, and tool
> *


----------



## Big Poppa

The above qoute was for 13"x7" 72 spokers with dayton offset, original zenith crosslace,stainless steel spokes and nipples with all gold centers(nipples,spokes,hub,and smooth two wing swept knock offs) with tires included is $2250.00. 
I would like to up grade the knock offs to the gold zenith locking knockoffs engraved with chrome five hex bolts to include chrome chips with the black back ground.
I would also like the hubs engraved as we discussed. Please e-mail me at [email protected] or call me 505-690-1660. I'm ready to get this going.


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by Big Poppa+Apr 16 2011, 06:42 AM~20351366-->
> 
> 
> 
> Need price qoute on 13x7s with dayton offset
> stainless spoke and nipples
> original zenith crosslace
> all gold centers
> smooth two winged swepted knock offs.
> like wheels you show on 4/10/2011 @10:58
> please include w and w/o tires.
> Thanks
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> $1950/set without tires or 2250/set with 155/80R13 Hercules Mounted & Balanced on wheels... both prices are piced up (shipping is extra).
> Prices include knock-offs, chips, adapters, and tool
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Big Poppa_@Apr 25 2011, 09:48 PM~20420170
> *The above qoute was for 13"x7" 72 spokers with dayton offset, original zenith crosslace,stainless steel spokes and nipples with all gold centers(nipples,spokes,hub,and smooth two wing swept knock offs) with tires included is $2250.00.
> I would like to up grade the knock offs to the gold zenith locking knockoffs engraved with chrome five hex bolts to include chrome chips with the black back ground.
> I would also like the hubs engraved as we discussed. Please e-mail me at [email protected] or call me 505-690-1660. I'm ready to get this going.
> *


PM Sent


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by Elbomberaso_@Apr 24 2011, 10:00 PM~20412721
> *how much for a set of 13 x5 72 spoke???? just the wheel......
> *


$950/set picked up or plus shipping


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by phillip_ndrsn+Apr 25 2011, 08:36 AM~20414368-->
> 
> 
> 
> Are you taking orders now? I been tryin to call to order
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :yes:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-64_EC_STYLE_@Apr 25 2011, 12:34 PM~20415840
> *x2
> *


:yes: *x2*


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

...


----------



## 1986monte

how much for a center gold set Without tires . And and how much is a chrome set? 72 spoke cross laced? like the whhel above my post .


----------



## Cruizin_In_StyleCC

how much 4 sum 13z 72 spoke straight chrome wit lime green spokes shipped 60083


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89

pm me a price on some cross lace 72 spokes and another price on 72 straight (both the same color combo) with chrome dish and stainless spoke and gold nipples and hub 13 x 7s just the 4 rims no accessories nor knock offs 

thanks


----------



## thepenguin013

How much for a set of either of these, But in black & chrome (no Gold) 13x7 72 spoke? shipped to 85392, or i can pick them up myself?


----------



## toxiconer

GOT MY WHEELS NICKY..THANKS


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

...


----------



## FirstClass383

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Feb 2 2011, 12:09 AM~19763685
> *Some customers rides on our 72's  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Do you happen to have any pic's of any rides with the blue 72's, Im leaning towards getting some but i havent seen any one with blue ones on there ride can you help me thank you also I cant seem to fine the price you gave me for 5 my cutty is diamone white pearl with blue 1/2 top


----------



## CaliforniaRags

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Feb 2 2011, 12:28 AM~19763872
> *Another set of Envious Touch 72-Spoke Straight Lace with Stainless Spokes and same offset as Dayton  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



How much for 13" 72 spoke straight lace SS spokes and nipples. Set of 4 no accy's.


----------



## Envious Touch

_*No orders for a couple weeks... at full capacity again*_ :yessad: :biggrin: :happysad:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@May 4 2011, 02:14 AM~20481300
> *No orders for a couple weeks... at full capacity again :yessad:  :biggrin:  :happysad:
> *


i sent a couple pms and left voicemails for orders, and I cant get in??


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE_@May 4 2011, 05:29 AM~20481751
> *i sent a couple pms and left voicemails for orders, and I cant get in??
> *


PM sent..


----------



## FirstClass383

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@May 4 2011, 01:14 AM~20481300
> *No orders for a couple weeks... at full capacity again :yessad:  :biggrin:  :happysad:
> *


----------



## Lolohopper

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Feb 4 2011, 05:03 AM~19783218
> *Yes we can... they would have the exact lace pattern as a real Zenith 72-Spoke Cross Lace... $1,080/set shipped with knock-offs, chips, adapters, and tool or $995/set with out accy's... these are 100% U.S. Built with triple plate show chrome
> *



Any pix of this wheels???


Would you ship to germany???


----------



## luxurysport87

> [/


----------



## luxurysport87

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Feb 1 2011, 11:09 PM~19763685
> *Some customers rides on our 72's  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


pm a price like these shipped to 33527 but in brown. no assy just rims,thanks


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Feb 1 2011, 11:12 PM~19763724
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



HOW MUCH JUST LIKE THIS....13'S REV. ALSO ARE YOUR WHEELS AMERICAN MADE, STAINLESS STEEL SPOKES AND IS THERE ANY WARRANTY?


----------



## BigPit903

Ey bro I hit up on pm about some 14x7, zenith cross, 3/4 dish and hub color matched, chips, and assy shipped to 75602. :biggrin: . Could u give a price and how do you handle payments? Paypal or over the phone? And how long is the turnaround? Thanks homie n look forward to placing my order!


----------



## TAT2DAN

Price on 13x7 or 14x7 all chrome 100 spoke shipped to 37122 thanks!


----------



## flakes23

:biggrin:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by luxurysport87_@May 7 2011, 08:41 PM~20505283
> *pm a price like these shipped to 33527 but in brown. no assy just rims,thanks
> *


$810/set shipped without accy's


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by impalaeasy_@May 8 2011, 05:13 PM~20509535
> *HOW MUCH JUST LIKE THIS....13'S REV.  ALSO ARE YOUR WHEELS AMERICAN MADE, STAINLESS STEEL SPOKES AND IS THERE ANY WARRANTY?
> *


That's an all chrome wheel pictured, $550/set with accy's picked up or plus shipping... we do offer stainless steel spokes and nipples, we carry both china and our own U.S. Built wheels, and ALL our wheels come with warranty


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by BigPit903_@May 10 2011, 07:44 AM~20521155
> *Ey bro I hit up on pm about some 14x7, zenith cross, 3/4 dish and hub color matched, chips, and assy shipped to 75602.  :biggrin:  . Could u give a price and how do you handle payments? Paypal or over the phone? And how long is the turnaround? Thanks homie n look forward to placing my order!
> *


I'll get you that quote tonight... I got a couple pictures to send you


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by TAT2DAN_@May 10 2011, 10:58 AM~20522494
> *Price on 13x7 or 14x7 all chrome 100 spoke shipped to 37122 thanks!
> *


Check our 100-Spoke topic, our sales team will take care of you :thumbsup:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by flakes23_@May 10 2011, 07:55 PM~20525995
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


Still by far one of my most favorite wheels that I built :thumbsup:


----------



## rIdaho

I was curious if you could do a dayton offset 14X6 stanadrd. I'm tryin' to run skirts on my lady's '90 FWD Sedan de ville. (without lip laced)


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by rIdaho!_@May 12 2011, 11:11 AM~20537722
> *I was curious if you could do a dayton offset 14X6 stanadrd. I'm tryin' to run skirts on my lady's '90 FWD Sedan de ville. (without lip laced)
> *


Yes I can do a Dayton offset on any of our 72-Spoke True Cross Lace, 72-Spoke Straight Lace, and 100-Spoke Double Cross


----------



## patrons4life

How much for all chrome set 14x7 crosslace with 2 wing knock offs shipped to 95148

And how much more would it be for stainless spokes


----------



## flakes23

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@May 11 2011, 09:09 AM~20528610
> *Still by far one of my most favorite wheels that I built :thumbsup:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## sic713

serious price check..

13x7 ... 72 spoke straight laced..

candy purple hub , outers, and front spokes...
stainless back spokes,nipples

with all accesories and chips

like these..


----------



## sic713

oh and also a price with 4 tires and what kind are they..


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by patrons4life_@May 13 2011, 07:33 AM~20544623
> *How much for all chrome set 14x7 crosslace with 2 wing knock offs shipped to 95148
> 
> And how much more would it be for stainless spokes
> *


$665/set shipped with knock-offs, adapters, and tool


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 15 2011, 07:56 AM~20556047
> *serious price check..
> 
> 13x7 ... 72 spoke straight laced..
> 
> candy purple hub , outers, and front spokes...
> stainless back spokes,nipples
> 
> with all accesories and chips
> 
> like these..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


$1600/set picked up or plus shipping... includes knock-offs, chips, adapters, and tool


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 15 2011, 07:57 AM~20556052
> *oh and also a price with 4 tires and what kind are they..
> *


Add $200/set for Hercules 155/80R13's Mounted & Balanced on the wheels


----------



## Envious Touch

For all you Lincoln Riders


----------



## 6DEUCE6

Hi Nicky, Hit me back about those all chrome 72 spoke X-Lace 13s. I'd like to pick them up this week if possible. Thanks. Marlon


----------



## flakes23




----------



## UCETAH

PRICE ON 14X7 REVERSE 100 SPOKE GOLD NIPPLES GOLD CENTER HUB WITH COLOR SPOKES WITH 2 WING STRAIGHT RECESS KNOCK OFF ZENITH STYLE THANX


----------



## USF '63

:biggrin: 

Thx Nicky... They turned out sweet...


----------



## FOWLPLAY

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@May 15 2011, 10:48 PM~20560581
> *For all you Lincoln Riders
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HOW MUCH FOR SOME 13X7.


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by CALI_LAC_@May 17 2011, 02:44 PM~20572125
> *PRICE ON 14X7 REVERSE 100 SPOKE GOLD NIPPLES GOLD CENTER HUB WITH COLOR SPOKES WITH 2 WING STRAIGHT RECESS KNOCK OFF ZENITH STYLE THANX
> *


Our 100-Spokes are in the other topic: http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=578707


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by USF '63_@May 18 2011, 08:06 PM~20582051
> *:biggrin:
> 
> Thx Nicky... They turned out sweet...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I gotta get you those KO's so you can post some pic's of them on your Impala :biggrin:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by FOWLPLAY_@May 19 2011, 12:32 PM~20586335
> *HOW MUCH FOR SOME 13X7.
> *


As pictured $1250/set with knock-offs, adapters and tool


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

13 x7 rev. all chrome (cross laced)


----------



## dbs67

How much for 2 -14x7 and 2-14x6 72 crosslaced gold nips n hub and chrome 2bar knockoff?


----------



## 00chevys10

whats the price on a set of 13'7 72 straight lace all chrome sent to 27516.


----------



## fleetwoodpimpin

Would i have any problems running 72 crosslaced on a hopper? would they bend ALOT easier?


----------



## USF '63

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@May 20 2011, 12:24 AM~20590805
> *I gotta get you those KO's so you can post some pic's of them on your Impala  :biggrin:
> *



As soon as I get them on and shined up I will post up some good pics.
:biggrin:


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@May 15 2011, 10:48 PM~20560581
> *For all you Lincoln Riders
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Are those center golds with a black lip? Can't really tell and is that your 72xlace pattern?


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@May 20 2011, 09:48 AM~20593024
> *  13 x7 rev. all chrome  (cross laced)
> *


$550/set picked up or plus shipping


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by dbs67_@May 20 2011, 03:53 PM~20594891
> *How much for 2 -14x7 and 2-14x6 72 crosslaced gold nips n hub and chrome 2bar knockoff?
> *


$1215/set picked up or plus shipping... includes knock-offs, chips, adapters, and tool


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by 00chevys10_@May 21 2011, 09:31 AM~20598858
> *whats the price on a set of 13'7 72 straight lace all chrome sent to 27516.
> *


All Chrome with Stainless Spokes $1095/set shipped with knock-offs, chips, adapters, and tool


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodpimpin_@May 21 2011, 10:28 AM~20599126
> *Would i have any problems running 72 crosslaced on a hopper? would they bend ALOT easier?
> *


Here's a pic of our 100-Spoke on a hopper... but to answer your question, as long as you're a good switch man you will be fine :yes:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by USF '63_@May 21 2011, 09:59 PM~20602037
> *As soon as I get them on and shined up I will post up some good pics.
> :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by DANNY FLACO AZ_@May 22 2011, 05:27 PM~20605402
> *Are those center golds with a black lip? Can't really tell and is that your 72xlace pattern?
> *


All Black Outer with Gold Center and that is one of our two 72-Spoke Cross Lace Patterns.


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life+May 20 2011, 09:48 AM~20593024-->
> 
> 
> 
> 13 x7 rev. all chrome  (cross laced)
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Envious Touch_@May 22 2011, 11:08 PM~20608076
> *$550/set picked up or plus shipping
> *



:thumbsup: is that regular spokes or stainless? if reg, how more for stainless?


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@May 23 2011, 11:41 AM~20610688
> *:thumbsup:  is that regular spokes or stainless? if reg, how more for stainless?
> *


That's chrome plated steel.. add $0.80/spoke for stainless ($230.50/set)


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

and is the 200 more for tires only the hercules or the hankooks too .




sorry, and wat the add for gold, nips or spokes.


----------



## mhiggy911

Any pics of all gold crossed in 14s? And how much


----------



## dbs67

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@May 22 2011, 10:10 PM~20608087
> *$1215/set picked up or plus shipping... includes knock-offs, chips, adapters, and tool
> *


Is the cost the same for straight laced? What about for just all chrome?


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by dbs67_@May 24 2011, 12:11 AM~20616408
> *Is the cost the same for straight laced? What about for just all chrome?
> *


:yes:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@May 23 2011, 12:23 PM~20610927
> *  and is the 200 more for tires only the hercules or the hankooks too .
> sorry, and wat the add for gold, nips or spokes.
> *


Hercules=155/80R13
Hankook=175/70R14

Gold Nip's add:$130/set
Gold Spoke add:$150/set


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by mhiggy911_@May 23 2011, 09:20 PM~20614907
> *Any pics of all gold crossed in 14s? And how much
> *


Sorry no pic's of all gold but.. here's some Gold Outers










..and here's some Gold Centers :biggrin:


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@May 24 2011, 10:39 PM~20623514
> *Hercules=155/80R13
> Hankook=175/70R14
> 
> Gold Nip's add:$130/set
> Gold Spoke add:$150/set
> *



ok, kool. almost ready. one last question. how much for engraved hubs like the ones in your other topic, envious touch customizing, page 2 all chrome 100 doouble cross. the engraved band on the hub i want it just like that but gold plated ( the engraved part).. thanks again for your attention and patience. just wanna make sure i know exactly wat i want.


----------



## trealcha

i would like to know the price for some 14x7 straight laced black powder coated hub and dish with the chrome lip and two wing straight knock-off and black chevy chip sent to tulsa , ok 74110


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@May 24 2011, 10:48 PM~20623604
> *Sorry no pic's of all gold but.. here's some Gold Outers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..and here's some Gold Centers  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0. How much are those black and gold wheels just like that but with an engraved hub Nicky?


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@May 25 2011, 11:55 AM~20625388
> *ok, kool. almost ready. one last question. how much for engraved hubs like the ones in your other topic, envious touch customizing, page 2 all chrome 100 doouble cross. the engraved band on the hub i want it just like that but gold plated ( the engraved part).. thanks again for your attention and patience. just wanna make sure i know exactly wat i want.
> *


----------



## montecarlo1987ls

Chris said:


> wish the straight laces could be this price


how much for these center gold pm me


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

BigBoyTransporting said:


>


wats happening bro? long time


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life




----------



## Envious Touch

poppa68_KI_4life said:


> ok, kool. almost ready. one last question. how much for engraved hubs like the ones in your other topic, envious touch customizing, page 2 all chrome 100 doouble cross. the engraved band on the hub i want it just like that but gold plated ( the engraved part).. thanks again for your attention and patience. just wanna make sure i know exactly wat i want.


Add $300/set for engraved hubs and $100/set for gold hubs


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

thanks bro, so 13 x7 cross laced, gold nips, engraved and gold plated (engraving) hubs, with tires. 


picked up. best deal. 


how long would it take?

do you require deposit while being built (how much)

:thumbsup:


----------



## marin77

Envious Touch said:


> Yessir, only available with our wheels... not sold seperately :happysad:


 how much for set like this shiped to 33841


----------



## 73monte

*how much for some 13's -72 spoke cross lace ALL chrome shipped to 78741?? *


*and with tires???*


----------



## OG62

need a set of chrome crossed laced 14x7, with z type knock off all chrome need to know fast gonna pick up soon.


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass

hey man, can you give me a quote for shipping a set of your 13eens to Buffalo, TX 75831 ß

thanks, PMed as well


----------



## EXCANDALOW

cuanto por 72 straight lace "D" offset black spoke and nipples with 2 wing straight??


----------



## USF '63

Nicky taking care of business....
Here are my 72 spoke cross lace...


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

:inout:


----------



## NATIVE MONEY

how much for 5 of the blue cross lace like the piks


Envious Touch said:


> *Welcome to the Second Floor...
> Here you will find all your 72-Spoke needs in both Cross Lace and Straight Lace* :biggrin:
> 
> *Envious Touch 72-Spoke Cross Lace*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Envious Touch 72-Spoke Straight Lace*


----------



## Envious Touch

_*No orders for a couple weeks... at full capacity again*_ :yessad: :biggrin: :happysad:


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

poppa68_KI_4life said:


> thanks bro, so 13 x7 cross laced, gold nips, engraved and gold plated (engraving) hubs, with tires.
> 
> 
> picked up. best deal.
> 
> 
> how long would it take?
> 
> do you require deposit while being built (how much)
> 
> :thumbsup:





Envious Touch said:


> _*No orders for a couple weeks... at full capacity again*_ :yessad: :biggrin: :happysad:


 







:drama:












uffin:


----------



## toxiconer

Envious Touch said:


> _*No orders for a couple weeks... at full capacity again*_ :yessad: :biggrin: :happysad:



MY SET IN THE WORKS?


----------



## Chino Loco

HIT ME BACK WHEN YOU GET A CHANCE 

Don't wanna place an order, I see y'all are maxed out, but would like to know what I'm gonna have to spend when the time is right =)

Price for rims w/tires and shipping to 30813

(3) 13" x 5.5" All Chrome 72 spoke cross lace w/ stainless spokes and nipples - w/ gold and chrome Engraved Hub, Gold 2 prong straight spinner w/chrome cadillac chips and the words CHINO (left prong) LOCO (right prong) engraved in chrome on the spinner prongs.

(2) 13" x 7" All Chrome 72 spoke cross lace w/ stainless spokes and nipples - w/ gold and chrome Engraved Hub, Gold 2 prong straight spinner w/chrome cadillac chips and the words CHINO (left prong) LOCO (right prong) engraved in chrome on the spinner prongs. 

Also please include qoute for (2) 14 x7 and (3) 14 x 6 with the same specs as stated above. 

Thanx in advance


----------



## EXCANDALOW

Envious Touch said:


> _*No orders for a couple weeks... at full capacity again*_ :yessad: :biggrin: :happysad:


MUST BE NICE


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

ttt


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

I am ready to place an order when your taking orders again.

13x7 rev. 72 x lace, black nipples and hub, with 2 bar zenith style locking knockoffs with the ring shipped to VA 23116

Thanks "D"


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

locking knock offs with ring? pics please


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

poppa68_KI_4life said:


> locking knock offs with ring? pics please


yeah theyre sweet, click thte link. I just saw it today and was glad I didnt order my wheels when i was they are sweet!

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/showthread.php/304260-New-Zenith-Knock-Offs-Wheel-Chips-and-Accy's


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater

What would a price of some 72 spoke straight lace with gold spokes and gold hubs thanks bro the rims on bobs green 63 look very nice keep the good work


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

64_EC_STYLE said:


> yeah theyre sweet, click thte link. I just saw it today and was glad I didnt order my wheels when i was they are sweet!
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/showthread.php/304260-New-Zenith-Knock-Offs-Wheel-Chips-and-Accy's


u right, thems is nice


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

64_EC_STYLE said:


> I am ready to place an order when your taking orders again.
> 
> 13x7 rev. 72 x lace, black nipples and hub, with 2 bar zenith style locking knockoffs with the ring shipped to VA 23116
> 
> Thanks "D"


----------



## Big Poppa

Whats up Nicky, wanted to know what the deal is on the wheels I ordered on April 26, 2011. Can you at least let me know when they will be shipped or what the progress is. It would be GREATLY APPRECIATED.


----------



## Envious Touch

Big Poppa said:


> Whats up Nicky, wanted to know what the deal is on the wheels I ordered on April 26, 2011. Can you at least let me know when they will be shipped or what the progress is. It would be GREATLY APPRECIATED.


PM me all your info and what you ordered. I'll check on the status tomorrow when I'm at the shop... I'm not that backed up on regular orders so april should have been sent out a long time ago unless it was our 100-spoke double cross or had engraving.


----------



## Big Poppa

Nicky, refer to post #383 4/26/2011. gold hubs and gold knock offs were to be engraved.In all due respect, please give me a ring @ 505-690-1660.


----------



## lagrande

Envious Touch said:


> *Welcome to the Second Floor...*
> *Here you will find all your 72-Spoke needs in both Cross Lace and Straight Lace* :biggrin:
> 
> *Envious Touch 72-Spoke Cross Lace*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Envious Touch 72-Spoke Straight Lace*


 how much for sum blues 13 with tires shiped to 78228


----------



## jrzstyle93

Can i get a price for 72 spoke straights with tires and for 72 crossed with tires too all chrome...Thanks ill be waiting.....


----------



## Big Poppa

Whats the deal Nicky, You don't answer the phone or return phone calls, or e-mails much less personal messages. Contact me asap


----------



## MR.59

THANKS AGAIN! 
I`M GONNA HIT YOU UP ON A SET X LACE TO ADD TO THOSE KNOCK OFFS.
PM ME WHEN YOU GET A CHANCE


----------



## Big Jaycaddie

can i get i price on 72 spoke straight lace 13x7 rev with tires shipped to ks 66061? and can i get them in 13x7 standerd off set as well?


----------



## G'dupGbody

Whats the price on a set of 14x7 72 spoke straight lace with a dayton offset 2 bar straight knock offs all chrome with accesories


----------



## Envious Touch

MR.59 said:


> THANKS AGAIN!
> I`M GONNA HIT YOU UP ON A SET X LACE TO ADD TO THOSE KNOCK OFFS.
> PM ME WHEN YOU GET A CHANCE


No problem... I'll let you know when we slow down :thumbsup:


----------



## Envious Touch

lagrande said:


> how much for sum blues 13 with tires shiped to 78228





jrzstyle93 said:


> Can i get a price for 72 spoke straights with tires and for 72 crossed with tires too all chrome...Thanks ill be waiting.....





Big Jaycaddie said:


> can i get i price on 72 spoke straight lace 13x7 rev with tires shipped to ks 66061? and can i get them in 13x7 standerd off set as well?





G'dupGbody said:


> Whats the price on a set of 14x7 72 spoke straight lace with a dayton offset 2 bar straight knock offs all chrome with accesories


*I'm still backed up with orders and wont be accepting any new orders until I get the ones I have out... I want to say thanks for everyones support and business!!!* :thumbsup:


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

:inout:


----------



## OLDTIME47

HOW LONG THEN FOR THE WAIT TO ORDER SOME WHEELS? 13X7 STRAIGHT LACED? 72 SPOKES.


----------



## Envious Touch

OLDTIME47 said:


> HOW LONG THEN FOR THE WAIT TO ORDER SOME WHEELS? 13X7 STRAIGHT LACED? 72 SPOKES.


I probably won't be taking orders till some time in August...


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life




----------



## Blvd. Junkie

Envious Touch said:


> *I'm still backed up with orders and wont be accepting any new orders until I get the ones I have out... I want to say thanks for everyones support and business!!!* :thumbsup:


WHATS THE WAIT ON A SET .PM SENT


----------



## rIdaho

*ENVIOUS TOUCH!**I've had these 72's for about a year now(same month I purchased the G-house), but just finished the project yesterday, cruised enough to cover these bad-ass wheels in some brake dust, and still can't get enough! Thanks Nicky!*:thumbsup:​


----------



## grinzter

Hey nicky! I know u been busy and it put my order behind a week, but I was told that they would be here last week but still haven't got the order. It's 72 cross laced blk hub/nipples. Going to grand prairie tx 75052 Brian. Asap will you give ne a call and let me know the status of tbe order.


----------



## patrons4life

How much for 14x7 72 crosslace black dish stainless spokes and hub with chrome two wing knock offs shipped to 95148 san jose, ca.
Thanks bro


----------



## 925rider

beware of the guy, lies and never ships. link below


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/28-feedback/309392-beware-envious-touch.html


----------



## 925rider

grinzter said:


> Hey nicky! I know u been busy and it put my order behind a week, but I was told that they would be here last week but still haven't got the order. It's 72 cross laced blk hub/nipples. Going to grand prairie tx 75052 Brian. Asap will you give ne a call and let me know the status of tbe order.




your just getting the run around like i did


----------



## Envious Touch

925rider said:


> beware of the guy, lies and never ships. link below
> 
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/28-feedback/309392-beware-envious-touch.html


*You are officially my first complaint of all time*  


History and background for all LayItLow Members...

May 23, 2011
925rider PM'd me and ask if I would take a trade for some black Zenith Locking KO's I was selling. I told him sorry I wasnt interested in the trade and was only looking for cash deals.











May 23, 2011
I decided to help 925rider out in selling the super swept knock-offs he wanted to trade me for mine... talking about helping another LIL member out :uh:











May 26, 2011
I sold the black knock-offs that 925rider inquired about to 79cutty (remember first come first serve, plus he wanted to trade and I didn't)



June 2, 2011
925rider sent me money for his order through PayPal... knowing I could get another set from a good friend of mine I accepted the money and got started on getting 925rider a set :yes:


Week of June 6, 2011
I got the KO's for 925rider and just needed to get some Zenith rings. 


June 18, 2011 
My good friend JD hooked me up with a set of OG Zenith KO Rings and I boxed everything up and got it out on June 20th.



June 23, 2011
925rider left me a voicemail stating he wanted to reach me before filing a claim with PayPal... a couple minutes later he filed a claim, then 5 minutes later escalated the claim. 











June 23, 2011
I called 925rider about 30 minutes after and told him that I could not continue to ship the KO's out with this claim outstanding since the knock-offs are worth a lot of money and I didn't like the vibe I was getting from him, I asked FedEx to reverse the package and I picked it up at their valley location.




Today.... July 20, 2011
I still got them KO's if anyone is interested


----------



## 925rider

how can you sell me k/os you dont even have. tracking number was created after the claim was filed with package never recived at fed ex. liar


----------



## 925rider

here is the fed ex tracking number 375231615000173 that you created on june 24th at 146 am that the package was never picked up. stop making it worse and just admit that you messed up. all i did was pay top dollar for some nice kos that i never got


----------



## Envious Touch

925rider said:


> here is the fed ex tracking number 375231615000173 that you created on june 24th at 146 am that the package was never picked up. stop making it worse and just admit that you messed up. all i did was pay top dollar for some nice kos that i never got


No... if you paid, you would have your KO's just like all my other paying customers. You played the let me wait til he ships and pull my money game. I'm not going to get burned for top dollar KO's. And that is the stop date in FedEx to hold at site for me.

Bottom line you took back your money and I took back my KO's... I'm only out s/h


----------



## califas

how much for a set of 13 straight lace like the blue ones 


Envious Touch said:


> *Welcome to the Second Floor...
> Here you will find all your 72-Spoke needs in both Cross Lace and Straight Lace* :biggrin:
> 
> *Envious Touch 72-Spoke Cross Lace*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Envious Touch 72-Spoke Straight Lace*


----------



## Envious Touch

califas said:


> how much for a set of 13 straight lace like the blue ones


$750/set picked up or plus shipping but no orders til the end of August because I'm pretty booked with orders right now :happysad:


----------



## califas

thanks homie


Envious Touch said:


> $750/set picked up or plus shipping but no orders til the end of August because I'm pretty booked with orders right now :happysad:


----------



## PURPLE~HAZE

Envious Touch said:


> *You are officially my first complaint of all time*
> 
> 
> History and background for all LayItLow Members...
> 
> May 23, 2011
> 925rider PM'd me and ask if I would take a trade for some black Zenith Locking KO's I was selling. I told him sorry I wasnt interested in the trade and was only looking for cash deals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> May 23, 2011
> I decided to help 925rider out in selling the super swept knock-offs he wanted to trade me for mine... talking about helping another LIL member out :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> May 26, 2011
> I sold the black knock-offs that 925rider inquired about to 79cutty (remember first come first serve, plus he wanted to trade and I didn't)
> 
> 
> 
> June 2, 2011
> 925rider sent me money for his order through PayPal... knowing I could get another set from a good friend of mine I accepted the money and got started on getting 925rider a set :yes:
> 
> 
> Week of June 6, 2011
> I got the KO's for 925rider and just needed to get some Zenith rings.
> 
> 
> June 18, 2011
> My good friend JD hooked me up with a set of OG Zenith KO Rings and I boxed everything up and got it out on June 20th.
> 
> 
> 
> June 23, 2011
> 925rider left me a voicemail stating he wanted to reach me before filing a claim with PayPal... a couple minutes later he filed a claim, then 5 minutes later escalated the claim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> June 23, 2011
> I called 925rider about 30 minutes after and told him that I could not continue to ship the KO's out with this claim outstanding since the knock-offs are worth a lot of money and I didn't like the vibe I was getting from him, I asked FedEx to reverse the package and I picked it up at their valley location.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today.... July 20, 2011
> I still got them KO's if anyone is interested


WAS THE TAG FOR THIS FOO'S KNOCKOFFS AND ALSO HOW MUCH FOR SOME 72 CROSS LACE CENTER GOLD WITH TOOLS TO TEXAS


----------



## Envious Touch

PURPLE~HAZE said:


> WAS THE TAG FOR THIS FOO'S KNOCKOFFS AND ALSO HOW MUCH FOR SOME 72 CROSS LACE CENTER GOLD WITH TOOLS TO TEXAS


LOL :roflmao:


PM on the KO's and $1125/set shipped for the 24K Gold Center 72 Cross with accy's :biggrin:


----------



## Mendy404

I want to know about " 72-Spoke Straight & Cross Lace " of wheels & tires..........


----------



## 925rider

Envious Touch said:


> No... if you paid, you would have your KO's just like all my other paying customers. You played the let me wait til he ships and pull my money game. I'm not going to get burned for top dollar KO's. And that is the stop date in FedEx to hold at site for me.
> 
> Bottom line you took back your money and I took back my KO's... I'm only out s/h


You were paid in FULL shortly after making sure they were still available from you, but what you didn tell me was you had NOTHING and you were going to try to round some up.You would never get burned by pay pal, all you had to do was provide a valid tracking number and your good. Thats why pay pal exists to protect both partys and they gave you two more weeks to provid a valid tracking number. now your just mad cause i put it out here. I dont think your intention was to rip me off i just think you droped the ball. what about the pms you sent about how bad you are about shipping on time, its not about shipping it about not having anything to ship. 


bottom line- you were paid in FULL for a INSTOCK item that you didnt have. you put me on ice for three weeks why you tried to find them. now your just mad. you lied about shipping them to me several times. 45 days later i got a full refund because you shipped nothing. 


******USE PAY PAL WHEN ORDERING< YOU JUST MIGHT GET THE RUN AROUND********


----------



## rIdaho

Nice job Nicky!:thumbsup:


----------



## Envious Touch

Mendy404 said:


> I want to know about " 72-Spoke Straight & Cross Lace " of wheels & tires..........


Yea I can do them with tires... cross lace start at $550/set and straight lace start at $1000/set


----------



## Envious Touch

rIdaho said:


> View attachment 338412
> Nice job Nicky!:thumbsup:


Looks nice!!!


Another satisfied customer :biggrin:


----------



## 925rider

YA real big scam, all you had to do was provide a valid tracking number to KEEP the money you already had.

even if you shipped out on the 20th you LIED to me the week before and said you already shipped

Lets SEE the tracking number from the 20th thats shows in transit to my house. thats right there isnt one. You had 45 days to give it to pay pal and you never did so im sure its not going to show up here.


big scam right here


*******i was so upset about my scam not working i bought another set FROM ONE OF YOUR BOYS and lil member and everything went smoth and i have my knock offs******

this is you desperate attempt to save face on one bad transaction


lets see the valid tracking number that you ever shipped anything


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

Envious Touch said:


> Yea I can do them with tires... cross lace start at $550/set and straight lace start at $1000/set




so are u taking orders now again. or do we still have to wait till end of august


----------



## 80GRAND

GOOD GUY TO DEAL WITH HOOKED ME UP JUST LIKE HE SAID HE WOULD .....WILL DEAL WITH NIKKI AND NIKKI ONLY IN THE FUTURE..............

THANKS HOMIE


----------



## Trucha-Marcos

How much for a set of 13x7s cross lace or 14x7s cross laced.All Chrome!do u also sell the tires?They will be for Local pick up!Thanks!


----------



## Envious Touch

poppa68_KI_4life said:


> so are u taking orders now again. or do we still have to wait till end of august


Still no orders till August but I will give quotes for people that want to plan


----------



## Envious Touch

Trucha-Marcos said:


> How much for a set of 13x7s cross lace or 14x7s cross laced.All Chrome!do u also sell the tires?They will be for Local pick up!Thanks!


$550/set picked up with knock-offs, adapters, and tool... I have 155/80R13's Hercules and 175/70R14 Hankooks available.


----------



## dbs67

*72 Straight Laced*

How much for 2-14x7 and 2-14x6 just like the blue ones but straight laced?


Envious Touch said:


> *Envious Touch 72-Spoke Cross Lace*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Envious Touch 72-Spoke Straight Lace*


----------



## lilmikelv

how much for a st of 72 spoke straight shipped to texas


----------



## BRASIL

Envious Touch said:


> *You are officially my first complaint of all time*
> 
> 
> History and background for all LayItLow Members...
> 
> May 23, 2011
> 925rider PM'd me and ask if I would take a trade for some black Zenith Locking KO's I was selling. I told him sorry I wasnt interested in the trade and was only looking for cash deals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> May 23, 2011
> I decided to help 925rider out in selling the super swept knock-offs he wanted to trade me for mine... talking about helping another LIL member out :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> May 26, 2011
> I sold the black knock-offs that 925rider inquired about to 79cutty (remember first come first serve, plus he wanted to trade and I didn't)
> 
> 
> 
> June 2, 2011
> 925rider sent me money for his order through PayPal... knowing I could get another set from a good friend of mine I accepted the money and got started on getting 925rider a set :yes:
> 
> 
> Week of June 6, 2011
> I got the KO's for 925rider and just needed to get some Zenith rings.
> 
> 
> June 18, 2011
> My good friend JD hooked me up with a set of OG Zenith KO Rings and I boxed everything up and got it out on June 20th.
> 
> 
> 
> June 23, 2011
> 925rider left me a voicemail stating he wanted to reach me before filing a claim with PayPal... a couple minutes later he filed a claim, then 5 minutes later escalated the claim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> June 23, 2011
> I called 925rider about 30 minutes after and told him that I could not continue to ship the KO's out with this claim outstanding since the knock-offs are worth a lot of money and I didn't like the vibe I was getting from him, I asked FedEx to reverse the package and I picked it up at their valley location.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today.... July 20, 2011
> I still got them KO's if anyone is interested


\

how much?

just out of curiosity


----------



## 80GRAND

here you go nikki thanks for the 72 spoke cross laced


----------



## 925rider

BRASIL said:


> \
> 
> how much?
> 
> just out of curiosity



$$545


----------



## patrons4life

How much for 14x7 72 crosslace black dish stainless spokes and hub with chrome two wing knock offs shipped to 95148 san jose, ca.Thanks bro


----------



## Envious Touch

dbs67 said:


> How much for 2-14x7 and 2-14x6 just like the blue ones but straight laced?


$1200/set picked up or plus shipping... includes knock-offs, chips, adapters, and tool


----------



## Envious Touch

lilmikelv said:


> how much for a st of 72 spoke straight shipped to texas


$1100/set shipped with knock-offs, chips, adapters and tool.


----------



## Envious Touch

BRASIL said:


> \how much?just out of curiosity


PM Sent


----------



## Envious Touch

80GRAND said:


> here you go nikki thanks for the 72 spoke cross laced


You got it man... the Regal looks sick! :thumbsup: P.S. I got your text today about the knock-offs... I'll get you a price tomorrow when I'm at the shop


----------



## Envious Touch

925rider said:


> $$545


Please don't be posting prices... :nono: I have an agreement with Zenith not to publically post prices of any of their products.


----------



## Envious Touch

patrons4life said:


> How much for 14x7 72 crosslace black dish stainless spokes and hub with chrome two wing knock offs shipped to 95148 san jose, ca.Thanks bro


$1500/set shipped with knock-offs, chips, adapters, and tool


----------



## 925rider

Envious Touch said:


> Please don't be posting prices... :nono: I have an agreement with Zenith not to publically post prices of any of their products.



didnt realize you guys are buisness partners....this whole thing is starting to make more sense to me now....ok no more prices, didnt realize its was a secret.


----------



## 70 on 72s

looking straight laced 72 spoke gold nipple want two but will settle for one


----------



## CaliLiving

80GRAND said:


> here you go nikki thanks for the 72 spoke cross laced


You got a build thread to this regal?


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

925rider said:


> how can you sell me k/os you dont even have. tracking number was created after the claim was filed with package never recived at fed ex. liar


:angry::nicoderm:


----------



## Big Poppa

Nicky, how much longer on my order.


----------



## Envious Touch

Big Poppa said:


> Nicky, how much longer on my order.


Waiting on the hubs..


----------



## Envious Touch

*Envious Touch recently got the opportunity to build a set of custom wheels for World Famous Tattoo Artist and Lifestyle CC member Cartoon.
*Theses wheels were built for his 1960 Convertible that was on display at the Torres Empire/LRM Los Angeles Show, Sunday July 31, 2011.
It was an exhilarating experience to build these wheels for a truly talented man and being showcased on a beautiful Lifestyle Car Club ride! :thumbsup:











Envious Touch 72-Spoke Straight Lace with 24K Gold Nipples and Engraved inlays on the Hubs. Topped off with Zenith Knock-Offs and 24K Gold Zenith Chips, plated and painted to match by Envious Touch


----------



## Los Neighbors

how much for 5-13x7 72 spoke cross laced with white spokes & gold 2 wing knock offs shipped to 60626?


----------



## Envious Touch

Los Neighbors said:


> how much for 5-13x7 72 spoke cross laced with white spokes & gold 2 wing knock offs shipped to 60626?


$1,215/set of 5 shipped with accy's


----------



## Big Poppa

Nicky do you carry the chrome rings that go with the Zenith locking knock offs. If so can you give me a qoute?


----------



## IN YA MOUF

Envious Touch said:


> $1,215/set of 5 shipped with accy's


you get my pm homie?


----------



## Envious Touch

IN YA MOUF said:


> you get my pm homie?


Reply sent


----------



## THESITUATION

SUP NICKY I CALL AND LEFT A MESSAGE THURSDAY HOMIE I NEED 1 72 CROSS LACE TO TEXAS WITH ADAPTER STRAIT BAR PM THANKS


----------



## Envious Touch

THE said:


> SUP NICKY I CALL AND LEFT A MESSAGE THURSDAY HOMIE I NEED 1 72 CROSS LACE TO TEXAS WITH ADAPTER STRAIT BAR PM THANKS


PM me your number and I'll call you in the morning... or you can text me 562-244-0554


----------



## Big Poppa

Waiting on response ????


----------



## holguin1966impala

Need a set of this center chips how much?:thumbsup:


----------



## THESITUATION

Sup Homie was the status on my order will it be shipped tuesday 8/9/11 pm thanks


----------



## ars!n

Can't wait to see the rims your gonna build :thumbsup:


----------



## Envious Touch

Big Poppa said:


> Waiting on response ????


I don't have any right now but I'll try and get you a set. Are they for the 72's I building?


----------



## Envious Touch

holguin1966impala said:


> Need a set of this center chips how much?:thumbsup:


$95/set picked up or $105/set shipped


----------



## Envious Touch

THE said:


> Sup Homie was the status on my order will it be shipped tuesday 8/9/11 pm thanks


All boxed up and ready to go... sent you a text today


----------



## Junkshop pros

hey nick, how much for 4 13x7 72 straight lace with gold spokes and all acc shipped to 96797 HI


----------



## Big Poppa

YES, they are.


----------



## imgntnschgo

Envious Touch said:


> *Envious Touch recently got the opportunity to build a set of custom wheels for World Famous Tattoo Artist and Lifestyle CC member Cartoon.
> *Theses wheels were built for his 1960 Convertible that was on display at the Torres Empire/LRM Los Angeles Show, Sunday July 31, 2011.
> It was an exhilarating experience to build these wheels for a truly talented man and being showcased on a beautiful Lifestyle Car Club ride! :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Envious Touch 72-Spoke Straight Lace with 24K Gold Nipples and Engraved inlays on the Hubs. Topped off with Zenith Knock-Offs and 24K Gold Zenith Chips, plated and painted to match by Envious Touch


Nicky i'm seriously thinking on a 3rd set...i'm digging them 72 straight laced 13's gold nips & k-offs....


----------



## THESITUATION

Just got my order today homie good business man looks sick man thnks:thumbsup:


----------



## NYC68droptop

looking into a set of 72 crossed lace all chrome with 2 bar shipped to ny 10803


----------



## BRASIL

i need a quote on the 72 spokes X laced black nipples and knockoff´s 14x7.
shipped to 33180.
and i want to know if its possible to arrive there before september 22nd.


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

how much is a set just like this w/o tires shipped va 23116 13x7 rev with the bowtie chips. and are you taking orders yet.

Thanks


----------



## BooBoo Camacho

ddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyy


----------



## sic7impala

How much for a set d offset black dish and spokes everything else chrome


----------



## THESITUATION

sup nicky did u get my pm, txt, and vm, let me know homie:dunno:


----------



## Envious Touch

Another clean set of Envious Touch 72-Cross wrapped in Hankook's shipped out to the 580 last week


----------



## Envious Touch

sic7impala said:


> How much for a set d offset black dish and spokes everything else chrome


D' offset only available in 72-Straight... $1400/set


----------



## Envious Touch

64_EC_STYLE said:


> how much is a set just like this w/o tires shipped va 23116 13x7 rev with the bowtie chips. and are you taking orders yet.
> 
> Thanks


$745/set shipped with chips and accy's/no tires... and yes I can fill that order


----------



## Envious Touch

imgntnschgo said:


> Nicky* i'm seriously thinking on a 3rd set*...i'm digging them 72 straight laced 13's gold nips & k-offs....


----------



## Envious Touch

ars!n said:


> Can't wait to see the rims your gonna build :thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## Envious Touch

NYC68droptop said:


> looking into a set of 72 crossed lace all chrome with 2 bar shipped to ny 10803


$679/set shipped with accy's


----------



## Envious Touch

BRASIL said:


> i need a quote on the 72 spokes X laced black nipples and knockoff´s 14x7.
> shipped to 33180.
> and i want to know if its possible to arrive there before september 22nd.


$879/set shipped with accy's and yes I can do those by sept 22 :yes:


----------



## Envious Touch

BooBoo Camacho said:


> ddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyy


And a DAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! right back at you :biggrin:


----------



## Big Poppa

Hey Nicky have you recieved the hubs and zenith locking knock offs back from the engraver ? I sure would like to get my wheels soon.


----------



## ars!n

Envious Touch said:


> :thumbsup:


 :thumbsup:


----------



## touchdowntodd

13x7 straight lace 72s .. 4 of em with 155-80s shipped to milwaukee wi 53218

PM me homie .. thanks


----------



## DeltaDevil88

Price quote please a set of All chrome 14x7 72spoke cross lace Rev 2 prong KO shipped to 75078


----------



## Envious Touch

Another envious set of 72-Cross shipped out to the 903


----------



## Envious Touch

Big Poppa said:


> Hey Nicky have you recieved the hubs and zenith locking knock offs back from the engraver ? I sure would like to get my wheels soon.


I'll know this week


----------



## Envious Touch

touchdowntodd said:


> 13x7 straight lace 72s .. 4 of em with 155-80s shipped to milwaukee wi 53218
> 
> PM me homie .. thanks


$1760/set shipped with knock-offs, chips, adapters, tool, and 155's mounted & balanced


----------



## Envious Touch

DeltaDevil88 said:


> Price quote please a set of All chrome 14x7 72spoke cross lace Rev 2 prong KO shipped to 75078


$668/set shipped with knock-offs, adapters, and tool


----------



## DeltaDevil88

Envious Touch said:


> $668/set shipped with knock-offs, adapters, and tool


 PM sent


----------



## scrape'n-by

all chrome 72spk cross laced w/2 bar spinner to 30755


----------



## Envious Touch

DeltaDevil88 said:


> PM sent


Got cha


----------



## Envious Touch

scrape'n-by said:


> all chrome 72spk cross laced w/2 bar spinner to 30755


$650/set shipped with knock-offs, adapters, and tool


----------



## Envious Touch

_*72-Cross LAce... Soooo ENVIOUS!!! :nicoderm:





















































*_


----------



## ars!n

Envious Touch said:


> _*Soooo ENVIOUS!!! :nicoderm:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *_


skeet skeet skeet mutha fucka


----------



## DeltaDevil88

@ ET holla at me please on the PM


----------



## jonmcpherson

hey nickey...two weeks ago today you sent a pic of my rims and said that they would be shipped by friday....i dont know who you use for shipping but most companies like ups and fedex will send shipping status with expected delivery dates ... as of today, i havent received anything, the rims, or shipping status....can you let me know if they got shipped as planned and if you have any kind of delivery schedule...thanks in advance.


----------



## touchdowntodd

Envious Touch said:


> $1760/set shipped with knock-offs, chips, adapters, tool, and 155's mounted & balanced


damn homie .. lil over a g for the wheels ... figure $250 for tires .. and $150 for shipping .. seems like a fat ass mark up ... unless there is a 5th wheel in there? 

not tryin to talk shit .. jus seems like u charge a brotha like $400+ for shipping? ive shipped a bunch of whole wheel sets before on tires.. 

thats all chrome i asked for too if thats 5 wheels i understand, and im coo with it


----------



## DeltaDevil88

Damn seem like there are more issues coming to light with envious touch customer service......I want to make sure this stuff is addressed before I order my wheels from you.


----------



## Envious Touch

jonmcpherson said:


> hey nickey...two weeks ago today you sent a pic of my rims and said that they would be shipped by friday....i dont know who you use for shipping but most companies like ups and fedex will send shipping status with expected delivery dates ... as of today, i havent received anything, the rims, or shipping status....can you let me know if they got shipped as planned and if you have any kind of delivery schedule...thanks in advance.


Na, they didn't ship... I'm waiting on the custom two tone gold and chrome chips that we discussed.


----------



## Envious Touch

touchdowntodd said:


> damn homie .. lil over a g for the wheels ... figure $250 for tires .. and $150 for shipping .. seems like a fat ass mark up ... unless there is a 5th wheel in there? not tryin to talk shit .. jus seems like u charge a brotha like $400+ for shipping? ive shipped a bunch of whole wheel sets before on tires.. thats all chrome i asked for too if thats 5 wheels i understand, and im coo with it


$1250/set for the wheels$260/set for the hercules tires (not milestars)$50 mount and balance tires on wheels$200 shipping and insurance


----------



## Envious Touch

DeltaDevil88 said:


> Damn seem like there are more issues coming to light with envious touch customer service......I want to make sure this stuff is addressed before I order my wheels from you.


No issues here... :no: John is a good customer that has always reffered others to me. :yes:


----------



## THESITUATION

sup homie still waiting.


----------



## Envious Touch

THE said:


> sup homie still waiting.


Just sent it... let me know if you got it


----------



## DeltaDevil88

Envious Touch said:


> No issues here... :no: John is a good customer that has always reffered others to me. :yes:


 Still need paypal info and a answer on the custom color chips I need (Frost Beige)


----------



## Envious Touch

DeltaDevil88 said:


> Still need paypal info and a answer on the custom color chips I need (Frost Beige)


Yea I can color match the chips for you with the color code... I'll get the payment info for you tonight


----------



## jonmcpherson

Envious Touch said:


> Na, they didn't ship... I'm waiting on the custom two tone gold and chrome chips that we discussed.


do you have any idea when they will be shipped...pinstripper is waiting on them and like to have them totally finished before the last show of the season for me at the end of september....and definately before vegas show incase i go this year.


----------



## Envious Touch

jonmcpherson said:


> do you have any idea when they will be shipped...pinstripper is waiting on them and like to have them totally finished before the last show of the season for me at the end of september....and definately before vegas show incase i go this year.


I should have the chips back lat this week or early next week... I'll let you know


----------



## DeltaDevil88

Envious Touch said:


> Yea I can color match the chips for you with the color code... I'll get the payment info for you tonight


 I'll be waiting.......


----------



## touchdowntodd

Envious Touch said:


> $1100/set shipped with knock-offs, chips, adapters and tool.


no offense nicky but here was a quote you just gave a homie for a set of 72 straights shipped to texas .. that was on 7-24-11

thats a large price change in 2 weeks without any reason we know of? i wanna give you business homie, but idk whats up with that price ..


----------



## jonmcpherson

Envious Touch said:


> No issues here... :no: John is a good customer that has always reffered others to me. :yes:


never had a problem with envious touch...talked to many people and extremely good quality comes from there...custom and quality takes time sometimes....would continue to recommend them to anyone....


----------



## CHEVITOS_68




----------



## CHEVITOS_68

<IMG border=0 alt="" src="http://www.angelfire.com/crazy/cadillackings/images/ENVENG72s_941SML.jpg" onload=NcodeImageResizer.createOn(this); originalWidth="800" originalHeight="600">how much for these 13x7 w/tires shipped to sj ca


----------



## DeltaDevil88

Still waiting :around:


----------



## Envious Touch

touchdowntodd said:


> no offense nicky but here was a quote you just gave a homie for a set of 72 straights shipped to texas .. that was on 7-24-11
> 
> thats a large price change in 2 weeks without any reason we know of? i wanna give you business homie, but idk whats up with that price ..


You are dead on... "2 weeks"

Two weeks ago Gold hit an all time high... in addition copper and stainless prices have been going up.

We triple plate all our wheels to provide that show quality look... with the increase in copper prices our plating prices went up about a week and a half ago... stainless prices also went up and we use stainless spokes on those wheels... gold is now outrageous but that didn't affect your quote; just the first two.

Don't blame me; I don't control the prices on these things... sorry :happysad:


----------



## Envious Touch

jonmcpherson said:


> never had a problem with envious touch...talked to many people and extremely good quality comes from there...custom and quality takes time sometimes....would continue to recommend them to anyone....


:thumbsup:


----------



## Envious Touch

CHEVITOS_68 said:


> "
> how much for these 13x7 w/tires shipped to sj ca


$1105/set shipped with knock-offs, chips, adapters, and tool


----------



## DeltaDevil88

Looks like we gotta wait on the orders fellas


----------



## Envious Touch

Another happy Envious Touch Customer.. showing at the TORRES EMPIRE/LOWRIDER MAG DALLAS TX show last weekend


----------



## Envious Touch

freddylokz on Envious 72's


----------



## Envious Touch

Some sickness :worship:


----------



## ars!n

Envious Touch said:


> Some sickness :worship:


niiiice!


----------



## .TODD

925rider said:


> $$545


you selling?


----------



## 925rider

.TODD said:


> you selling?


no not me... hit up envious here he may still have them but not sure


----------



## Big Poppa

Hey Nicky, just checking back on if you got the hubs and the zenith locking knock offs back from the engraver. or where wer at on the wheels. Its been more than a couple months since I placed the order.


----------



## olskulow

Im looking to order some rims. Is there a phone number. I want some 14x7 cross lace tx 76249


----------



## joelpt21

how much for all chrome 72 cross laced 13x7 to 79763


----------



## DeltaDevil88

Might aswell get a quote for a set of straigh lace 14x7 to 75078


----------



## Los 210

My 72s Cross Laced


----------



## USF '63

Envious Touch said:


> Another happy Envious Touch Customer.. showing at the TORRES EMPIRE/LOWRIDER MAG DALLAS TX show last weekend


 Yes, very happy and I will order another set from Nicky when the time comes. His prices are great and his quality is very nice.


----------



## imgntnschgo

hello nicky...can you quote me on a set of all chrome 72 straight spokes with dayton offset,stainless steel spokes & nips
also can you line up the outer nips the same...no acc. needed just rims...incl. shipping....THANKS


----------



## dads86regal

Need a quote for a set of 13"-7 all Crome 72 croose lace
Shipped to area code 85224 Chandler , AZ


----------



## DeltaDevil88

Nicky!!! Knock those orders out ASAP I need rims now and its killing me lol


----------



## Big Poppa

waiting on a response ? de te de te de


----------



## rIdaho

Vintage Valadez said:


> View attachment 358038
> My 72s Cross Laced


Nice ride!


----------



## 409 super sport

set of 14x7 cross laced with chevrolet chips to 77546 .


----------



## JUANCHO63

13x7 cross laced all chrome with straight bars not shipped
and 13x7 straight laced with green dish?


----------



## THESITUATION

sup nick was da status on my 14 gratzie


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:thumbsup:


----------



## jonmcpherson

hey Nicky....you havent been on in awhile....hope all is well for you...anyway, i know that my rims are ready and you are just waiting on the new chips...but i need the rims so my pinstriper can do his thing on them....is there any way you can send the rims and hold off on sending the knock offs when the chips come in. I have a show in less than two weeks that i would really like to have the rims on the car. I dont know how long it will take the pinstriper....he is waiting on them though. Thanks...


----------



## mafioso65

CHEVITOS_68 said:


>


 How much for these ones just the wheels 14×7 double crossed laced tho shipped to TX 78006


----------



## .TODD

how much for some cross laced 14s chrome no assesories just wheel and hub


----------



## jonmcpherson

does anyone know what is going on with nicky from envious touch....he hasnt been on here for awhile.


----------



## Chulow

damn I wanted to get a quote but seems like alot of people are missing money and their wheels daaaamnet man


----------



## AGUILAR3

He hasn't been on in 8 days. That's not a good sign.


----------



## DeltaDevil88

He lost my buisness


----------



## ars!n

His previous posts said that he had stopped taking new orders to catch up on old ones (not sure from when till when). It's not like homie's got a big ass factory filled with workers. if that was the case his mark up would be higher on the rims. This happens to everyone on here ever now and again, just part of the buisiness, especially when you become a new froum sponsor and your business blows up. You have to make changes to adapt to your buisiness' growth. Wasn't that long ago people were bitching bout JD from Zenith or Keith From Homies (though that one probably was a legit case of bad business).


----------



## jonmcpherson

well, im not worried about my rims...im more worried about him being okay....its not like him to not be on for so long....quality is well worth waiting for....and everyone that i have personally talked to that has rims from him is totally satisfied with the quality....and im sure i will be too when i get my rims....but like i said, i am more worried about him being okay.


----------



## ars!n

jonmcpherson said:


> well, im not worried about my rims...im more worried about him being okay....its not like him to not be on for so long....quality is well worth waiting for....and everyone that i have personally talked to that has rims from him is totally satisfied with the quality....and im sure i will be too when i get my rims....but like i said, i am more worried about him being okay.


I hear ya homie. I talked to him a couple of hours ago. he said he was just hella busy getting shit ready for Vegas. Said he's been swamped with orders :biggrin:


----------



## jonmcpherson

thats good to know.....was kinda worried....i know its not like him to be out of touch.....and can definately understand being busy....probably needs to get some more help with all he is doing....maybe i will even make it to vegas this year....or at least i can hope.....thanks for the info though....


----------



## .TODD

ars!n said:


> His previous posts said that he had stopped taking new orders to catch up on old ones (not sure from when till when). It's not like homie's got a big ass factory filled with workers. if that was the case his mark up would be higher on the rims. This happens to everyone on here ever now and again, just part of the buisiness, especially when you become a new froum sponsor and your business blows up. You have to make changes to adapt to your buisiness' growth. Wasn't that long ago people were bitching bout JD from Zenith or Keith From Homies (though that one probably was a legit case of bad business).


thats understandable but if your getting more buisness that you can handle to the point where your losing buisness this is a dead give away to hire someone even if its understable part time or what ever to order process and quotes even if just to hang out on the forums and take information and get the ball rolling just my opinion putting my self in his shows if i was him


----------



## ars!n

.TODD said:


> thats understandable but if your getting more buisness that you can handle to the point where your losing buisness this is a dead give away to hire someone even if its understable part time or what ever to order process and quotes even if just to hang out on the forums and take information and get the ball rolling just my opinion putting my self in his shows if i was him


I don't know what his situation is so I can't really say. But if I could, I would also but you never really know. I think his rep till this point speaks for it's self so you gotta give the man the benifit of the doubt till other wise proven wrong IMO :dunno:


----------



## jonmcpherson

Finally got my rims today...I am completely happy with them...the chrome and gold plating is outstanding....the 72 spokes look great and I cant wait to put them on the car.....unfortunately my car is out of town.....but although I had to wait for them, they are extremely nice and well worth the wait...quality is top notch....Thanks Nicky and I will be giving you a call when im ready for my next set.....


----------



## AGUILAR3

I hope everything is OK. 

Its understandable to be busy and not take any more orders but to not log on LIL in over 15 days and answer to your customers is out of the ordinary for a businessman.


----------



## ars!n

jonmcpherson said:


> Finally got my rims today...I am completely happy with them...the chrome and gold plating is outstanding....the 72 spokes look great and I cant wait to put them on the car.....unfortunately my car is out of town.....but although I had to wait for them, they are extremely nice and well worth the wait...quality is top notch....Thanks Nicky and I will be giving you a call when im ready for my next set.....


Pics homie pics!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## jonmcpherson

This is before tires were mounted. They are 14x6 standards, with gold nipples and gold center....chrome and gold plating is outstanding. Shines better than my other rims ever did. Both sets are all american made, but these are just nicer. As i said before, well worth the wait. I got the Zenith style knock offs, with chrome and gold chips. Very satisfied customer of Envious Touch.


----------



## ars!n

jonmcpherson said:


> This is before tires were mounted. They are 14x6 standards, with gold nipples and gold center....chrome and gold plating is outstanding. Shines better than my other rims ever did. Both sets are all american made, but these are just nicer. As i said before, well worth the wait. I got the Zenith style knock offs, with chrome and gold chips. Very satisfied customer of Envious Touch.
> View attachment 366823


NIIIIIIICE! What are you puting those on? Got pics of the KO's? Man I can't wait to get mine


----------



## jonmcpherson

they are going on a 76 glasshouse....red with gold flake...lots of gold leafing and pinstripping......waiting on the chips...nicky just got thtem yesterday and shipping them this weekend....have my pinstipper putting a 3/4 inch strip of gold leaf all the way around the outer lip next week, then will be putting them on the car.....will post pics of one rim competed alone and a pic of the car with the rims on it as soon as they are on the car.....im sure you will like yours....quality is great....sometimes you have to wait alittle longer, but the quality is definately worth the wait....


----------



## .TODD

jonmcpherson said:


> Finally got my rims today...I am completely happy with them...the chrome and gold plating is outstanding....the 72 spokes look great and I cant wait to put them on the car.....unfortunately my car is out of town.....but although I had to wait for them, they are extremely nice and well worth the wait...quality is top notch....Thanks Nicky and I will be giving you a call when im ready for my next set.....


i hate you


----------



## .TODD

ars!n said:


> I don't know what his situation is so I can't really say. But if I could, I would also but you never really know. I think his rep till this point speaks for it's self so you gotta give the man the benifit of the doubt till other wise proven wrong IMO :dunno:


true true


----------



## .TODD

jonmcpherson said:


> they are going on a 76 glasshouse....red with gold flake...lots of gold leafing and pinstripping......waiting on the chips...nicky just got thtem yesterday and shipping them this weekend....have my pinstipper putting a 3/4 inch strip of gold leaf all the way around the outer lip next week, then will be putting them on the car.....will post pics of one rim competed alone and a pic of the car with the rims on it as soon as they are on the car.....im sure you will like yours....quality is great....sometimes you have to wait alittle longer, but the quality is definately worth the wait....


hell yeah gotta have that icing on the cake :thumbsup:


----------



## ars!n

jonmcpherson said:


> they are going on a 76 glasshouse....red with gold flake...lots of gold leafing and pinstripping......waiting on the chips...nicky just got thtem yesterday and shipping them this weekend....have my pinstipper putting a 3/4 inch strip of gold leaf all the way around the outer lip next week, then will be putting them on the car.....will post pics of one rim competed alone and a pic of the car with the rims on it as soon as they are on the car.....im sure you will like yours....quality is great....sometimes you have to wait alittle longer, but the quality is definately worth the wait....


Can't wait for the pics homie. :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Poppa

Nicky, what is the progress on my wheels? Were going on 6 months now.


----------



## Blvd. Junkie

*pachukeando*



Big Poppa said:


> Nicky, what is the progress on my wheels? Were going on 6 months now.


HEY DISPENSA HOMIE SO U BEEN WAITING FOR 6 MONTHS?


----------



## Big Poppa

Yup, Gave him half down in April.


----------



## milian70

Envious Touch said:


> Another set of Envious Touch 72-Spoke Straight Lace with Stainless Spokes and same offset as Dayton :0


pm me a price of a set of 4-13x7 72 spoke just like the pic but just wheels no adapters thanks


----------



## vicdeisel

need another set, whats ticket on all chrome 13s w tires crosslaced w chevy emblem


----------



## T0P N0TCH R8G4L

Any one out there lookin for a set of 14X7 Standard Datons with stamp on the hub .It has Gold nipples n Gold Knock-offs clean condition, tires are Hankook 175/70R14 98%new ..... anyone interested please reply, or you can E-mail me @ { [email protected] }...thnx...


----------



## jonmcpherson

just got my chips forthe envious touch rims today...they are awsome.....thanks nicky.....as expected, they are well worth the wait...


----------



## Big Poppa

Still waiting on a response ..


----------



## Big Juan

How much for some 13's for a 93 fleetwood brougham shipped to 79924 all chrome?


Envious Touch said:


> Another set of Envious Touch 72-Spoke Straight Lace with Stainless Spokes and same offset as Dayton :0


----------



## Blvd. Junkie

*PACHUCO*



Big Poppa said:


> Yup, Gave him half down in April.


DAM!HOMIE I PLACE AN ORDER ON JULY &IM STILL WAITING HES QUALITY IS GOOD BUT SUCKS THAT U HAVE TO WAIT THAT LONG I GUESS THAT S HOW IT WORKS !I SEEN SOME OF HES WHEELS THIS WEEKEND ON MR CARTOONS IMPALA THERE FUCKING CLEAN !HOPEFULLY WE GET OURS SOON!


----------



## jonmcpherson

It took 7 months for me to get my rims.....and he is really busy....doesnt have alot of employees and depends on others for plating and things.....but I have to admit that the quality is definately top notch and although the wait may drive a person crazy...the end product is worth the wait.....and for those waiting still, im sure that you will be not only satisfied, but really impressed with the product....and they are worth the wait....


----------



## Big Poppa

If the quality is good I don't mind waiting. But I sure would appreciate some comunication.


----------



## rIdaho

Wish I could've voted for Envious in the poll.


----------



## jonmcpherson

@ big pappa.....yeah i know how that is....its hard to get ahold of him...hes always on the go...you call and get voice mail....sometimes your lucky enough to get him to call back...but sometimes he doesnt get back because he doesnt always get the messages right away....but when your stuff is ready he seems to call with no problem...although its not the best business practice, he doesnt like to talk to people when he knows that its taking time and he doesnt have the answers that people want to hear....i feel you though....i went through it..... and im sure that you will be really happy with the quality when you do get your rims


----------



## Big Poppa

Thank you for the info. I just need a little reassurance that I will get my order.


----------



## jonmcpherson

im sure you will get it....like i said, it takes time, but the quality is definately worth the wait....but i have found him to be an honest guy.....one of my delays was my center chips.....confusion on what i really wanted....he got them in the same day i got my rims....he sent them off and i got them a week later.....dont give up on your order...im really sure you will get it....


----------



## Big Poppa

Has anybody heard from Nicky? HOPE HE IS DOING OK.


----------



## LENETOWNTX

yea homeboys does send out good rims


----------



## .TODD

jonmcpherson said:


> It took 7 months for me to get my rims.....and he is really busy....doesnt have alot of employees and depends on others for plating and things.....but I have to admit that the quality is definately top notch and although the wait may drive a person crazy...the end product is worth the wait.....and for those waiting still, im sure that you will be not only satisfied, but really impressed with the product....and they are worth the wait....


7 months? really? thats bull shit and horrible customer service the man has a business he needs to hire as demand calls for it simple.and he losing money hand over fist as time factor is putting him under when he puts 2 and 2 together and realize hmmm maybe just maybe if i pay someone else the orders that this additional person prevents me from losing will MORE THAN PAY FOR HIS SALARY. if you ask me its laziness. you have a screaming market yet your not willing to provide for some reason GRANTED THE SUPPLY IS THERE. that may very well be whats happening here i suppose if for some reason the supply inst there it would explain the great delay but still let us know just my opinion. from what i know about the homie hes cool people i bought 2 sets off of him no problems but a leaky spoke once no big deal and 3 busted knock offs but thats my fault from buying the chinas that are a quarter of an inch thick  i have zeniths now never had that problem again problem soulved but as far as the wheels them selfs all top shelf as far as im concerned bust customer service and customer communication is number one in business.


----------



## fons

Envious Touch said:


> :biggrin:


Need price on 13 / 7 all chrome crosslace z style knockoff. Stainless spokes ship to 48209. Pm me.


----------



## ars!n

hey Nick how's everything coming along? Can't wait to see them rims on the Monte


----------



## heck85

Any black Friday specials


----------



## DJ Englewood

Big Poppa said:


> Thank you for the info. I just need a little reassurance that I will get my order.


i hear ya i got some last year from him and it took bout 30 days and i was happy with what i got and a good price but there 

should be better communication i need more and reading this is making me wonder should i go to him

14x7 with black spokes


----------



## Big Poppa

Hey Nicky, how the wheels coming along? Can't wait to
bust out with them.


----------



## 925rider

Big Poppa said:


> Hey Nicky, how the wheels coming along? Can't wait to
> bust out with them.


:drama:havent you been asking about you wheels for over 6 months:drama:


----------



## ars!n

925rider said:


> :drama:havent you been asking about you wheels for over 6 months:drama:


damn you can really hold a grudge can't you?


----------



## 925rider

ars!n said:


> damn you can really hold a grudge can't you?



naw not really...just notice the obvious..well maybe a little

you been in ice for quite some time also..right 4 or 5 months


----------



## ars!n

925rider said:


> naw not really...just notice the obvious..well maybe a little
> 
> you been in ice for quite some time also..right 4 or 5 months


Yeah but Nicky already told me on the phone he was catching up on old orders and would not began to start till after the Super Show. Plus I took some time to think over my options for how I wanted them built. Wanted to make sure I thought it out first so Nicky was also waiting on me. Either way it was all communitcated before hand. Have talked with him a few times since the raffle so I'm not sweating it.


----------



## MR.59

Envious Touch said:


> _*72-Cross LAce... Soooo ENVIOUS!!! :nicoderm:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *_


HOW MUCH FOR A SET OF THESE 13X7 , DAYTON OFF SET? OH YEA, ALL CHROME


----------



## MR.59

:drama:


MR.59 said:


> HOW MUCH FOR A SET OF THESE 13X7 , DAYTON OFF SET? OH YEA, ALL CHROME


:drama::drama::drama:
gotta get me snack while i wait for a answer back


----------



## C-LO9492

*How much for straight lace all chrome 72's 13x7 shipped to TX / 76108? An do you have access to 15x8 deep dish 72 or 88 spoke??*


----------



## jaimef702

how much for just some chrome 13.7 rims. price on the 72 or 88 spokes thanks


----------



## MAKIN MONEY

so does this guy still do rims or what ?


----------



## joe joe

MAKIN MONEY said:


> so does this guy still do rims or what ?


I was asking the same thing. I've been calling him. Never answers. Who knows.


----------



## ars!n

Hey Nicky left a PM and voice mail.


----------



## grinzter

i bought some 14'' reverse 72's from nicky for a 65 pontiac catalina convertable and when it came down to me putting them on, the front was perfect, but the rear was not able to tuck. Im not able to lower the rear because the rims stick out about 2'' too much where the fender would sit on the tire. does anyone have any suggestions or know what the problem might be. thanks ! would really be helpful cant ride till i get this prob fixed


----------



## ars!n

Got a text from Nicky today. My rims will be done by the end of January :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## IN YA MOUF

my buddy has been waiting on his set since like April.. still nothing.


----------



## 925rider

IN YA MOUF said:


> my buddy has been waiting on his set since like April.. still nothing.



one of my homies had to get a refund after 10 months...atleast he rutuned the deposit..but still not good customer service


----------



## Junior LOC

925rider said:


> one of my homies had to get a refund after 10 months...atleast he rutuned the deposit..but still not good customer service


That sucks... :thumbsdown:


----------



## Chulow

bad business damn


----------



## Big Poppa

Envious Touch, I gave you the benefit of a dought. Now I want my money back, all $1680.00.


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Big Poppa said:


> Envious Touch, I gave you the benefit of a dought. Now I want my money back, all $1680.00.


Dam homie.. Sorry about your luck....
thats a chunka change..
Id be knockin on his door if it was my feria!!
Good luck!


----------



## Big Poppa

Waiting to see what happens. Refund pending.


----------



## custom_lo_los

HOW MUCH FOR SOME BLUE SPOKE CROSSLACE:thumbsup:


----------



## Envious Touch

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> Dam homie.. Sorry about your luck....
> thats a chunka change..
> Id be knockin on his door if it was my feria!!
> Good luck!


*IS ROADSTAIN ROBINSON IN THIS TOPIC AGAIN???* :wow:  :thumbsdown:


----------



## Envious Touch

Big Poppa said:


> Nicky, left you a message and a text. Can you get back to me. Thanks





Big Poppa said:


> On January 1,2012 Nicky said if wanted he would just refund my money. He says he' had a problem with the hubs. Didn't say what. Let him know that I will take a refund on Jan. 3. Lets see what happens.





Big Poppa said:


> Waiting to see what happens. Refund pending.


Me and Big Poppa came to an agreement.. as he stated above I texted him offering a refund since he had been waiting so long. He knows that there were complications with his set of wheels and even mentioned to me today that he still may order a set from me in the future.

One of the big issues is the badmouthing from people like *925rider* and *RoadstarRobinson*... he even texted me a couple times stating that people up here were "talking popcorn".. badmouthing like this is what makes good deals fall through, especially since the two mentioned above have no current tranasctions with me or my business and one of the two never has... 


It is unfortunate that people that are not even part of the situation ruin it for others. :thumbsdown:


----------



## Envious Touch

925rider said:


> one of my homies had to get a refund after 10 months...atleast he rutuned the deposit..but still not good customer service


*I call BS on this one... can you give me a name of such homie???*


----------



## Envious Touch

ars!n said:


> Got a text from Nicky today. My rims will be done by the end of January :thumbsup: :biggrin:


Yessir... whats up ars!n?? I sent you a text today


----------



## Envious Touch

*Lets see what Envious Touch has been working on lately...* 

*Can we say Envious Touch 72-Spoke True Cross Lace*


----------



## Envious Touch

*Lets see some Envious touch 72 Straights with Zenith KO's and Chips*  :fool2:


----------



## Envious Touch

*Another set of Envious Touch 72-Straights with Dog Ear KO's*


----------



## 925rider

Envious Touch said:


> Me and Big Poppa came to an agreement.. as he stated above I texted him offering a refund since he had been waiting so long. He knows that there were complications with his set of wheels and even mentioned to me today that he still may order a set from me in the future.
> 
> One of the big issues is the badmouthing from people like *925rider* and *RoadstarRobinson*... he even texted me a couple times stating that people up here were "talking popcorn".. badmouthing like this is what makes good deals fall through, especially since the two mentioned above have no current tranasctions with me or my business and one of the two never has...
> 
> 
> It is unfortunate that people that are not even part of the situation ruin it for others. :thumbsdown:




You did it to yourself..you called me a scamer,liar, theif all that....i took great offense to it. Ive had several guys from big clubs up
here tell me '' i was going to order but after what he did to you never''..ive been on here for 5 years buying and selling and meeting people 
and never had one problem except you... you tried to make me the bad guy and its cost you atleast 6 sets locally and who knows how many
on here..you made a sorry ass excuse to cover you bad feedback and it backfired on you...


Heres the big question...Do you still think Im the scam artist you made me out to be or did you fuck up????


----------



## Envious Touch

*One more set for the night... Envious Touch 72-True Cross Black and Stainless with Zenith KO's and Chips...* :worship:


----------



## Envious Touch

925rider said:


> You did it to yourself..you called me a scamer,liar, theif all that....i took great offense to it. Ive had several guys from big clubs up
> here tell me '' i was going to order but after what he did to you never''..ive been on here for 5 years buying and selling and meeting people
> and never had one problem except you... you tried to make me the bad guy and its cost you atleast 6 sets locally and who knows how many
> on here..you made a sorry ass excuse to cover you bad feedback and it backfired on you...
> 
> 
> Heres the big question...Do you still think Im the scam artist you made me out to be or did you fuck up????


To answer your question, yes I think you were trying to pull one over on me.. when I talked to you on the phone you tried to be all hard and had a "fuck-it" attitude when I was appologizing for shipping out your KO's late. Then the same day they were shipped you put a hold on the $$$$ from PayPal...

P.S. And how could I have lost business when I was turning down orders


----------



## Envious Touch

*Lets see what Envious Touch has been working on lately...* 

*Can we say Envious Touch 72-Spoke True Cross Lace*


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Envious Touch said:


> *IS ROADSTAIN ROBINSON IN THIS TOPIC AGAIN???* :wow:  :thumbsdown:


YEZIR...............DONT GET MAD IM JUST OBSERVING THE MESS YOU HAVE GOTTEN YOURSELF INTO WITH YOUR WONDERFUL CUSTOMER SERVICE:thumbsdown:


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

OH...........AND FOR THE RECORD I DONT CARE TO POST IN THIS TOPIC HOWEVER I FEEL SORRY FOR THE CUSTOMER'S GETTING FUCKKED AROUND
SO FOR NIKKI & HIS MOD AND OFFTOPIC BUDDY'S DON'T GET IT TWISTED:thumbsup:


----------



## ars!n

Envious Touch said:


> Yessir... whats up ars!n?? I sent you a text today


Sorry homie phone got wet while making x-mas dinner lol.sent you a PM. :thumbsup:


As for all the negative feed back, let the customers do the talking none of the 3rd party "I know a guy" nonsense. I sa let those people speak for themsleves. People should look back several pages back and see that Nicky stated he was catching up on previous orders, he even discussed tha to me via text as I previously stated.

Almost every dealer here has had a couple of people makng outlandish claims. No ones perfect. But those checking out this thread should start from the firs page to get a full insight as to what's actually going on.

Not cheerleading, this consideration should be given to ALL dealers on the site. I know I'm gonna get shit for posting this, but I don't believe in blocking someone else's ability to provide for their family, cause that's what these guys are trying to do.


----------



## big C

Envious Touch said:


> *Another set of Envious Touch 72-Straights with Dog Ear KO's*


Nice homie are you offering dog ear kos ?


----------



## gonzo4life

iam looking for the new ZENITH 72 spoke 3 prong knockoffs chrome.


----------



## Envious Touch

big C said:


> Nice homie are you offering dog ear kos ?


Yes I am, they are not real dayton but they are good quality :yes:


----------



## Envious Touch

gonzo4life said:


> iam looking for the new ZENITH 72 spoke 3 prong knockoffs chrome.


I have one set coming it two weeks.. Zenith 3-bar straight locking... I'll post up pic's when they come in.


----------



## big C

Envious Touch said:


> Yes I am, they are not real dayton but they are good quality :yes:


Nice they look good. The two best looking kos imo were the dog ears and the dayton 3 wings


----------



## imgntnschgo

Envious Touch said:


> *Lets see what Envious Touch has been working on lately...*
> 
> *Can we say Envious Touch 72-Spoke True Cross Lace*


NICKY I WILL ORDER A SET OF THESE TRUE CROSSED LACED WIRES....


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Envious Touch said:


> *Lets see what Envious Touch has been working on lately...*
> 
> *Can we say Envious Touch 72-Spoke True Cross Lace*


This wheels are nice.. Gold looks like Dayton


----------



## Envious Touch

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> This wheels are nice.. Gold looks like Dayton


Thanks for the compliment ROADSTAR*ROBINSON


----------



## IN YA MOUF

Any word of the (5) 14's with engraved hubs coming to FL??

Oscar Ramirez (toxiconer)
Plant City, FL


----------



## One and Only 254

NICE! Popped up right in time to start taking everyone's tax returns How much for rims just like this no knockoffs or adapters just rims shipped to 76549? And what kinda time frame would it take to get them once ordered? Thanks


----------



## Envious Touch

IN YA MOUF said:


> Any word of the (5) 14's with engraved hubs coming to FL??
> 
> Oscar Ramirez (toxiconer)
> Plant City, FL


Look at my signiture below.. he's listed with an eta of 1/30/2012


----------



## rIdaho

I think that wire wheel poll that was here several months ago needs to be re-done. Now my vote might be relevent.:biggrin:


----------



## IN YA MOUF

Envious Touch said:


> Look at my signiture below.. he's listed with an eta of 1/30/2012


Thx bro..  we'll be waiting..


----------



## Viejitos In Da House

Envious Touch said:


> Look at my signiture below.. he's listed with an eta of 1/30/2012



i see mines:thumbsup:


----------



## TTTTTT

IN YA MOUF said:


> Thx bro..  we'll be waiting..



:x: hno: :run:


----------



## jusblaze

What about 14x7 straight lace w tires 40258...you said they have the same offset as a Dayton right?give me a price for the 13 too


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass

whats your current order to mail out time frame for a standard set of 13x7 reverse 72 spoke chrome k/os. thanks for info


----------



## Envious Touch

jusblaze said:


> What about 14x7 straight lace w tires 40258...you said they have the same offset as a Dayton right?give me a price for the 13 too


13X7 or 14X7 72-Spoke Straight All Chrome with Stainless Spokes and Dayton Offset $1250/set without Accy's
13X7 or 14X7 72-Spoke Straight All Chrome with Stainless Spokes and non-Dayton Offset $850/set without Accy's
155/80R13 Hercules Tires $230/set mounted and balanced on wheels
175/70R14 Hankooks Tires $310/set mounted and balanced on wheels
Shipping to 40258 $110/set of 4 without tires
Shipping to 40258 $198/set of 4 with tires mounted


----------



## Envious Touch

Hooked 2 Glass said:


> whats your current order to mail out time frame for a standard set of 13x7 reverse 72 spoke chrome k/os. thanks for info


Timeline:

72-Straights 4 to 6 weeks to build
72-True Cross @ 2-Months to build (usually a week or two over)

Above timelines are for all chrome/stainless orders. Engraving, gold plating, and custom one-off stuff will add to length of time to build.


----------



## AZTROKITA

Envious Touch said:


>











*Can you PM me a price with shipping on 5 wheels (just wheels and accs) -72 cross laced 13x7 deep dish with the same knock off style. the extra wheel is a spare, so 5 wheels total.....thanks zip code is 85730



also can you quote the 5 wheels with the tires and accs on them....... shipped*


----------



## USF '63

Envious Touch said:


> Timeline:
> 
> 72-Straights 4 to 6 weeks to build
> 72-True Cross @ 2-Months to build (usually a week or two over)
> 
> Above timelines are for all chrome/stainless orders. Engraving, gold plating, and custom one-off stuff will add to length of time to build.




:thumbsup:


----------



## MR.59

I WAS LOOKING AROUND FOR A WHEEL BUILDER TO RESTORE MY OLD SCHOOL ZENITHS,
NICKY OFFERED TO RESTORE THE SET USING ALL THE ORIGINAL MATERAILS, ONLY CHANGING THE BARRLES(EXACTLY HOW I WANTED THEM DONE)
CAN`T WAIT TO SEE THE FINISHED PRODUCT, I KNOW YOU`LL DO AN AWSOME JOB!
ALSO THANKS FOR STOPPING BY TODAY, THIS LEVEL OF SERVICE IS HARD TO FIND THESE DAYS!
THANKS AGAIN!


----------



## IMPALA863

925rider said:


> one of my homies had to get a refund after 10 months...atleast he rutuned the deposit..but still not good customer service





Envious Touch said:


> *I call BS on this one... can you give me a name of such homie???*


DAM STILL NO NAME :dunno:


----------



## IMPALA863

925rider said:


> one of my homies had to get a refund after 10 months...atleast he rutuned the deposit..but still not good customer service





Envious Touch said:


> Timeline:
> 
> 72-Straights 4 to 6 weeks to build
> 72-True Cross @ 2-Months to build (usually a week or two over)
> 
> Above timelines are for all chrome/stainless orders. Engraving, gold plating, and custom one-off stuff will add to length of time to build.


PM SENT


----------



## ogart63M.V.C

WUP HOMIE HOWS IT GOING :wave:


----------



## Envious Touch

AZTROKITA said:


> *Can you PM me a price with shipping on 5 wheels (just wheels and accs) -72 cross laced 13x7 deep dish with the same knock off style. the extra wheel is a spare, so 5 wheels total.....thanks zip code is 85730
> 
> 
> 
> also can you quote the 5 wheels with the tires and accs on them....... shipped*


PM Sent


----------



## Envious Touch

USF '63 said:


> :thumbsup:


Looking Good man... hows the Impala? :wave:


----------



## Envious Touch

MR.59 said:


> I WAS LOOKING AROUND FOR A WHEEL BUILDER TO RESTORE MY OLD SCHOOL ZENITHS,
> NICKY OFFERED TO RESTORE THE SET USING ALL THE ORIGINAL MATERAILS, ONLY CHANGING THE BARRLES(EXACTLY HOW I WANTED THEM DONE)
> CAN`T WAIT TO SEE THE FINISHED PRODUCT, I KNOW YOU`LL DO AN AWSOME JOB!
> ALSO THANKS FOR STOPPING BY TODAY, THIS LEVEL OF SERVICE IS HARD TO FIND THESE DAYS!
> THANKS AGAIN!


No Problem.. these gonna come out NICE!!!


----------



## Envious Touch

IMPALA863 said:


> PM SENT


Gotcha homie


----------



## Envious Touch

_*Now how bout some more of that Envious Touch...*_ 





































P.S. These are 13X7 Reverse all the way around, stock 64 rear end and skirts... no cut/*no rub* :no: :thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~




----------



## toxiconer

Envious Touch said:


> Gotcha homie


ANY PICS OF THE WHEELS COMING TO FLORIDA? :x:


----------



## eriks66

OKLAHOMA CITY IS READY FOR SOME WHEEL


----------



## Brown Society Tulare

[QUOTE =Envious Touch;14994263]*Lets see what Envious Touch has been working on lately...* 

*Can we say Envious Touch 72-Spoke True Cross Lace*  

























[/QUOTE]

BAD @$$ :thumbsup:


----------



## Envious Touch

toxiconer said:


> ANY PICS OF THE WHEELS COMING TO FLORIDA? :x:


For Oscar in the FLA... Remember check my signiture below for your ETA 

























P.S. I know those arent the KO's you ordered... just put them on for picture.


----------



## Envious Touch

eriks66 said:


> OKLAHOMA CITY IS READY FOR SOME WHEEL


Yes you are...


----------



## Envious Touch

Shipped out to Portland, OR today...


----------



## toxiconer

Envious Touch said:


> For Oscar in the FLA... Remember check my signiture below for your ETA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. I know those arent the KO's you ordered... just put them on for picture.



:h5:


----------



## ogart63M.V.C

WUP HOMIE, HOWS IT GOING. HEY DO YOU HAVE ANY CHROME LOCKING KNOCK OFFS IF SO CAN YOU PM A PRICE. THANKS


----------



## eriks66

Looking good. TTT


----------



## ars!n

Envious Touch said:


> For Oscar in the FLA... Remember check my signiture below for your ETA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. I know those arent the KO's you ordered... just put them on for picture.


----------



## IN YA MOUF

Them bitches are sexy!


----------



## regal.1980

How much for a set of straight lace 13 x 7s. Yellow spokes and 1st part of dish(parts closest to spokes) yellow and another set of 13 x 7 straight lace with yellow spokes & another set with yellow nipples and hub shipped to 74129


----------



## Envious Touch

ogart63M.V.C said:


> WUP HOMIE, HOWS IT GOING. HEY DO YOU HAVE ANY CHROME LOCKING KNOCK OFFS IF SO CAN YOU PM A PRICE. THANKS


I sure do... and we have all locking hardware adapters, etc.. PM sent


----------



## Envious Touch

regal.1980 said:


> How much for a set of straight lace 13 x 7s. Yellow spokes and 1st part of dish(parts closest to spokes) yellow and another set of 13 x 7 straight lace with yellow spokes & another set with yellow nipples and hub shipped to 74129


13X7 or 14X7 72-Spoke Straight Lace all Chrome with Stainless Spokes $850/set

Powder Coat:
Outers $200
Spokes $125
Nipples $125
Hubs $80
Knock-offs $100

Shipping to 74129 $78.33/set


----------



## Envious Touch

_*Shipped out to Louisiana today...*_ :thumbsup:


----------



## califas

how much for a set of 5 13x7 72 spokes straight lace with hub nipples and the outer part of the rim candy oriantal blue ship to texas 76105


----------



## califas

How much for a set of 5 13x7 72 spokes straight lace exactly like these but in candy oriantal blue
View attachment 425540
[/QUOTE]


----------



## Envious Touch

califas said:


> how much for a set of 5 13x7 72 spokes straight lace with hub nipples and the outer part of the rim candy oriantal blue ship to texas 76105


$1,450/set of 5 shipped without accys
$1,600/set of 5 shipped with accy's


----------



## imgntnschgo

sent you text nicky....


----------



## ogart63M.V.C

Envious Touch said:


> I sure do... and we have all locking hardware adapters, etc.. PM sent
> 
> WUP HOMIE, I DIDNT GET YOUR PM CAN YOU PM A PRICE PLEASE THANKS.


 WUP HOMIE I DIDN'T GET YOUR PM. CAN YOU PM ME A PRICE PLEASE THANKS.


----------



## califas

ok kool homie ill let you know when im ready thanks


----------



## Envious Touch

imgntnschgo said:


> sent you text nicky....


Texted you back


----------



## milian70

Envious Touch said:


> *Another set of Envious Touch 72-Straights with Dog Ear KO's*


pm me a price on these ..thanks


----------



## Envious Touch

milian70 said:


> pm me a price on these ..thanks


$850/set all Chrome with Stainless Spokes (no accy's)
$975/set all Chrome with Stainless Spokes (with accy's)


----------



## milian70

Envious Touch said:


> $850/set all Chrome with Stainless Spokes (no accy's)
> $975/set all Chrome with Stainless Spokes (with accy's)


:thumbsup:


----------



## Lolohopper

What is the different between your offset to dayton or zenith??


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

Envious Touch said:


> $850/set all Chrome with Stainless Spokes (no accy's)
> $975/set all Chrome with Stainless Spokes (with accy's)


Good deal


----------



## trippleOGalex

price on 13x7 cross lace with acc shipped to 20110?


----------



## Envious Touch

Lolohopper said:


> What is the different between your offset to dayton or zenith??


Thats kinda a trick question.. Dayton had two different offsets on their reverse wheels. The earlier D's with the cast finish hubs (back side) have a higher offset than the smooth finish back hubs. This means that D's with smooth finish hubs actually stick out further than D's with the cast finish hubs. Cast finish hubs ended around the early 80's and smooth finish hubs continued from then till present day.

Now Zenith's is a whole different topic in of itself :biggrin: You have to specify Campbell Zenith, Zenith of California, Zenith when Roadster owned them, Zenith when McLean owned them, etc... there were differences on building practices and materials with all of these different owners and with Zenith of California there were differences over the months...

So to answer your question.. all our Envious Touch 60-Spoke Cross Lace, 72-Spoke True Cross Lace, and 72-Spoke Straight Lace come standard with the later smooth hub Dayton offset. Since I make all these wheels by hand and to order I can even do custom offsets +/- 6 or 7mm.


----------



## Envious Touch

Envious Touch said:


> Thats kinda a trick question.. Dayton had two different offsets on their reverse wheels. The earlier D's with the cast finish hubs (back side) have a higher offset than the smooth finish back hubs. This means that D's with smooth finish hubs actually stick out further than D's with the cast finish hubs. Cast finish hubs ended around the early 80's and smooth finish hubs continued from then till present day.
> 
> Now Zenith's is a whole different topic in of itself :biggrin: You have to specify Campbell Zenith, Zenith of California, Zenith when Roadster owned them, Zenith when McLean owned them, etc... there were differences on building practices and materials with all of these different owners and with Zenith of California there were differences over the months...
> 
> So to answer your question.. all our Envious Touch 60-Spoke Cross Lace, 72-Spoke True Cross Lace, and 72-Spoke Straight Lace come standard with the later smooth hub Dayton offset. Since I make all these wheels by hand and to order I can even do custom offsets +/- 6 or 7mm.


*They say pic's are worth a thousand words...
*13X7 Reverse Envious Touch 72-Spoke True Cross Lace on a 64 Impala SS, Stock Rear End, with Skirts... no cut/*no rub* :no: :thumbsup:


----------



## toxiconer

Envious Touch said:


> For Oscar in the FLA... Remember check my signiture below for your ETA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. I know those arent the KO's you ordered... just put them on for picture.


a few more days hno:


----------



## Envious Touch

toxiconer said:


> a few more days hno:


:nosad:





















JK.... lol next week for you homie :yes:


----------



## fool2

Envious Touch said:


> _*Shipped out to Louisiana today...*_ :thumbsup:


how much does a set of these run?


----------



## ars!n

fool2 said:


> how much does a set of these run?


You sure you still want them to say "Zenith" on them :roflmao:


----------



## toxiconer

Envious Touch said:


> :nosad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JK.... lol next week for you homie :yes:


:facepalm:


----------



## Envious Touch

fool2 said:


> how much does a set of these run?


$350/set with chips


----------



## Envious Touch

ars!n said:


> You sure you still want them to say "Zenith" on them :roflmao:


For the people that don't want the Zenith logo on their KO's... our Envious Touch Chips look beautiful on Zenith KO's :yes:


----------



## mario805

Wheels look very good!:thumbsup:How much for a set of 13x7 72 spoke stright lace gold nipples gold hup?


----------



## mario805

Envious Touch said:


> I sure do... and we have all locking hardware adapters, etc.. PM sent


How much for of set of this?pm me


----------



## benz88

How much for a set of cross Lace 72's. 2-14x6 and 2-14x7's. Gunmetal with Chrome Nips and K/O and hub
Zenith style 2bar Knockoff.


----------



## Envious Touch

mario805 said:


> Wheels look very good!:thumbsup:How much for a set of 13x7 72 spoke stright lace gold nipples gold hup?


Thaks homie...

Envious Touch 13x7 72-Spoke Straight Lace all Chrome with Stainless Spokes, 24K Gold Nipples, and 24K Gold Hubs
$1,140/set wothout accy's..
$1,250/set with accy's


----------



## Envious Touch

mario805 said:


> How much for of set of this?pm me


Zenith KO's only available with wheel orders.. you can add them to those 72-Spoke Straight Lace I quoted you


----------



## Envious Touch

benz88 said:


> How much for a set of cross Lace 72's. 2-14x6 and 2-14x7's. Gunmetal with Chrome Nips and K/O and hub
> Zenith style 2bar Knockoff.


So you want gunmetal finish/color on the outers and spokes right? with the nipples, hub, and KO's chrome.. right?


----------



## mario805

Envious Touch said:


> Thaks homie...
> 
> Envious Touch 13x7 72-Spoke Straight Lace all Chrome with Stainless Spokes, 24K Gold Nipples, and 24K Gold Hubs
> $1,140/set wothout accy's..
> $1,250/set with accy's


do you have them in stock? how much to rebiuld some 14x7 72 wheels?thanks I'll hit you up in a few weeks.:thumbsup:


----------



## ars!n

Envious Touch said:


> For the people that don't want the Zenith logo on their KO's... our Envious Touch Chips look beautiful on Zenith KO's :yes:


those are bad ass right there. how much for a set of knock offs chrome? I'd roll the hell out of those


----------



## Envious Touch

mario805 said:


> do you have them in stock? how much to rebiuld some 14x7 72 wheels?thanks I'll hit you up in a few weeks.:thumbsup:


Not in gold.. I would have to send the nipples and hubs out to get gold plated... @2 to 3-Weeks to build


----------



## Envious Touch

ars!n said:


> those are bad ass right there. how much for a set of knock offs chrome? I'd roll the hell out of those


Chrome Locking Zenith KO's or just plaing chrome KO's? I have both..


----------



## nickin520

hm 13x7 72 crosslaced black spokes zenith ko with black envious chips with tires shipped to 85653


----------



## sic7impala

[/QUOTE]

How much for these with black locking knock offs shiped to 95307


----------



## SJ RIDER

price for 13x7 red spoke n hub n true xlace and str8 .also jus red spokes thanks shippeed to 95127


----------



## toxiconer

:x:


----------



## TTTTTT

toxiconer said:


> :x:


No rims today bro:facepalm:.... Not a big surprise... :|


----------



## corie

*spokes*

hi im looking for a 15-17 inch dayton wire wheel hubcap for a continental kit:thumbsup:


----------



## benz88

Envious Touch said:


> So you want gunmetal finish/color on the outers and spokes right? with the nipples, hub, and KO's chrome.. right?


 Yup like these but Gunmetal


----------



## ars!n

Envious Touch said:


> Chrome Locking Zenith KO's or just plaing chrome KO's? I have both..


"Zenith Style"


----------



## IN YA MOUF

toxiconer said:


> :x:





TTTTTT said:


> No rims today bro:facepalm:.... Not a big surprise... :|


:|


----------



## TTTTTT

IN YA MOUF said:


> :|


Rims finally got here.... 











NO NOT REALLY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Anyone need to buy any tires??? Brand new set.... If so pm me because I'm not gonna need tires for a while...


----------



## Envious Touch

toxiconer said:


> :x:


"-72 Spoke True Cross 14X7 for Oscar in Florida ETA: 1/30/12"

Finished sealing them today homie... they'll be dry tomorrow to be boxed up and shipped out by Friday or Monday... I'll text you the tracking when they ship


----------



## Envious Touch

TTTTTT said:


> No rims today bro:facepalm:.... Not a big surprise... :|





TTTTTT said:


> Rims finally got here....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO NOT REALLY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Anyone need to buy any tires??? Brand new set.... If so pm me because I'm not gonna need tires for a while...


????You lost me here??? :dunno:

I don't believe I have sold you anything, so what wheels are *you* waiting on??


----------



## THESITUATION

sup niccky know u been busy got my pm uffin:


----------



## Envious Touch

nickin520 said:


> hm 13x7 72 crosslaced black spokes zenith ko with black envious chips with tires shipped to 85653


13X7 72-Spoke True Cross Lace all Chrome with Black Spokes, Zenith KO's with Envious Touch Chips $2020.00/set shipped to 85653


----------



## Envious Touch

sic7impala said:


>


How much for these with black locking knock offs shiped to 95307[/QUOTE]
72-Spoke True Cross Lace all Chrome with Black Outer and Spokes, Zenith Locking KO's, and Zenith Chips $2350/set shipped to 95307


----------



## Envious Touch

SJ RIDER said:


> price for 13x7 red spoke n hub n true xlace and str8 .also jus red spokes thanks shippeed to 95127


13x7 72-Spoke True Cross Lace all chrome with Red Spokes and Red Hubs $1730/set shipped to 95127
13x7 72-Spoke True Cross Lace all chrome with Red Spokes $1670/set shipped to 95127


----------



## Envious Touch

corie said:


> hi im looking for a 15-17 inch dayton wire wheel hubcap for a continental kit:thumbsup:


Sorry i dont have Dayton Hubcaps :nosad:


----------



## Envious Touch

benz88 said:


> Yup like these but Gunmetal


$1770/set picked up or plus shipping


----------



## Envious Touch

ars!n said:


> "Zenith Style"


Zenith Style $100/set without Chips or $195/set with Chips
Real Zenith Locking $450/set with Chips...


----------



## TTTTTT

Envious Touch said:


> ????You lost me here??? :dunno:
> 
> I don't believe I have sold you anything, so what wheels are *you* waiting on??


Those rims for (oscar) are mine buddy... His little bro...:wave::wave::wave:


----------



## Envious Touch

Envious Touch said:


> "-72 Spoke True Cross 14X7 for Oscar in Florida ETA: 1/30/12"
> 
> Finished sealing them today homie... they'll be dry tomorrow to be boxed up and shipped out by Friday or Monday... I'll text you the tracking when they ship





TTTTTT said:


> Those rims for (oscar) are mine buddy... His little bro...:wave::wave::wave:


OH!!! 

Look up a couple posts.. I finished the wheels and sealed them today. They need 1-day to dry, so will be boxing them up late tomorrow and shipping Friday or Monday.. I'll text Oscar the tracking.




P.S. You guys ordered 2-sets from me.. the first set that I shipped was for Oscar? I guess and these are for you?


----------



## IN YA MOUF

Envious Touch said:


> OH!!!
> 
> Look up a couple posts.. I finished the wheels and sealed them today. They need 1-day to dry, so will be boxing them up late tomorrow and shipping Friday or Monday.. I'll text Oscar the tracking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. You guys ordered 2-sets from me.. the first set that I shipped was for Oscar? I guess and these are for you?


yep. thats it..


----------



## TTTTTT

Envious Touch said:


> OH!!!
> 
> Look up a couple posts.. I finished the wheels and sealed them today. They need 1-day to dry, so will be boxing them up late tomorrow and shipping Friday or Monday.. I'll text Oscar the tracking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. You guys ordered 2-sets from me.. the first set that I shipped was for Oscar? I guess and these are for you?


:yes:Yup...


----------



## PEDRO-DVAID

THESE I HAVE TO SAY ARE THE BEST LOOKING WHEELS THAT I HAVE EVER SEEN. WHAT IS THE PRICE FOR A SET, AND 1 FOR A SPARE, NO TIRES?? THANK YOU FOR YOUR TIME.


----------



## mario805

mario805 said:


> Wheels look very good!:thumbsup:How much for a set of 13x7 72 spoke stright lace gold nipples gold hup?


Any in stock yet?:x:


----------



## MR. FORD

Envious Touch said:


> Another set of Envious Touch 72-Spoke Straight Lace with Stainless Spokes and same offset as Dayton :0


NICE :yes:


----------



## jonmcpherson

*price*

Hey Nicky, I was wondering what a 5th wheel would cost to match my 72 spoke crosslace i got from you. They were the 72 spoke cross lace 14x6 standard offset, gold nipps and hubs, with the chrome and gold chips....


----------



## bigmikelolo

How much for a set of five 13x7 cross laced - true blue, nipples and hub the rest chrome , no tires. They are going on a 2001 lincoln town car I need adapters to fit and spacers if needed??? shipped to 86401 AZ, thanks for your time homie.


----------



## IN YA MOUF

Envious Touch said:


> Zenith Style $100/set without Chips or $195/set with Chips
> *Real Zenith Locking *$450/set with Chips...


in stock?? pics?


----------



## ars!n

jonmcpherson said:


> Hey Nicky, I was wondering what a 5th wheel would cost to match my 72 spoke crosslace i got from you. They were the 72 spoke cross lace 14x6 standard offset, gold nipps and hubs, with the chrome and gold chips....
> View attachment 433330


you get that set mounted yet?


----------



## Envious Touch

PEDRO-DVAID said:


> THESE I HAVE TO SAY ARE THE BEST LOOKING WHEELS THAT I HAVE EVER SEEN. WHAT IS THE PRICE FOR A SET, AND 1 FOR A SPARE, NO TIRES?? THANK YOU FOR YOUR TIME.


Thanks! :thumbsup:

Our 72-Spoke start at $850/set all chrome with stainless spokes


----------



## Envious Touch

mario805 said:


> Any in stock yet?:x:


Yup and they been selling like hot cakes 
$1100/set for the combo you were looking for (gold nip's/hubs)


----------



## Envious Touch

MR. FORD said:


> NICE :yes:


Thanks... 

Envious Touch 72-Spoke Straight Lace all Chrome with Stainless Spoke *$850/set* picked up or plus shipping


----------



## Envious Touch

jonmcpherson said:


> Hey Nicky, I was wondering what a 5th wheel would cost to match my 72 spoke crosslace i got from you. They were the 72 spoke cross lace 14x6 standard offset, gold nipps and hubs, with the chrome and gold chips....
> View attachment 433330


$425


----------



## Envious Touch

bigmikelolo said:


> How much for a set of five 13x7 cross laced - true blue, nipples and hub the rest chrome , no tires. They are going on a 2001 lincoln town car I need adapters to fit and spacers if needed??? shipped to 86401 AZ, thanks for your time homie.


$1708/set shipped


----------



## Envious Touch

IN YA MOUF said:


> in stock?? pics?


Yessir, in stock... click link for pic's.. I also have some Zenith 3-Bars not pictured in the topic below 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/24-wheels-tires/304260-new-zenith-knock-offs-wheel-chips-accy-s.html


----------



## toxiconer

:x:


----------



## Envious Touch

toxiconer said:


> :x:


Your wheels shipped Monday... did you share them pic's I sent you with your bro? :biggrin:


----------



## Envious Touch

_*Envious Touch 72-Spoke Straight Lace...*_


----------



## toxiconer

Envious Touch said:


> Your wheels shipped Monday... did you share them pic's I sent you with your bro? :biggrin:


YES SIR..HE IS AWAITING THEM WITH OPEN ARMS LOL.


----------



## TTTTTT

toxiconer said:


> YES SIR..HE IS AWAITING THEM WITH OPEN ARMS LOL.




:werd:


----------



## phillip_ndrsn

Pm me 72 spoke x lace all black except Chrome nips, hub And lip....with locking style two bar straight ko....13x7


----------



## donz67

Envious Touch said:


> Yessir, in stock... click link for pic's.. I also have some Zenith 3-Bars not pictured in the topic below
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/24-wheels-tires/304260-new-zenith-knock-offs-wheel-chips-accy-s.html



hey man how much for the gold ko's?....3rd pic from the bottom.....you got multi-colored chips?


----------



## TTTTTT

Got 2 of my rims so far.... But from the way they came out....they were well worth the wait bro....:yes::thumbsup:


----------



## TTTTTT




----------



## toxiconer

TTTTTT said:


>






\
:thumbsup:


----------



## mario805

Envious Touch said:


> Yup and they been selling like hot cakes
> $1100/set for the combo you were looking for (gold nip's/hubs)


thanks,can you pm your location and I'll see you there saturday!:thumbsup:


----------



## Envious Touch

phillip_ndrsn said:


> Pm me 72 spoke x lace all black except Chrome nips, hub And lip....with locking style two bar straight ko....13x7


PM Sent...


----------



## Envious Touch

donz67 said:


> hey man how much for the gold ko's?....3rd pic from the bottom.....you got multi-colored chips?


$750/set with rings and chips... and thats 28K Gold.

P.S. yes we got multi-color Zenith chips.. pictured above


----------



## THESITUATION

Hey Niccky Just checking what's da status with my order and if u got now multy color chips i want them insted of the brandywine thanks.


----------



## Envious Touch

*We also got OG Zenith 3-Bars in stock...*


----------



## Envious Touch

THE said:


> Hey Niccky Just checking what's da status with my order and if u got now multy color chips i want them insted of the brandywine thanks.


I got them in the 2.5".. you ordered the locking KO's that take 2.25"... I'll let you know when they ship


----------



## Envious Touch

_*Envious Touch 72-Spoke True Cross with Engraved Hubs and Zenith KO's uffin:

















*_


----------



## rag66impala

DO MAKE 96 SPOKE *Straight Lace*


----------



## MR.59

Envious Touch said:


> *We also got OG Zenith 3-Bars in stock...*


I KNOW MINE CAME OUT THIS CLEAN!
CAN`T WAIT TO SEE MY RESTORED RIMS!


----------



## whores_revenge

how much for 72 cross candy red hud an dish (chrome lip) wit tha zenith spinners (like tha black ones, but instead of black have it candy red an no chips).....pm tha price....


----------



## mario805

Hey nikki it was nice getting to meet you today,thanks for the cadillac chips,see you next week:thumbsup:


----------



## 62ssrag

Envious Touch said:


> Another set of Envious Touch 72-Spoke Straight Lace with Stainless Spokes and same offset as Dayton :0


how much to that for a set of dayton 14x7


----------



## UNFORGIVEN

quote on 14x7 straight lace w/ tires and accessories to 85382 THX


----------



## toker1

How much for regular zenith ko's with black chips


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

Envious Touch said:


> *Some customers rides on our 72's* :0


YOUR WHEELS LOOK REAL GOOD KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK AND GOOD BUSINESS.


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

Envious Touch said:


> *Welcome to the Second Floor...
> Here you will find all your 72-Spoke needs in both Cross Lace and Straight Lace* :biggrin:
> 
> *Envious Touch 72-Spoke Cross Lace*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Envious Touch 72-Spoke Straight Lace*


I LIKE THE BLUE AS WELL WISHING YOU WELL


----------



## DJ Englewood

72 straight lace blk hub & nipples 13x7 to 60430


----------



## Loco Yesca

UNFORGIVEN said:


> quote on 14x7 straight lace w/ tires and accessories to 85382 THX


no? :dunno:


----------



## DJ Englewood

i'm getting discouraged with these guys no response i did business with them b4 but now i don't know


----------



## Envious Touch

rag66impala said:


> DO MAKE 96 SPOKE *Straight Lace*


Not right now, sorry


----------



## Envious Touch

MR.59 said:


> I KNOW MINE CAME OUT THIS CLEAN!
> CAN`T WAIT TO SEE MY RESTORED RIMS!


Trust me they gonna be looking GOOD!!!


----------



## Envious Touch

whores_revenge said:


> how much for 72 cross candy red hud an dish (chrome lip) wit tha zenith spinners (like tha black ones, but instead of black have it candy red an no chips).....pm tha price....


PM Sent


----------



## Envious Touch

mario805 said:


> Hey nikki it was nice getting to meet you today,thanks for the cadillac chips,see you next week:thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## Envious Touch

62ssrag said:


> how much to that for a set of dayton 14x7


$850/set


----------



## Envious Touch

UNFORGIVEN said:


> quote on 14x7 straight lace w/ tires and accessories to 85382 THX


$1435/set shipped with 175/70R14's mounted and balanced on wheels


----------



## Envious Touch

toker1 said:


> How much for regular zenith ko's with black chips


$450/set picked up or plus shipping


----------



## Envious Touch

66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS said:


> YOUR WHEELS LOOK REAL GOOD KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK AND GOOD BUSINESS.


Thanks!


66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS said:


> I LIKE THE BLUE AS WELL WISHING YOU WELL


:thumbsup:

P.S. do you have 66 Eldo? I'm a big fan of classic Caddys... pic's please if you do :yes:


----------



## Envious Touch

DJ Englewood said:


> 72 straight lace blk hub & nipples 13x7 to 60430





DJ Englewood said:


> i'm getting discouraged with these guys no response i did business with them b4 but now i don't know


Really?? because it took me 16 hours to answer your quote?? 


I'm sorry I didn't respond to your quote within 16 hours but I am not on here 24 hours a day :nosad:

_*$1,232/set shipped*_


----------



## DJ Englewood

Envious Touch said:


> Really?? because it took me 16 hours to answer your quote??
> 
> 
> I'm sorry I didn't respond to your quote within 16 hours but I am not on here 24 hours a day :nosad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*$1,232/set shipped*_


understood :cheesy:


----------



## mario805

give me a call I got more work for you !:thumbsup:


----------



## frostadj

Quote on all chrome 72 spokes 13/7 stainless spokes and nipples, 2 bar knock offs to 78526


----------



## THESITUATION

:inout:


----------



## 6DEUCE6

[h=2]13 x 7 reverse 72 X-lace all chrome w/ locking knock offs and multi-color chips[/h] Hi again Nicky, I tried to buy wheels off you a few times. Must have caught you at a bad time, cuz I never heard back. I'm looking to purchase 13 x 7 reverse 72 X-lace all chrome with locking knock offs with multi-color chips. When you have a minute could you let me know the price with and without the knock-offs, and what payment methods you accept. I'm near the Montebello Town Center so I would be picking them up. Thanks. Marlon ​


----------



## Fonzoh

What are your offsets on the 13x7 72 spoke? Are they the same as your average chinas?:dunno:


----------



## DeeLoc

Fonzoh said:


> What are your offsets on the 13x7 72 spoke? Are they the same as your average chinas?:dunno:


He can do the Dayton offset too


----------



## Envious Touch

mario805 said:


> give me a call I got more work for you !:thumbsup:


Just got your outers back from Chrome... your _*88's*_ are gona look SWEEEEETTTT!! :nicoderm:


----------



## Envious Touch

frostadj said:


> Quote on all chrome 72 spokes 13/7 stainless spokes and nipples, 2 bar knock offs to 78526


$1139/set shipped to 78526 with KO's, adapters, chips, and tool


----------



## Envious Touch

THE said:


> :inout:


Sup Homie :wave:


----------



## Envious Touch

6DEUCE6 said:


> *13 x 7 reverse 72 X-lace all chrome w/ locking knock offs and multi-color chips*
> 
> Hi again Nicky, I tried to buy wheels off you a few times. Must have caught you at a bad time, cuz I never heard back. I'm looking to purchase 13 x 7 reverse 72 X-lace all chrome with locking knock offs with multi-color chips. When you have a minute could you let me know the price with and without the knock-offs, and what payment methods you accept. I'm near the Montebello Town Center so I would be picking them up. Thanks. Marlon ​


$1795/set for all the above and thats stainless spokes too


----------



## Envious Touch

Fonzoh said:


> What are your offsets on the 13x7 72 spoke? Are they the same as your average chinas?:dunno:


They're U.S. Made and come standard with Dayton Offset... since I build to order I can also do custom offsets up to 15mm higher than Dayton (meaning my reverse/deep dish wheels will not stick out as much as Dayton)


----------



## Envious Touch

DeeLoc said:


> He can do the Dayton offset too


:werd:


----------



## Envious Touch

*They say pic's are worth a thousand words...
*13X7 Reverse Envious Touch 72-Spoke True Cross Lace on a 64 Impala SS, Stock Rear End, with Skirts... no cut/*no rub* :no: :thumbsup:


----------



## Envious Touch

*Envious Touch 72-Spoke True Cross with Engraved Hubs and Zenith KO's *uffin:


----------



## stonedstevieg

can i get a price on some 14s crosslace with that chevy spinner and ww tires? thanks


----------



## JM6386

What are all gold center, straight lace goin for? Offset for skirts. Thanks.


----------



## THESITUATION

Envious Touch said:


> Sup Homie :wave:


Sup Nicky was the status on them k'os.:thumbsup:


----------



## Envious Touch

JM6386 said:


> What are all gold center, straight lace goin for? Offset for skirts. Thanks.


$1,735/set picked up or plus shipping..


----------



## Envious Touch

stonedstevieg said:


> can i get a price on some 14s crosslace with that chevy spinner and ww tires? thanks


$1,760/set with KO's, Adapters, Chips, and 175/70R14 Hankooks mounted and balanced.. picked up or plus shipping


----------



## Envious Touch

THE said:


> Sup Nicky was the status on them k'os.:thumbsup:


Should be in soon.. also might have some 2.25" multi-color chips coming in soon.. I know you said you wanted those instead


----------



## THESITUATION

Envious Touch said:


> Should be in soon.. also might have some 2.25" multi-color chips coming in soon.. I know you said you wanted those instead


 sounds good homie


----------



## mario805

Envious Touch said:


> Just got your outers back from Chrome... your _*88's*_ are gona look SWEEEEETTTT!! :nicoderm:


:thumbsup:THANKS FOR THE INFO,LET ME KNOW IF ITS GOING TO BE READY THIS WEEKEND:x:


----------



## 88wagon

how much for juss a chrome set of your crossed lace 72 spokes .. by the way nice work


----------



## Envious Touch

mario805 said:


> :thumbsup:THANKS FOR THE INFO,LET ME KNOW IF ITS GOING TO BE READY THIS WEEKEND:x:


I'll let you know when it's done


----------



## Envious Touch

88wagon said:


> how much for juss a chrome set of your crossed lace 72 spokes .. by the way nice work


All Chrome with Stainless Spokes $1450/set


----------



## ars!n

Envious Touch said:


> I'll let you know when it's done


----------



## touchdowntodd

lets see differnces between the dayton and china offset on the 72 straights ... 

or measurements in difference

got a homie that might need some all chromes .. and the china offset for cheaper is nice


----------



## Envious Touch

touchdowntodd said:


> lets see differnces between the dayton and china offset on the 72 straights ...
> 
> or measurements in difference
> 
> got a homie that might need some all chromes .. and the china offset for cheaper is nice


Sorry I don't sell china anymore.. all my 72's come standard with Dayton offset or I can even do custom offsets of up to +15mm higher than Dayton so the wheels don't stick out as much (better for skirts and bombs).


----------



## touchdowntodd

oh ok ... does ur extra offset allow a 62 to run skirts with stock rear end ? ybar too to keep it centered


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

Envious Touch said:


> All Chrome with Stainless Spokes $1450/set


 been a minute since i been up in here. did i miss something? thats a big price difference from wat i remember. are these different now or wat? 


:dunno: wat i miss


----------



## mario805

Envious Touch said:


> I'll let you know when it's done


please let me know a day or two so I can make arrangments early in the morning with you.Have to make a trip out there donn't what to go twice if I donn't have to.uffin:


----------



## Envious Touch

touchdowntodd said:


> oh ok ... does ur extra offset allow a 62 to run skirts with stock rear end ? ybar too to keep it centered


*They say pic's are worth a thousand words...
*13X7 Reverse Envious Touch 72-Spoke True Cross Lace on a 64 Impala SS, Stock Rear End, Stock Panhard Bar, with Skirts... no cut/*no rub* :no: :thumbsup:


----------



## Envious Touch

poppa68_KI_4life said:


> been a minute since i been up in here. did i miss something? thats a big price difference from wat i remember. are these different now or wat?
> 
> 
> :dunno: wat i miss


I know i quoted you a couple times below when I was still selling chinas.. I stopped in August and just sell U.S. made wheels. The stainless steel parts, superior strength outers, and triple plating is what increases the price compared to chinas.


----------



## Envious Touch

mario805 said:


> please let me know a day or two so I can make arrangments early in the morning with you.Have to make a trip out there donn't what to go twice if I donn't have to.uffin:


Will do!


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

oh, got ya. so how are they laced ? like the chinas or the og cross lace


----------



## Orencio

Envious Touch said:


> Letter "J"


Hey can I just buy a set like letter "H"?


----------



## Envious Touch

Envious Touch said:


> I know i quoted you a couple times below when I was still selling chinas.. I stopped in August and just sell U.S. made wheels. The stainless steel parts, superior strength outers, and triple plating is what increases the price compared to chinas.
> 
> 
> poppa68_KI_4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh, got ya. so how are they laced ? like the chinas or the og cross lace
Click to expand...

OG Cross Lace.. no china here :no: 

*Envious Touch 72-True Cross Black and Stainless with Zenith KO's and Chips...* :worship:







































*Envious Touch 72-Spoke True Cross Lace Gold Nipple and Gold Hub*  





























*Envious Touch 72-Spoke True Cross with Engraved Hubs and Zenith KO's *uffin:


----------



## Envious Touch

Orencio said:


> Hey can I just buy a set like letter "H"?


I'm all out of those right now.. but they are my favorite type of bullet KO's :yes:


----------



## Orencio

Envious Touch said:


> I'm all out of those right now.. but they are my favorite type of bullet KO's :yes:


Then how about letter "A"?


----------



## mrwoods

Envious Touch said:


> _*Envious Touch 72-Spoke True Cross with Engraved Hubs and Zenith KO's uffin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *_


How much for these 13x7 shipped to 79701


----------



## chicanito

how much for a set of knock off 's two proms chrome with adapters.


----------



## Envious Touch

Orencio said:


> Then how about letter "A"?





mrwoods said:


> How much for these 13x7 shipped to 79701





chicanito said:


> how much for a set of knock off 's two proms chrome with adapters.


I'll get you guys quotes on Tuesday...


----------



## Envious Touch

_*Just off the Envious Touch assembly line and on their way to the 832*_ :thumbsup:

Envious Touch 72-spoke Straight Lace Stainless Spoke, Gold Hubs, Gold Nipples, Zenith 3-Bar Straight KO's, and Zenith Bi-Centennial Chips :worship:


----------



## lowc

how much for a straight lace all chrome 13x7 72 and the same straight lace just with an egraved hub thanks!!! nice work


----------



## mario805

:drama:


----------



## THESITUATION

Sup homie what's da word on my ko's. ;-)


----------



## mrwoods

:dunno:


----------



## Envious Touch

mrwoods said:


> How much for these 13x7 shipped to 79701





mrwoods said:


> :dunno:


PM Sent


----------



## Envious Touch

Orencio said:


> Then how about letter "A"?


$125/set picked up or plus shipping


----------



## Envious Touch

chicanito said:


> how much for a set of knock off 's two proms chrome with adapters.


$125/set per ko's and adapters picked up or plus shipping... 




I love the two proms!!! :roflmao:


----------



## Envious Touch

lowc said:


> how much for a straight lace all chrome 13x7 72 and the same straight lace just with an egraved hub thanks!!! nice work


72-Spoke Straight Lace all Chrome with Stainless Spokes $950/set picked up or plus shipping..
add $300/set for engraved hubs anything you want on them uffin:


----------



## Envious Touch

mario805 said:


> :drama:


Got your Gold Caddy Chips ready for you and just gotta assemble and true your 88's


----------



## Envious Touch

THE said:


> Sup homie what's da word on my ko's. ;-)


PM Sended


----------



## USO-ORLANDO

72 spoke,red hub,red nips,3 prong spinner 13s....??:cheesy:


----------



## USO-ORLANDO

shipped to 32738


----------



## USO-ORLANDO

Hello?


----------



## BIG JORGE

Pm sent!


----------



## mario805

Hey nikki thanks for my gold cadillac chips:thumbsup:


----------



## Envious Touch

USO-ORLANDO said:


> 72 spoke,red hub,red nips,3 prong spinner 13s....??:cheesy:





USO-ORLANDO said:


> shipped to 32738





USO-ORLANDO said:


> Hello?


$1310/set shipped


----------



## Envious Touch

BIG JORGE said:


> Pm sent!


I'll check right now..


----------



## Envious Touch

mario805 said:


> Hey nikki thanks for my gold cadillac chips:thumbsup:
> View attachment 453861


No problem.. thank you for your business.

I'll have your 88-Spoke finished this week for you


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ

Price on a set of 72 spoke x laced powder coated spokes and dish in RED...everything else chrome with zenith locking knock offs shipped to AZ 85353...sent a pm and called...let me know thanks


----------



## imgntnschgo

Sent you a text....


----------



## BIG JORGE

Envious Touch said:


> I'll check right now..


We doing business?


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ

Envious Touch said:


> *One more set for the night... Envious Touch 72-True Cross Black and Stainless with Zenith KO's and Chips...* :worship:



I want a set just like this but in RED Nicky


----------



## Inked1

Do you have any colored Chevy chips or colored impala chips? And if so, how much with a 2 wing KO, to 76244 fort worth? Thank you!


----------



## caddydaddy505

14x7 cross lace shipped to 77531.need a few different qoutes.1 with mint green nips & hub. 2nd all chrome w/stainless spokes. both with & without acc.


----------



## Envious Touch

BIG JORGE said:


> We doing business?





DANNY FLACO AZ said:


> I want a set just like this but in RED Nicky





Inked1 said:


> Do you have any colored Chevy chips or colored impala chips? And if so, how much with a 2 wing KO, to 76244 fort worth? Thank you!





caddydaddy505 said:


> 14x7 cross lace shipped to 77531.need a few different qoutes.1 with mint green nips & hub. 2nd all chrome w/stainless spokes. both with & without acc.


*I'm not taking anymore orders for a couple weeks... I got bombarded with orders and need to get them out.. Tax return season has been good!* :biggrin:


----------



## BIG JORGE

Envious Touch said:


> *I'm not taking anymore orders for a couple weeks... I got bombarded with orders and need to get them out.. Tax return season has been good!* :biggrin:


No worries, I picked up a set from Freaky Tales. He went the extra mile.


----------



## Envious Touch

BIG JORGE said:


> No worries, I picked up a set from Freaky Tales. He went the extra mile.


Jesus is good people.. what'd you end up getting from him?


----------



## THESITUATION

sup homie u got my pm let me know


----------



## judge78

*sup how much for 5 14x7 reversed 72-Spoke Cross Lace blue nipples blue hub and blue lip and chrome 2 bar zenith style ko with blue impala or chevy chips shipped to 97233*


----------



## BIG JORGE

Envious Touch said:


> Jesus is good people.. what'd you end up getting from him?


72 spoke straight lace Dayton wheels. Great price and great customer service.


----------



## NOUSEFORANAME

Didnt I see a while back that you were doing a set of 60 spoke cross for someone? How did they come out and will you be offering them soon?


----------



## Inked1

Inked1 said:


> Do you have any colored Chevy chips or colored impala chips? And if so, how much with a 2 wing KO, to 76244 fort worth? Thank you!


Are you able to get at me yet? On the KOs and chips


----------



## chevythang

How much for a set of 72 13x7 spoke straight lace go for shipped to 76107 all chrome


----------



## MR.59

any updates for me?
:drama:


----------



## THESITUATION

Was Sup homie get at me


----------



## flakes23

Wont be long bro, Gonna get you to build me another set of wheels.


----------



## Ernieandheidi1

PM me when u ready to take orders I need some 14 with red niples cross laces


----------



## LUVMYDROPS

Quote for 14x7. 72 spoke cross lace full engraved all chrome


----------



## Orencio

mario805 said:


> Hey nikki thanks for my gold cadillac chips:thumbsup:
> View attachment 453861


Hey, where can I get a set of these cadillac gold chips?


----------



## Orencio

Envious Touch said:


> _*Just off the Envious Touch assembly line and on their way to the 832*_ :thumbsup:
> 
> Envious Touch 72-spoke Straight Lace Stainless Spoke, Gold Hubs, Gold Nipples, Zenith 3-Bar Straight KO's, and Zenith Bi-Centennial Chips :worship:


I am looking for a set of 14x7, 72 spoke, cross lace, gold hub, gold nipples. Do you have these available?


----------



## low 1

Pm me a price for 72 straight lace all chrome with 3 bar k/o


----------



## ars!n

Nicky, I"ve been waiting over 9 months for my rims. Make this right. I said nothing but goid things about you BEFORE. The raffle. Do whats right.


----------



## ENOUGH SAID

Pm me price for 13x7 fully engraved chrome please


----------



## MR.59

MR.59 said:


> I KNOW MINE CAME OUT THIS CLEAN!
> CAN`T WAIT TO SEE MY RESTORED RIMS!


mine are coming along just fine, should have pics soon, i know he`s backed up, but the product is worth the wait!


----------



## hopndropdownunder

whats the difference between china offset and dayton offset?


----------



## ars!n

I will wait till the end of the month. If I dont get a shippinh number I will release everything and post it every where. Do whats right Nicky. Everyone is watching.


----------



## 13OZKAR

ars!n said:


> I will wait till the end of the month. If I dont get a shippinh number I will release everything and post it every where. Do whats right Nicky. Everyone is watching.


DAMN! ANOTHER FUCKING TRANSA????


----------



## MAKIN MONEY

so where did jd i mean envious touch go, looks like hes hiding again :drama:


----------



## juicemen

:drama:


----------



## ars!n

In communication with Nikki


----------



## Catalyzed

13OZKAR said:


> DAMN! ANOTHER FUCKING TRANSA????


*damn, first he tried to lie to cover up his fuck up on another transaction now he wont do right on raffle wheels. Plus few more negative feedbacks popping up. *


----------



## THESITUATION

SMH WTF


----------



## ars!n

Nikki I know you've been reading the threads. You can assure people right now. Theres no reason it has to go this far. It doesnt helo anyone. Come monday....


----------



## 925rider

Catalyzed said:


> *damn, first he tried to lie to cover up his fuck up on another transaction now he wont do right on raffle wheels. Plus few more negative feedbacks popping up. *


:yes::yes::run:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

At least the man is not taking orders any more. It suggests he is behind and trying to catch up.

I don't get why getting A LOT of Business seems to be a downfall for wheel companies. If you can't handle the demand why not (1) Hire more help and/or (2) Raise the Pricess?

Envious is one of the main sponsors of this website,

I'm sure "Lay It Low" is praying he stays in business.


----------



## ars!n

Aztlan_Exile;15444113[B said:


> ]At least the man is not taking orders any more. It suggests he is behind and trying to catch up.
> 
> [/B]I don't get why getting A LOT of Business seems to be a downfall for wheel companies. If you can't handle the demand why not (1) Hire more help and/or (2) Raise the Pricess?
> 
> Envious is one of the main sponsors of this website,
> 
> I'm sure "Lay It Low" is praying he stays in business.


true but this the second time he has done this. Then resumes taking orders again, and in my case took orders long after I won the raffle without even touching mine.


----------



## 925rider

ars!n said:


> true but this the second time he has done this. Then resumes taking orders again, and in my case took orders long after I won the raffle without even touching mine.



no incentive to finish when you already been paid in full...


----------



## ars!n

925rider said:


> no incentive to finish when you already been paid in full...


true JDism right thurr


----------



## 925rider

ars!n said:


> true JDism right thurr



what do you expect..they were in buisiness together



Envious Touch said:


> Please don't be posting prices... :nono: I have an agreement with Zenith not to publically post prices of any of their products.


----------



## ars!n

925rider said:


> what do you expect..they were in buisiness together


true that. What was I thinking :run:


----------



## Inked1

Do you have locking KOs?


----------



## mario805

Hey niki do you have any zenith chips in stock right now?


----------



## Super Natural Rida Phx

Looking for 1 13X7 chrome cross lace, shipped to phoenix, can you help a rida out? Thank's............


----------



## mario805

any chips at all!


----------



## MAKIN MONEY

TTT for scammers


----------



## Amethyst$87

How much for a set just like the blue ones with wide white tires 14 x 6


----------



## Envious Touch

Envious Touch said:


> *I'm not taking anymore orders for a couple weeks... I got bombarded with orders and need to get them out.. Tax return season has been good!* :biggrin:


I dont know what all the chitter-chatter is about if I post that I am not taking any more orders because I am at full capacity???? :dunno:

I dont have anyone waiting for wheels up here besides Viejitos In Da House.. and he's will be done Friday, and ARS!N who won the envious touch raffle... so where are are the made comments coming from??


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

Envious Touch said:


> I dont know what all the chitter-chatter is about if I post that I am not taking any more orders because I am at full capacity???? :dunno:
> 
> I dont have anyone waiting for wheels up here besides Viejitos In Da House.. and he's will be done Friday, and ARS!N who won the envious touch raffle... so where are are the made comments coming from??


----------



## Envious Touch

Aztlan_Exile said:


> At least the man is not taking orders any more. It suggests he is behind and trying to catch up.
> 
> I don't get why getting A LOT of Business seems to be a downfall for wheel companies. If you can't handle the demand why not (1) Hire more help and/or (2) Raise the Pricess?
> 
> Envious is one of the main sponsors of this website,
> 
> I'm sure "Lay It Low" is praying he stays in business.


See that's the point... I dont take in more orders than I can put out.. and I dont take peoples money to stay a float. My business is run real efficient and money is never an issue.

Also the question is asked why dont I hire more staff to keep up with the demand.. the thing is this business is seasonal. From January/February to October I am swampped.. and from October to January I am lucky if the phone rings. Why would I hire staff to just let them go around the holidays.. and even if you hire additional staff (for those of you that own your own business) you still have to train and get them up to speed; this task can slow down production in of itself.

On prices.. yes I have tried that too and it does little for drcreasing demand. The fact is I build a good product and the demand is there.


----------



## Envious Touch

Last but not least... do not compare me to JD... me and him were close at one time and I did supply him with parts in the latter years but I do not run my business like him.

I do not ask for full payment up front
I do not take orders because I need money (if I'm busy I stop taking orders)
I have been on layitlow before, during, and after JD.. and I will still be here.
I have been on layitlow before, during, and after Homeboys.. and I will still be here.


----------



## Envious Touch

mario805 said:


> Hey niki do you have any zenith chips in stock right now?





mario805 said:


> any chips at all!


Whats up man.. how them 88's working out for you 

Yes I still have Zenith Chips $95/set picked up or $105/set shipped


----------



## Envious Touch

Super Natural Rida Phx said:


> Looking for 1 13X7 chrome cross lace, shipped to phoenix, can you help a rida out? Thank's............


I'm still not taking wheel orders right now but did you need a 100-Spoke Cross, 72-Spoke Cross, or 60-Spoke Cross?


----------



## Envious Touch

ars!n said:


> I will wait till the end of the month. If I dont get a shippinh number I will release everything and post it every where. Do whats right Nicky. Everyone is watching.


ars!n as I told you during the multipple conversations we have had; *please feel free to post or release everything*... I have nothing to hide and I have provided you with progress pics unlike you have been stating up here... I have the texts to prove it.

I have never had anything against you and I don't know what went wrong but I will finish the wheels you won on the raffle plus the free upgrades I promised you from the get go


----------



## Envious Touch

Inked1 said:


> Do you have locking KOs?


Not right now :nosad: 

Just chips...


----------



## Envious Touch

flakes23 said:


> Wont be long bro, Gonna get you to build me another set of wheels.


Looking foward.. but I don't know how I'm going to beat the last set i built for you


----------



## Envious Touch

Ernieandheidi1 said:


> PM me when u ready to take orders I need some 14 with red niples cross laces


Will do!


----------



## Envious Touch

MR.59 said:


> mine are coming along just fine, should have pics soon, i know he`s backed up, but the product is worth the wait!


Nice talking with you today Perry


----------



## MR.59

Envious Touch said:


> Nice talking with you today Perry


:thumbsup:can`t wait to see my rims!


----------



## caddydaddy505

All chrome crosslace 14x7 shipped to 77531. What's turn around time & u do pay pal.


----------



## THESITUATION

Man of his word thanks homie and if u come on those things hit me up.


----------



## Ernieandheidi1

Envious Touch said:


> *Some customers rides on our 72's* :0


whats the ticket on this ones 14s PM me with price


----------



## mario805

Envious Touch said:


> Whats up man.. how them 88's working out for you
> 
> Yes I still have Zenith Chips $95/set picked up or $105/set shipped


The 88"s are good I'll post a pic of your good work!:thumbsup:


----------



## ars!n

MR.59 said:


> :thumbsup:can`t wait to see my rims!


x2.


----------



## Envious Touch

caddydaddy505 said:


> All chrome crosslace 14x7 shipped to 77531. What's turn around time & u do pay pal.


$1545/set shipped... 3 to 4-weeks for all chrome with stainless spokes


----------



## Envious Touch

THE said:


> Man of his word thanks homie and if u come on those things hit me up.


:thumbsup:


----------



## Envious Touch

Ernieandheidi1 said:


> whats the ticket on this ones 14s PM me with price


I dont offer that style 72 anymore.. only the true cross lace (see below)...


*Envious Touch 72-True Cross Black and Stainless with Zenith KO's and Chips...* :worship:







































*Envious Touch 72-Spoke True Cross Lace Gold Nipple and Gold Hub*  





























*Envious Touch 72-Spoke True Cross with Engraved Hubs and Zenith KO's *uffin:


----------



## 8t4mc

I would pm you but youve failed to reply..Do you have any intentions of fixing that wheel you sold me that was laced incorrectly?? That rim has been sitting in my garage over a year waiting on you.


----------



## PURPLE~HAZE

Sup do u have the zenith s locking kos in stock ready to shipped let me know


----------



## Envious Touch

8t4mc said:


> I would pm you but youve failed to reply..Do you have any intentions of fixing that wheel you sold me that was laced incorrectly?? That rim has been sitting in my garage over a year waiting on you.


I replied to your last post and still havent heard anything from you (see pic below)... I always told you I would repair the wheel from Galaxy Wire Wheels for free 


As I mentioned in the post below... hit me up by phone since I am not always up here... _*(562)244-0554*_.. same number as alwyays :yes:


----------



## Envious Touch

PURPLE~HAZE said:


> Sup do u have the zenith s locking kos in stock ready to shipped let me know


Nope :nosad:


----------



## Envious Touch

ROBLEDO'S MOM said:


> You just got swindled buddy ol pal !


Look up... I been waiting for him... I always stand behind any product I sell even if I dont build it :yes:


----------



## ars!n

Envious Touch said:


> Look up... I been waiting for him... *I always stand behind any product I sell even if I dont build it* :yes:


looks like we finally agree on something 

Any progress pics on my rims Nicky? Going on 11 months now.


----------



## 8t4mc

Envious Touch said:


> I replied to your last post and still havent heard anything from you (see pic below)... I always told you I would repair the wheel from Galaxy Wire Wheels for free
> 
> 
> As I mentioned in the post below... hit me up by phone since I am not always up here... _*(562)244-0554*_.. same number as alwyays :yes:


Yes sir youve always said you would fix it..but every time i asked about shipping it back id never got the directions to do so or a response on what you wanted me to do..Also true that i never called you as im a very patient person and have wanted you to fix this at Your convenience..

Just wondering ...how did you find out about my weapon business??

If your still down to fix this Ill give you a call tomorrow. fair??


----------



## 8t4mc

to be honest...i forgot about that thread you replied to me in...


----------



## FirmeJoe

Rafl!n


----------



## zeck1

What's the price for the 72 crossed with gold nipples and hub? Those look real good. Do you have chevy chips? Thanks


----------



## 14ROMEO

Envious Touch said:


> I dont offer that style 72 anymore.. only the true cross lace (see below)...
> 
> 
> *Envious Touch 72-True Cross Black and Stainless with Zenith KO's and Chips...* :worship:


can i get a price on these?


----------



## 14ROMEO

ars!n said:


> damn you can really hold a grudge can't you?


irony lol


----------



## 925rider

14ROMEO said:


> irony lol


:roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## 925rider

ars!n said:


> Yeah but Nicky already told me on the phone he was catching up on old orders and would not began to start till after the Super Show. Plus I took some time to think over my options for how I wanted them built. Wanted to make sure I thought it out first so Nicky was also waiting on me. Either way it was all communitcated before hand. Have talked with him a few times since the raffle so I'm not sweating it.



how did that plan work out for you:dunno:


----------



## ars!n

14ROMEO said:


> irony lol


not a grudge, looking after my investment


----------



## 925rider

ars!n said:


> Yeah but Nicky already told me on the phone he was catching up on old orders and would not began to start till after the Super Show. Plus I took some time to think over my options for how I wanted them built. Wanted to make sure I thought it out first so Nicky was also waiting on me. Either way it was all communitcated before hand. Have talked with him a few times since the raffle so I'm not sweating it.



how did that plan work out for you:dunno: this was 6 months ago:facepalm:


----------



## 925rider

ars!n said:


> Yeah but Nicky already told me on the phone he was catching up on old orders and would not began to start till after the Super Show. Plus I took some time to think over my options for how I wanted them built. Wanted to make sure I thought it out first so Nicky was also waiting on me. Either way it was all communitcated before hand. Have talked with him a few times since the raffle so I'm not sweating it.



how did that plan work out for you:dunno: this was 7 months ago:facepalm:


----------



## ars!n

925rider said:


> how did that plan work out for you:dunno: this was 7 months ago:facepalm:


I got time


----------



## 925rider

ars!n said:


> I got time


you were on here selling wolf tickets about you posting this that and the other...now you have time:dunno:


----------



## ars!n

925rider said:


> you were on here selling wolf tickets about you posting this that and the other...now you have time:dunno:


I also said I wasnt the one that made it


----------



## 14ROMEO

925rider said:


> :roflmao::roflmao:


 just sayin' I read this whole thread backwards (like a jew) just looking through the pics of ones he's made and I noticed how his tunes changed lol. homie makes some clean wheels, I am still waiting to get a quote and I hope to be able to work something out for a 2019 delivery or something


----------



## ars!n

14ROMEO said:


> just sayin' I read this whole thread backwards (like a jew) just looking through the pics of ones he's made and I noticed how his tunes changed lol. homie makes some clean wheels,* I am still waiting to get a quote and I hope to be able to work something out for a 2019 delivery or something*


:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 14ROMEO

I really want some, but I won't force anyone to take my money. Who else is taking custom orders?


----------



## ars!n

14ROMEO said:


> I really want some, but I won't force anyone to take my money. Who else is taking custom orders?


Everyone I've heard has said Wire Wheel King. But obviously you cant take my word for shit lol


----------



## 14ROMEO

ars!n said:


> Everyone I've heard has said Wire Wheel King. But obviously you cant take my word for shit lol


see the problem with waiting a long time to get a set my ride might be a different color by then. plus I like that instant gratification too


----------



## FirmeJoe

Rafl!n


----------



## ars!n

FirmeJoe said:


> Rafl!n


puto face :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## FirmeJoe

ars!n said:


> puto face :roflmao: :roflmao:


Nikka im just sayin


----------



## FirmeJoe

Rafl!n in teh house envious touch i just entered a rafle fo some swangas how long should i wait to receive em


----------



## ars!n

FirmeJoe said:


> Rafl!n in teh house envious touch i just entered a rafle fo some swangas how long should i wait to receive em


Good luck. Apparently someone can be a sponsor on this site, hold a raffle and not honor said raffle screwing over the winner and anyone else that contributed. Even as a site sponsor the owners hold no responsibility for such things. Thanx Gary and Phil :thumbsdown:


----------



## FirmeJoe

Envious hustlers


----------



## 14ROMEO

no word yet...


----------



## FirmeJoe

naw envious touch all about husltin harder. word is they gonna out hustle JD :wow:


----------



## DJ Englewood

how much for straight laced 72 spoke 13s shipped to 60430 no hardware just wheels


----------



## Tom Hanks

DJ Englewood said:


> how much for straight laced 72 spoke 13s shipped to 60430 no hardware just wheels


prepare to get :boink:


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Tom Hanks said:


> prepare to get :boink:


Corned...


----------



## billu427

Ok So What's The Deal . Good Deals Goin Down , Or No ? I Need A Set Of Them Blue 72 cross laced 13 s for an 83 MK VI


----------



## billu427

Or 60 Spoke < Haven't Made Up My Mind,:biggrin: LOL PM Price Please!


----------



## BIGTEX325

What up need a set 13/7 72 spoke staight lace reverse with tires shipped to 79605 ????$$$$


----------



## FirmeJoe

^^^Good luck getting yo wheels jus sayin


----------



## FirmeJoe

billu427 said:


> Or 60 Spoke < Haven't Made Up My Mind,:biggrin: LOL PM Price Please!


give up teh money he has already made up his mind to :boink: people


----------



## fool2

:angry:


----------



## billu427

:inout:


----------



## FirmeJoe

TTT fo teh envious hustle


----------



## imgntnschgo

Thanks nicky...rims got here when you said they were...i'm happy with them, will post pics upon mounting them...3 sets and never an issue....


----------



## FirmeJoe

imgntnschgo said:


> Thanks nicky...rims got here when you said they were...i'm happy with them, will post pics upon mounting them...3 sets and never an issue....


You must be close by cuz nikkas have a hard time getting rims good for you homie glad he aint fucking over everybody


----------



## imgntnschgo

FirmeJoe said:


> You must be close by cuz nikkas have a hard time getting rims good for you homie glad he aint fucking over everybody


from chicago...ordered 3 sets the past few years never an issue...some of my club members also ordered other things...havent come across any problems...that i can remember, i believe he was behind, but called me...was no problem...
actually ,i've spoken too him about upgrading too gold on a set of double cross laced....


----------



## vamps

how much for a set of 13x7 all chrome 72 spoke cross lace ???? wheels only no accs no tires...local pickup?????


----------



## OMAR760

Anybody have 2 13 inch 72 straight laced for sale?


----------



## groupebks

HOW MUCH FOR SOME CROSS WITH 2 COLORS I NEED SOME FOR MY SHOW CAR


----------



## grounded

chrome 72 spoke cross lace 14/7 wheel and tire package 2 bar knock off shipped to 79762


----------



## BIGTEX325

Need a set all chrome straight lace 72 no Acc shipped to 79605


----------



## ragtopman63

whats the ticket on these to 91911- whats the turn around


----------



## blue57

PM me a price on these please


----------



## 62ssrag

whats the turn around time to build some 72 spoke if I take you the hubs, and of course a price all chrome? pm me please


----------



## josephm86

Pm price of orange set wit nipples n gold spiners


----------



## jusblaze

14x7 x lace to 40258?


----------



## bautista18

PM me a price on these rims please thanks


----------



## MR.59

MAYBE SEE IF HE`LL CALL YOU BACK


----------



## piree1

mario805 said:


> Hey nikki thanks for my gold cadillac chips:thumbsup:
> View attachment 453861


 Do you sell/make these??? Can you make a custom size if needed??


----------



## Envious Touch

I know I havent been up here in a minute but here's our latest...

_*Envious Touch 60-Spoke Cross Lace with new Envious Touch Hubs *_
_These 60-Spokes will be our first exclusive wheel and are only available to past and present Envious Touch Customers (this is anyone that has bought from us before)._


----------



## Envious Touch

P.S. for everone else that has been asking for quotes... text me since I'm not always on here (562)244-0554... and just so you know ahead of time I am not currently taking orders because I am still backed up, especially with the L.A. Super Show just a few weeks out.


----------



## 925rider

Envious Touch said:


> I know I havent been up here in a minute but here's our latest...
> 
> _*Envious Touch 60-Spoke Cross Lace with new Envious Touch Hubs *_
> _These 60-Spokes will be our first exclusive wheel and are only available to past and present Envious Touch Customers (this is anyone that has bought from us before)._




Thats real creative... A gear with stars..I think that been done before


----------



## Envious Touch

925rider said:


> Thats real creative... A gear with stars..I think that been done before


Thanks.. it come from our chips that we been doing for years


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype

ars!n said:


> Good luck. Apparently someone can be a sponsor on this site, hold a raffle and not honor said raffle screwing over the winner and anyone else that contributed. Even as a site sponsor the owners hold no responsibility for such things. Thanx Gary and Phil :thumbsdown:


lol.

homie finally got his wheels and mr envious finally replies today and blames his engraver for taking a year to send out some wheels.


----------



## Envious Touch

Typical Cholo Stereotype said:


> lol.
> 
> homie finally got his wheels and mr envious finally replies today and blames his engraver for taking a year to send out some wheels.


Ask ars!n.. he'll tell u


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype

Envious Touch said:


> Ask ars!n.. he'll tell u


aye its hernans fault the wheels never got sent out correct?

you even made the fool cover shipping for his wheels on a raffle that was suppose to be a free set, couldn't even man up and make it right. and say "aye carnal, know you've been waiting on the wheels, my bad carnal. ill cover shipping and send it out right now"

hustle harder :nicoderm:


----------



## Envious Touch

Typical Cholo Stereotype said:


> aye its hernans fault the wheels never got sent out correct?
> 
> you even made the fool cover shipping for his wheels on a raffle that was suppose to be a free set, couldn't even man up and make it right. and say "aye carnal, know you've been waiting on the wheels, my bad carnal. ill cover shipping and send it out right now"
> 
> hustle harder :nicoderm:


More than stepped up to the plate.. got him wheels close to double the price of what was raffled.. if u wanted I could have done the rafflewheels plus free shipping instead but I think a $750 free upgrade was better than $120 free shipping.. do the math.. and btw it was ars!n's choice last I checked; not yours uffin:


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype

Envious Touch said:


> More than stepped up to the plate.. got him wheels close to double the price of what was raffled.. if u wanted I could have done the rafflewheels plus free shipping instead but I think a $750 free upgrade was better than $120 free shipping.. do the math.. and btw it was ars!n's choice last I checked; not yours uffin:


LOL at you avoiding and trying to justify taking a year to respond. You and I both know the mark up on the wheels, and you make a good profit on it, throwing out figures doesn't mean shit. You ever think some people on here might be educated, know what stuff costs at wholesale?? Know how to run a profitable legit business?? Know that you wouldn't be wasting your time on here if you weren't making any money. You don't do it for the love 

You do know most people who do raffles, donate that money to a cause correct? Not line their pockets and give excuses when its time pay up?? 

If you would have done the correct thing and replied timely and had a valid excuse and sent out his wheels. We wouldn't be having this discussion correct?

Its all good though, I'm sure you're gonna avoid the truth or have someone delete this post. 

People protected jd and knowingly let people get fucked over and over again.


----------



## Envious Touch

_*Envious Touch 72-Spoke Straight Lace*_
_*72-Spoke Straight Lace with Staggered Skinny Stainless Steel Spokes and Nipples.. Topped off with Zenith Locking Knock-offs  :worship:


























*_


----------



## toxiconer

Yo Nicky what up with my last wheel? I have been patient seeing all the bs going around.. hit me up my number has not changed


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

Envious Touch said:


> _*Envious Touch 72-Spoke Straight Lace*_
> _*72-Spoke Straight Lace with Staggered Skinny Stainless Steel Spokes and Nipples.. Topped off with Zenith Locking Knock-offs  :worship:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *_


hamush


----------



## implala66

Envious Touch said:


> _*Envious Touch 72-Spoke Straight Lace*_
> _*72-Spoke Straight Lace with Staggered Skinny Stainless Steel Spokes and Nipples.. Topped off with Zenith Locking Knock-offs  :worship:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *_


how much??? just the wheels no accesories.................


----------



## shystie69

i got some daytonas 88 spokes from 94 but the gold spoke gettin faded how much to put new gold nipples and gold spokes


----------



## Envious Touch

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> hamush





implala66 said:


> how much??? just the wheels no accesories.................


$1,250/set picked up or plus shipping


----------



## Envious Touch

shystie69 said:


> i got some daytonas 88 spokes from 94 but the gold spoke gettin faded how much to put new gold nipples and gold spokes


$440/set to make them all chrome (because gold is expensive).. or @$700/set with 24K Gold Nip's and Spokes.. I used "@" because gold prices change from week to week sometimes... all prices include taking apat your 4 wheels and re-assembling them, then true, and re-seal


----------



## Envious Touch

touchdowntodd said:


> oh ok ... does ur extra offset allow a 62 to run skirts with stock rear end ? ybar too to keep it centered


*They say pic's are worth a thousand words...
*13X7 Reverse Envious Touch 72-Spoke True Cross Lace on a 64 Impala SS, Stock Rear End, Stock Panhard Bar, with Skirts... no cut/*no rub* :no: :thumbsup:


----------



## Envious Touch

toxiconer said:


> Yo Nicky what up with my last wheel? I have been patient seeing all the bs going around.. hit me up my number has not changed


Hit me up tomorrow (text 562-244-0554).. you're the 72-spoke cross with engraved hubs right?


----------



## kinglean

Envious Touch said:


> *They say pic's are worth a thousand words...
> *13X7 Reverse Envious Touch 72-Spoke True Cross Lace on a 64 Impala SS, Stock Rear End, Stock Panhard Bar, with Skirts... no cut/*no rub* :no: :thumbsup:


holy shit soo sickk!


----------



## shystie69

Envious Touch said:


> $440/set to make them all chrome (because gold is expensive).. or @$700/set with 24K Gold Nip's and Spokes.. I used "@" because gold prices change from week to week sometimes... all prices include taking apat your 4 wheels and re-assembling them, then true, and re-seal


sounds like a plan to put in to do list thanks jus got to rake up some chips :thumbsup:
what about with powder coated spokes candy orange???


----------



## toxiconer

Envious Touch said:


> Hit me up tomorrow (text 562-244-0554).. you're the 72-spoke cross with engraved hubs right?


Yea that's it 14x7


----------



## KERRBSS

ragtopman63 said:


> whats the ticket on these to 91911- whats the turn around


Pm me a price shipped to 48093 thanks


----------



## Werner

Hoe much for a set of these wit cross spokes, shipped to TX75831?

And do you sell these KO's sets separate? Also shipped to 75831?



Envious Touch said:


> _*Envious Touch 72-Spoke Straight Lace*_
> _*72-Spoke Straight Lace with Staggered Skinny Stainless Steel Spokes and Nipples.. Topped off with Zenith Locking Knock-offs  :worship:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *_


----------



## GANGSTER_36

Can you pm the price on set of center gold cross lace 13s


----------



## KERRBSS

Anyone getting responses? Im still waiting for a price.


----------



## Werner

Nope, also not on email I sent via the website...



SIX1RAG said:


> Anyone getting responses? Im still waiting for a price.


----------



## big C

SIX1RAG said:


> Anyone getting responses? Im still waiting for a price.


Go back to page 53 homie left his number and told people wanting quotes to text him since hes not on here that much.


----------



## Envious Touch

big C said:


> Go back to page 53 homie left his number and told people wanting quotes to text him since hes not on here that much.


:thumbsup:

*Yea text me or hit me up at (562)244-0554.. I'm not on here everyday so the best way to rech me is direct*


----------



## Envious Touch

_*Remember we do Alloy's too...*_ :yes:


----------



## holguin1966impala

Hey How Much for the *72-Spoke Straight Lace with Staggered Skinny Stainless Steel Spokes and Nipples.. Topped off with Zenith Locking Knock-offs?*


----------



## vamps

Envious Touch said:


> _*Envious Touch 72-Spoke Straight Lace*_
> _*72-Spoke Straight Lace with Staggered Skinny Stainless Steel Spokes and Nipples.. Topped off with Zenith Locking Knock-offs  :worship:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *_


HOW MUCH FOR A SET LIKE THEESE ??


----------



## Werner

Envious Touch said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> *Yea text me or hit me up at (562)244-0554.. I'm not on here everyday so the best way to rech me is direct*


Texted you a week ago but no response yet.

How much for a set of these Knock off's with chips?


----------



## STR8MOBN

SIX1RAG said:


> Pm me a price shipped to 48093 thanks


How much 13x7 79103


----------



## Juiced only

i need http://www.layitlow.com/forums/24-w...ke-dayton-wire-wheel-some-4x100-adaptors.html :wave:


----------



## toxiconer

Nicky I've been trying to reach you.. cash you hit me up with a tracking number on my package


----------



## Envious Touch

toxiconer said:


> Nicky I've been trying to reach you.. cash you hit me up with a tracking number on my package


Your spare is not finished.. I'll hit you up tomorrow


----------



## NINJA

Envious Touch said:


> Your spare is not finished.. I'll hit you up tomorrow


how bout my stuff since you're not responding to any texts?????


----------



## DJLATIN

:drama:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

How much for a set like this....







[/QUOTE]


----------



## south side locos

how much for a set like the blue but on green


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Pm please


----------



## DarknessWithin

So how is business going lately???
I have two orders to place but....


----------



## REGALHILOW




----------



## Lil_Rob00

How much for a set of 22s all chrome centers with black outter straight lace?


----------



## JD23

Hey, in looking for some 15x10 or 16x10 dayton rims.. For a 2000 silverado... 8632454871 give me a text. Joe


----------



## chosen one

HOW MUCH FOR A SET LIKE THESE


----------



## chosen one

Envious Touch said:


> _*Envious Touch 72-Spoke Straight Lace*_
> _*72-Spoke Straight Lace with Staggered Skinny Stainless Steel Spokes and Nipples.. Topped off with Zenith Locking Knock-offs  :worship:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *_


HOW MUCH FOR A SET LIKE THESE


----------



## MR.59

A PERFECT 1988 ZENITH RESORTAION FROM ENVIOUS TOUCH. MADE A 14 INTO A 13 USING THE OG HUB, THIN SPOKES, NIPPLES. NEW BARRELS , THANKS NICKY! YOU OUT DID YOUR SELF ON THESE, THE WORKMANSHIP, AND THE QUALITY,,,,,WORTH THE WAIT! WE`LL REBUILD THAT OTHER SET WHEN YOUR READY.:thumbsup:


----------



## Goofee_510

http://www.angelfire.com/ca5/envioustouch/images/ENV_TRU72X_BLK31sml.jpg how much shipped to 94541 check price for 13" and 14" also i think ima run skirts in 66 impala do i need to get 14x7 front 14x6 back got more pictures of black rims? i tried to pm you but says your mailbox is full :-D pm me the info


----------



## touchdowntodd

god damn those skinny spokes are SICK clean


----------



## 48221

MR.59 said:


> A PERFECT 1988 ZENITH RESORTAION FROM ENVIOUS TOUCH. MADE A 14 INTO A 13 USING THE OG HUB, THIN SPOKES, NIPPLES. NEW BARRELS , THANKS NICKY! YOU OUT DID YOUR SELF ON THESE, THE WORKMANSHIP, AND THE QUALITY,,,,,WORTH THE WAIT! WE`LL REBUILD THAT OTHER SET WHEN YOUR READY.:thumbsup:



they look great

but those are now chineths


----------



## MR.59

EBAY said:


> they look great
> 
> but those are now chineths


THAT`S WHAT ANY REBUILT RIM IS GOING TO BE,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,AND MAYBE SOME NEW ONES SO YOU NEVER KNOW NOWADAYS UNLESS YOU WATCH THE STEEL GET FORGED YOURSELF.
GUYS REBUILDING OLD WHEELS ARE SELLING ARE SOLD OUT, SO I GUESS CHINETHS ARE IN STYLE . 

WHEN A GUY RESTORES THAT ROTTED OUT 64, AND HE BUILDS IT WITH CHINA METAL WHAT ARE THOSE CALLED? CHINACHEVYS?
I DON`T THINK IT REALLY MATTERS


----------



## 48221

MR.59 said:


> THAT`S WHAT ANY REBUILT RIM IS GOING TO BE,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,AND MAYBE SOME NEW ONES SO YOU NEVER KNOW NOWADAYS UNLESS YOU WATCH THE STEEL GET FORGED YOURSELF.
> GUYS REBUILDING OLD WHEELS ARE SELLING ARE SOLD OUT, SO I GUESS CHINETHS ARE IN STYLE .
> 
> WHEN A GUY RESTORES THAT ROTTED OUT 64, AND HE BUILDS IT WITH CHINA METAL WHAT ARE THOSE CALLED? CHINACHEVYS?
> I DON`T THINK IT REALLY MATTERS



I think it does matter to some. Others not so much


----------



## MR.59

EBAY said:


> I think it does matter to some. Others not so much


I AGREE WITH YOU THERE, ON CARS I WANT OG PAINT , NEVER TOUCHED, I WOULD NEVER USE CHINA METAL ON ANY OF MY CARS, ALL MY RAGS ARE ALL OG STEEL. BUT GUYS GET WHAT MAKES THEM HAPPY, AND I LIKE THESE WHEELS, AND NICKS GOING TO BUILD A FEW MORE SETS FOR ME TOO.
BUT THANK YOU FOR YOUR OPINION


----------



## Sal hernandez

One and Only 254 said:


> NICE! Popped up right in time to start taking everyone's tax returns How much for rims just like this no knockoffs or adapters just rims shipped to 76549? And what kinda time frame would it take to get them once ordered? Thanks


Hey I want to know if you still have thease wheels or if you can put another set together I would need ko and adapters can you give me a call 206 551-0033 thank you


----------



## moto8282

How much for 14x7 72 xlaced chrome shipped to 56003


----------



## 509 Hood Niggahz

how much for a set of 13x7's?


----------



## cadillac tone

how much 13x7 1976 glass house with skirts do i need a 13x6 for rear ?
rose gold hub ,nipples,spiner 2 wing,and a strip on lip
black spokes.
thx.....


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C.

Sup man?
Seen that wrote to someone 300 extra on the wheel hubs to get engraved how much more for the lips and prong ends

other question if how safe is to hop on 72 spokes str8 or crossed laces spokes?

also how much to redo gold niples, gold hub and smoth out the 3 prong spiner and gold dip it plus clean up the stailess real nice make'm look purty on a set of D's
do me a qoute for with the gold niples, hub and knockoff and chrome hub and knockoff stainless niple, if they got them in stainless, thanks.

if like call me 617-501-0156


----------



## 509 Hood Niggahz

I talked to Arsin, the ”winner” of the raffle. He says any of you the buy rims from Nicky deserve to get JD'd for not reading this whole thread. That is all


----------



## 925rider

509 Hood Niggahz said:


> I talked to Arsin, the ”winner” of the raffle. He says any of you the buy rims from Nicky deserve to get JD'd for not reading this whole thread. That is all



:roflmao:


----------



## Big Papi

I read in the beginning of this thread that your wire wheels have the same offset as Daytons. So will your 14x7 wires tuck under the rear skirts/fender of a Big Body Cadillac Fleetwood?


----------



## groupebks

I was wondering how can I get upset with the red spokes the front spokes read the back spoke chrome and maybe hub 
gold if you can maybe hit me back with a price I'm ready to buy anyways


----------



## one_day_64

Do you guys make 13x5.5?? if so how much for 2 13x7, 2 13x5.5, straight lace, hubs and dish in Palomar Red 948 (OG 64 Impala color) shipped to 60506?


----------



## The Truth

13x7 shipped to 77502 for the 1's on the far left??


ragtopman63 said:


> whats the ticket on these to 91911- whats the turn around


----------



## montekels87

Envious Touch said:


> I sure do... and we have all locking hardware adapters, etc.. PM sent


How much for a set of these very interested pm me thanks


----------



## valley_legendz

Envious Touch said:


> I know I havent been up here in a minute but here's our latest...
> 
> _*Envious Touch 60-Spoke Cross Lace with new Envious Touch Hubs *_
> _These 60-Spokes will be our first exclusive wheel and are only available to past and present Envious Touch Customers (this is anyone that has bought from us before)._


how much for a set of this on 13x7 chrome wheels deliver to 78501


----------



## El Gato Negro

Envious Touch said:


> _*Envious Touch 72-Spoke Straight Lace*_
> _*72-Spoke Straight Lace with Staggered Skinny Stainless Steel Spokes and Nipples.. Topped off with Zenith Locking Knock-offs  :worship:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *_


HOW MUCH FOR A SET LIKE THESE , To 93728 and what's the turn around thanks....


----------



## billu427

Danm My 66TBird Needs A Set Of Them 60spokes , Them Bitch's Is Tight As Hell!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## El Gato Negro

13x7s. ??


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS

Envious Touch said:


> *They say pic's are worth a thousand words...
> *13X7 Reverse Envious Touch 72-Spoke True Cross Lace on a 64 Impala SS, Stock Rear End, Stock Panhard Bar, with Skirts... no cut/*no rub* :no: :thumbsup:
> 
> http://www.angelfire.com/ca5/envioustouch/images/1964ImpalaBLK371smlE.
> [IMG]http://www.angelfire.com/ca5/envioustouch/images/1964ImpalaBLK388smlE.jpg






How much for 2-13x7 and 2-13x6 shipped to 77502 just rims.


----------



## cantgetenuf

14x6 shipped to 31516?



Envious Touch said:


> _*Envious Touch 72-Spoke Straight Lace*_
> _*72-Spoke Straight Lace with Staggered Skinny Stainless Steel Spokes and Nipples.. Topped off with Zenith Locking Knock-offs  :worship:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *_


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

MR.59 said:


> A PERFECT 1988 ZENITH RESORTAION FROM ENVIOUS TOUCH. MADE A 14 INTO A 13 USING THE OG HUB, THIN SPOKES, NIPPLES. NEW BARRELS , THANKS NICKY! YOU OUT DID YOUR SELF ON THESE, THE WORKMANSHIP, AND THE QUALITY,,,,,WORTH THE WAIT! WE`LL REBUILD THAT OTHER SET WHEN YOUR READY.:thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## djnonsense

Envious Touch said:


> _*Envious Touch 72-Spoke Straight Lace*_
> _*72-Spoke Straight Lace with Staggered Skinny Stainless Steel Spokes and Nipples.. Topped off with Zenith Locking Knock-offs  :worship:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *_


how much for a set of these shipped to 75062?


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

What's up with 60 Crossed....anymore available


----------



## DJ Englewood

Envious Touch said:


> _*Envious Touch 72-Spoke Straight Lace*_
> _*72-Spoke Straight Lace with Staggered Skinny Stainless Steel Spokes and Nipples.. Topped off with Zenith Locking Knock-offs  :worship:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *_


how much?


----------



## Affiliated808

how much 13x7 14x7 72 cross shipped to hawaii 96817? i got a set of engraved knock offs bullet style off a set 100 spoke chinas would thay fit?


----------



## orlando

how much for 13x7 all chrome crosslace shipped to 95127


----------



## uprisingbikeclub

how much for 13x7 all chrome cross laced


----------



## NINJA

This thread might as well be closed and this guy needs to be put in the same classification as JD. It's been over 9 months since this POS "started" my order, haven't been able to get in contact with him in over 4 months and I still have NO WHEELS!!!!!! Any time I could get in touch with him since placing my order, I would say something about how it was taking longer than he quoted. He would then cry to me about how he wasn't like JD and he was getting a bad rap because JD screwed so many people over that everybody thought he would do the same thing. Well, guess what? When you do "business" like JD did... yeah people are going to treat you the same way


----------



## BIG E 602

i always love when they say " we have to much work & only 3 employees" like in this economy its hard to find workers? yeah right


----------



## Mixteco

*Whoa...I was actually thinking of ordering a set this weekend from this dude guess not after the last few posts. Anywhere I can pick up some crosslaces?*


----------



## NINJA

Mixteco said:


> *Whoa...I was actually thinking of ordering a set this weekend from this dude guess not after the last few posts. Anywhere I can pick up some crosslaces?*


better off going somewhere else


----------



## 925rider

NINJA said:


> This thread might as well be closed and this guy needs to be put in the same classification as JD. It's been over 9 months since this POS "started" my order, haven't been able to get in contact with him in over 4 months and I still have NO WHEELS!!!!!! Any time I could get in touch with him since placing my order, I would say something about how it was taking longer than he quoted. He would then cry to me about how he wasn't like JD and he was getting a bad rap because JD screwed so many people over that everybody thought he would do the same thing. Well, guess what? When you do "business" like JD did... yeah people are going to treat you the same way



:yes:this is true


----------



## MAD MIKE

Can you pm me a price for 72 straight lace in 14x6 rear and 14x7 front? SHipping to 92628

thx !


----------



## FirmeJoe

MAD MIKE said:


> Can you pm me a price for 72 straight lace in 14x6 rear and 14x7 front? SHipping to 92628
> 
> thx !



nikka you didnt see teh post befo yours :facepalm:


----------



## anthony67

i have a 1968 caprice and im running 14x6 72 cross lace rims.

i want to run skirts, but my rims is rubbing against skirts! 

would could i do without cutting the rear end??

thanks


----------



## UCE*EP

anthony67 said:


> i have a 1968 caprice and im running 14x6 72 cross lace rims.
> 
> i want to run skirts, but my rims is rubbing against skirts!
> 
> would could i do without cutting the rear end??
> 
> :yessad:
> 
> thanks


:yessad:


----------



## kaos283

Price and turnaround for a complete set with tires, 13X7 Reverse 72-Spoke Cross Lace, 2 bar knock off.
Thanks


----------



## 14ROMEO

Price and turnaround for a complete set with tires, 13X7 or 14x7 Reverse 72-Spoke Cross Lace, 2 bar knock off. Red dish red hub red ko chrome all else
Thanks


----------



## jayteenaz

are 14x7 straight lace 72 spoke available


----------



## Inked1

14ROMEO said:


> Price and turnaround for a complete set with tires, 13X7 or 14x7 Reverse 72-Spoke Cross Lace, 2 bar knock off. Red dish red hub red ko chrome all else
> Thanks





jayteenaz said:


> are 14x7 straight lace 72 spoke available


Go see Freakytales on here,he has a topic in here. This dude shut down and if you research what people are saying you'll get the idea ! Freakytales got the hook up on the real stuff and quick turnaround !


----------



## jayteenaz

thanks


----------



## nsane86

*May I have a price for a set of 13x7 in RED


*


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse

nsane86 said:


> *May I have a price for a set of 13x7 in RED
> 
> 
> *


$1500 have em done in 2018


----------



## 925rider

74chevy glasshouse said:


> $1500 have em done in 2018



:roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## 2003chrysler

THAT IS CORRECT HE IS A FUCKIN RIP OFF SAME THING HAPPEN TO ME IM STILL WAITING OVER A YEAR


----------



## 2003chrysler

THAT IS CORRECT HE IS A FUCKIN RIP OFF SAME THING HAPPEN TO ME IM STILL WAITING OVER A YEAR DO NOT BUY RIMS FROM ENVIOUS TOUCH BUYERS BEWARE


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

How much for some all chrome x-lace 13s. 

To whom do I wire my money to?

Or do you prefer a cash deposit at a bank?

Thank you!

AE


----------



## 925rider




----------



## BIG RED

FirmeJoe said:


> nikka you didnt see teh post befo yours :facepalm:


Because people are Not very smart and can not read.


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Aztlan_Exile said:


> How much for some all chrome x-lace 13s.
> 
> To whom do I wire my money to?
> 
> Or do you prefer a cash deposit at a bank?
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> AE


lol.....


----------



## maguilera63

Yea , I will do a direct deposit in your bank account for some chrome 2.25 chips. That way you get the money faster. Let me know..


----------



## flakes23

Dam can't believe this guy is out of biss. He was doing good & then just fell off . Who is doing custom powder coating and engraving with wheels these days? I need a set .


----------



## RobLBC

flakes23 said:


> Dam can't believe this guy is out of biss. He was doing good & then just fell off . Who is doing custom powder coating and engraving with wheels these days? I need a set .


Zeus


----------



## MinieMe209

Fuck ordering shit from people and paying upfront. Companies need to start making shit then taking payment. Fuck paying upfront for s rimjob and not getting shit, done happened too many times fam :angry:.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

MinieMe209 said:


> Fuck ordering shit from people and paying upfront. Companies need to start making shit then taking payment. Fuck paying upfront for s rimjob and not getting shit, done happened too many times fam :angry:.


why wuld someone make a set of custom color matched wheels to ur paint and then u flake out what wuld they do with the rims


----------



## MinieMe209

MOSTHATED CC said:


> why wuld someone make a set of custom color matched wheels to ur paint and then u flake out what wuld they do with the rims


Cost of doing bidnezz. Odds are if a buyer flakes someone else will come around and scooo them up, if the quality is there.


----------



## Tami at Zeus

MinieMe209 said:


> Cost of doing bidnezz. Odds are if a buyer flakes someone else will come around and scooo them up, if the quality is there.

















Take this set for example; COUPEDTS, loves his wheels, but bought a different car and needs a different color !!! BRAND NEW; What a shame to have to tear a great wheel down because of a custom color, but what are you suppose to do?


----------



## Tami at Zeus

RobLBC said:


> Zeus


APPRECIATE IT; THANKYOU RobLBC !!!!


----------



## MinieMe209

Tami said:


> View attachment 1743961
> View attachment 1743969
> 
> 
> Take this set for example; COUPEDTS, loves his wheels, but bought a different car and needs a different color !!! BRAND NEW; What a shame to have to tear a great wheel down because of a custom color, but what are you suppose to do?


Resale.


----------

